# Garage sale challenge!



## ACP

Garage sale season is under way! I just spent the last 2 1/2hours and 300 calories looking through our areas biggest garage sale and scored fairly well I think. I propose a challenge for which the victor will gain nothing except bragging rights and it might be fun and save some old tools. Go out garage sale picking and see what you find. If you score a deal post it here with pics. It's honor system based, like I said, no prizes, just for fun. Maybe we can save some oldies from untimely demises and we'll get to see what we find. Bonus points to those who will post before/after pics too for rehabs! 

I'll go first. For the wopping total of $30.75 I brought home a Stanley Bailey #7, a Stanely Bailey #5, two Stanley Baily #3's with the wrong lever caps, but early three patent date bodies. I gave $25 to the guy for all four planes which are in pretty good shape. I then got a Disston D-11 for .75. The blade is kinked, but the brass hardware and early handle were worth .75 to me. I'll probably just hang that one. I then got, for $5.00 combined, two old saws with the thumb hole handle. One is a G.H. Bishop and the other has some crescent moon/star picture. The handles are oldies, I can tell. They are rusty but still pretty darn sharp. The Bishop is very sharp. 

So there you go, three saws and four handplanes for $30.75. I hope everyone beats me cause it'll be fun to watch!


----------



## joesbucketorust

Nice score. The other saw with the moon and star is a Simonds.


----------



## Shop Dad

Holy Hannah! Great score! That's going to be pretty tough to beat.


----------



## SteveEl

Shop Dad said:


> Holy Hannah! Great score! That's going to be pretty tough to beat.


Seriously.... nice job. In my area, it seems most folks don't even advertise beyond a cardboard sign.


----------



## Dominick

I've posted this before. 
Liberty ship hatch cover table. $160


----------



## Wrangler02

We're going to lurk around garage sales this weekend. I've never found much in the way of tools; but it's always fun to search.


----------



## firemedic

Adam (ACP)... I don't think I like you very much any more :laughing:

...kidding of course! Awesome score! I, for one, will probably never top that one!

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Wow, ACP that is a great score. Those planes look in great shape. I may hit some garage sales and a flea market this weekend.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

Gotta love garage sales.

Good score.

Gerry


----------



## ACP

Thanks all. That saw with the crescent moon turned out to be a Zenith that was made in England. The etch was readable after an overnight bath in evaporust. I've never heard of it. Seems like a nice saw. The Bishop and Zenith got baths last night. The brass looks great. The handles are getting some BLO as we speak. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## ACP

Here are some pics of the saws after their bath in evaporust. It got rid of most of the surface rust. I then sanded them down starting at 220 and going to 1000. There is some pitting, but it's mostly minor and I do not think it'll affect the saw's use. The Zenith's thumb hole is actually too small for my thumb. I can get it in but it's not fun getting it out and makes me uncomfortable. I can use it without though. So there they are. The two users I got, ready for another hundred years of use. 

(The Disston is now hanging on my decoration wall).

Adam


----------



## ACP

Here are some of the Zenith.


----------



## Shop Dad

Man, those are just some cool saws! You need to build a proper home for them though. They kind of outclass the peg board in a big way. :laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

I think that probably the best garage sale tool item I have bought is a 4 inch Craftmaster [not to be confused with Mastercraft] three bladed jointer, complete with stand and motor, That I picked up for $5. It needed a little tinkering to replace the line cord, but it works just fine.

The next best is a small block plane that I picked up for 50 cents at a thrift store.

Gerry


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

With this being my last weekend off I have many stops to make on my Saturday and Sunday of bargain hunting. Saturday there is a used book sale next to where I work. I have scored many great woodworking books there, most hardcovers are $1.50 each. There are also many yard/garage/flea markets sales I want to hit, looking for the next great tool find. I am so conflicted. I also have to work on a freelance job and would like to squeeze in some shop time. Luckily I have a four day weekend. So wish me luck. I will report back any great scores.

I did score these old Stanley planes at a flea market a couple of months ago. I got the pair for $15. I got the one No5, not marked Bailey as a Stanley Type 7 1893-1899 and the one No5 marked Bailey as a Stanley Sweethart Type 13 1925-1928. I just need to get lever caps, chip breakers and irons for them. Plus clean them up.


----------



## joesbucketorust

*Do flea markets count?*

I've never had a huge garage sale find, just a lot of semi-decent ones. And since I moved to southern AZ I've pretty much stopped going to them because the dealers from Mexico drive up before dawn, buy up 3 tons of stuff to pile in their 3/4 ton pickup and haul it back down south of the border for resale. Instead I focus on the estate sales with lineup numbers and the local auctions. 
But if you expand the contest to flea markets then maybe some day I'll show you a pic of the Stanley ivory and german-silver (nickel) folding ruler I got on a trip to Wisconsin years ago. Buried in a small metal toolbox full of trash it set me back a whole eight bucks.


----------



## ACP

You're darn right flea markets, auctions and the like count. I'd love to see that folding ruler. There's a guy on Lumberjock's handtool forum did better than me for $40.00. His lot included one of Stanley's skew blocks. There's really no rules, I just hoped to get people to post cool finds. The hunt is almost as fun as the find.


----------



## Wrangler02

ACP said:


> You're darn right flea markets, auctions and the like count. I'd love to see that folding ruler. There's a guy on Lumberjock's handtool forum did better than me for $40.00. His lot included one of Stanley's skew blocks. There's really no rules, I just hoped to get people to post cool finds. The hunt is almost as fun as the find.


Actually, for me it's all about the hunt. I have all the tools I need to build anything I want. I don't need any more!!!!

However, I love looking. There are many times I walk away because I don't NEED any more.


----------



## joesbucketorust

Wrangler said:


> There are many times I walk away because I don't NEED any more.


That
_is_
*just*
*WRONG!*


----------



## Wrangler02

Ha! That's really a lie. If it's cheap enough I never walk away.


----------



## JQMack

joesbucketorust said:


> That
> _is_
> *just*
> *WRONG!*


I agree. Coming from a cycling background we have a saying about bikes. The correct number to have is n+1, where n equals the number you have now. Kinda figured the same logic would apply here. But then again, I'm new.:huh:

But either way, I'll be on the hunt for more this weekend!


----------



## Wrangler02

The problem is: you can't have too many hand tools, you can't have too many bicycles, you can't have too many fly rods, you can't have too many charcoal cooking devices, etc, etc, etc. You can have too many places to part with your money.


----------



## cabinetman

I've made some good buys and some bad ones. These are some of the better ones.

Butt hinge mortise plane...$10.00
.







.
Buck Brothers crank neck paring chisels...$5.00 each
.
















 







.


----------



## firemedic

Does FREE 8/4 Honduran Mahogany count as a good deal?


----------



## Phaedrus

I'll be going to an estate sale later today. I get off work at 7a and will get a few winks of sleep, but I hope to find some gems. Here's the description: 

_Come "dig and dicker". No early sales!!! Hundreds of items!!! Hand tools, power tools, yard tools, wheel barrow, ladders, hammock, electrical hardware, electrical tools, plumbing hardware, plumbing tools carpentry hardware, carpentry tools, shelving, trunk, lots of miscellaneous, and did I mention tools?...... _

There were some pretty interesting home-made tool chests, a very girthy workbench, and some other oddities in the sealed bid auction earlier this week, so the tool selection should be decent, if not interesting.


----------



## cabinetman

Phaedrus said:


> I'll be going to an estate sale later today. I get off work at 7a and will get a few winks of sleep, but I hope to find some gems. Here's the description:
> 
> _Come "dig and dicker". No early sales!!! Hundreds of items!!! Hand tools, power tools, yard tools, wheel barrow, ladders, hammock, electrical hardware, electrical tools, plumbing hardware, plumbing tools carpentry hardware, carpentry tools, shelving, trunk, lots of miscellaneous, and did I mention tools?...... _
> 
> There were some pretty interesting home-made tool chests, a very girthy workbench, and some other oddities in the sealed bid auction earlier this week, so the tool selection should be decent, if not interesting.


Sounds like a worthwhile event. Could be some great deals. In our local paper there is a section for garage sale announcements. I've wasted some time going to ones that just use the word 'tools', or 'power tools', only to get there and there are 2 screwdrivers, and a 35 year old ¼" drill with a frayed cord.










 







.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

firemedic said:


> Does FREE 8/4 Honduran Mahogany count as a good deal?


 Almost anything free counts as a good deal.


----------



## ACP

Agreed! Tools, wood, anything to further your craft or collection counts. That butt mortise plane is cool. Those crane necks are awesome too. 8/4 honduran mohagany for free....lets see....yeah, that's a good deal. Good luck on the hunt Phaedrus! I hope you bring back some cool stuff.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

*I must have hit the wrong neighborhoods.*

I must have hit the wrong neighborhoods. I went to a few community yard sales today and mostly all of them sucked. I think that the neighborhoods were too new and nice. People were just selling a few things at each house and none were tools.

I did score this awesome 14" tall Boba Fett collectible for $15 at the last one I hit. Does that count?










I also scored this Starrett 436 micrometer for $5 at a flea market I went to after the yard sales. Not sure what it is worth or even how to use it. Just saw the name and the price and figured what the heck, I will learn.










There is always tomorrow.


----------



## JQMack

I just came home $10 poorer, carrying this No. 7. Seems to have potential.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I would have loved to find that no7 for 10 bucks. I went to a bunch of yard sales and a flea market and didn't see hardly any planes and none worth a second look. Just cheap junk.


----------



## firemedic

Awesome find on the No 7!!!

How bout 110 bft of 5/4 cherry (one piece 7/4), 50 bft of pecan, and 30 bft of cypress for one bill...? :smile:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

You guys are gonna make me go back out.


----------



## Brink

Here's a few.

Router table and router. Free. Owner would have kept it if he used flat head screws, instead of round head, to mount the router. The legs were bent up, so I mounted it as a TS extension.









Two braces. $5. I already had the bits.











Old delta bench grinder. Only needed a cord and switch, seller threw in the drill bit sharpener. $15


----------



## JQMack

firemedic said:


> Awesome find on the No 7!!!
> 
> How bout 110 bft of 5/4 cherry (one piece 7/4), 50 bft of pecan, and 30 bft of cypress for one bill...? :smile:


Awesome find on the wood!

Did a little research on the No. 7, looks to be a Type 9 made between 1902 and 1907.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Funny, after a little research, my Boba Fett cost around $200 new in 2006 and people are asking between $275 and $450 on ebay for them now. So $15 does not seem too bad. And my micrometer looks like it cost around $105 and up new and around $30+ used on ebay. Not bad, but would loved to have scored an decent old plane today, like the No7 or even some nice lumber. I bough a $20 3BF piece of Walnut, but it was no deal. Looking forward to next time.


----------



## Brink

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Funny, after a little research, my Boba Fett cost around $200 new in 2006 and people are asking between $275 and $450 on ebay for them now. So $15 does not seem too bad. And my micrometer looks like it cost around $105 and up new and around $30+ used on ebay. Not bad, but would loved to have scored an decent old plane today, like the No7 or even some nice lumber. I bough a $20 3BF piece of Walnut, but it was no deal. Looking forward to next time.


Keep your eyed pealed, sweet deals will happen. 

I was told we're going to the first flea market of the year tomorrow, hoping to find something cool.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Good luck Brink. I may venture out again, but not sure where to go on Sunday. I don't think I will be happy now until I score a complete No7 or 8 Plane and I don't even need one right now. Or maybe a router plane or other exotic, to me anyway one.


----------



## Wrangler02

Went garage sale shopping today at one of the Twin Cities suburbs. I've never found much in the way of hand tools in suburbia. I did find three pipe clamps complete wi/five feet of pipe for $1.50 ea.


----------



## ACP

Those are all awesome deals. I wish I could come across some wood like Tom keeps doing. That Bobba Fett is awesome. I have a buddy at work who is in the office. He has Obi-wan and Luke in their little hovercraft thing set up with two imperial guards standing by it. He says it's the "These are not the droids you are looking for" scene. Cracks me up. I have no doubt that you scored big with Bobba and the micrometer. 

That #7 looks like it has A LOT of potential. I hope you post some after pics.

Nice score Brink! How does that bit sharpener work? That would be a nice tool. I have more dull bits than I have sharp ones it seems.

I try to hit the older neighborhoods for rummages. I tend to scout in the car before I go afoot in the area. Older ladies are always good. They tend to have hubbies old tools out for sale. I know that's a generalization though since I got my scores at 40's something people's sales.

Question, no answer right or wrong, how do you treat deals that are TOO good with elderly folks. Do you score and run, do you give them a little more than their asking, do you tell them to sell it for more? I sometimes feel like Kharma will bite me if I score too big. Is that wierd?


----------



## cabinetman

ACP said:


> Question, no answer right or wrong, how do you treat deals that are TOO good with elderly folks. Do you score and run, do you give them a little more than their asking, do you tell them to sell it for more? I sometimes feel like Kharma will bite me if I score too big. Is that wierd?


Could be if you hear this.










 







.


----------



## Brink

ACP said:


> Those are all awesome deals. I wish I could come across some wood like Tom keeps doing. That Bobba Fett is awesome. I have a buddy at work who is in the office. He has Obi-wan and Luke in their little hovercraft thing set up with two imperial guards standing by it. He says it's the "These are not the droids you are looking for" scene. Cracks me up. I have no doubt that you scored big with Bobba and the micrometer.
> 
> That #7 looks like it has A LOT of potential. I hope you post some after pics.
> 
> Nice score Brink! How does that bit sharpener work? That would be a nice tool. I have more dull bits than I have sharp ones it seems.
> 
> I try to hit the older neighborhoods for rummages. I tend to scout in the car before I go afoot in the area. Older ladies are always good. They tend to have hubbies old tools out for sale. I know that's a generalization though since I got my scores at 40's something people's sales.
> 
> Question, no answer right or wrong, how do you treat deals that are TOO good with elderly folks. Do you score and run, do you give them a little more than their asking, do you tell them to sell it for more? I sometimes feel like Kharma will bite me if I score too big. Is that wierd?


The sharpener works well, once I figured it out. It's made by General, the manual was available for downloading, and left a lot for interpretation. Now I have a drill dr and rarely use this one. 

Treating deals...with a pro seller, I haggle, nit pic, look for a freebie to sweeten it. For folks who are liquidating, I'll pay a fair price, and advise what they should be getting. Profiting off someone else's misery is wrong, IMO.

*Edit, added content*


----------



## Evilfrog

ACP said:


> Question, no answer right or wrong, how do you treat deals that are TOO good with elderly folks. Do you score and run, do you give them a little more than their asking, do you tell them to sell it for more? I sometimes feel like Kharma will bite me if I score too big. Is that wierd?


I may mention that it's a really really good price for it. The about garage sells is, people aren't selling the stuff to get their moneys worth, or to make a profit. They are selling it to get rid of it. Sure, item-x may be able to sell for $x more if they took the time to take good pictures and sell it on line, or find the correct buyer. But the point isn't to make $x. It's to get item-x out of the house/garage.


----------



## JQMack

I'd be honest if I see something that's obviously worth more than yard sale prices. But mostly because I've been on the other end of the equation, I did a yard sale a few years ago and an elderly woman looking through everything pointed out that the old dish with a $0.25 price tag on it was Depression glass.


----------



## firemedic

ACP said:


> Question, no answer right or wrong, how do you treat deals that are TOO good with elderly folks. Do you score and run, do you give them a little more than their asking, do you tell them to sell it for more? I sometimes feel like Kharma will bite me if I score too big. Is that wierd?


The one time I had that dilemma it was with two very elderly folks... His father was a jack of all and had a few nice hand tools, his mother passed long after him and they were getting rid of his tools before selling the house once she passed. 

They had no idea what to ask for tools so I gave them an honest middle of the road appraisal on every ww'n tool he had even though I was only interested in a block plane and try square.

A month later they called me and told me to come get the squirrel cage fan from the green house that I had expressed an interest in and refused to let me pay for it. I use that fan daily to ventilate my shop... Nice folks.


----------



## joe bailey

ACP said:


> Question, no answer right or wrong, how do you treat deals that are TOO good with elderly folks. Do you score and run, do you give them a little more than their asking, do you tell them to sell it for more? I sometimes feel like Kharma will bite me if I score too big. Is that wierd?


Can't believe you wrote that! The only times I find myself knowingly overpaying is when I deal with older folks. Typically, these folks tell me to pay them "whatever I think is fair" and are much less likely than most, to haggle. As a result, I think I overcompensate for the possibility that I will not pay a "fair" price.
Hey - wait a minute - that's pretty shrewd on their part!


----------



## asevereid

Oh I am definitely getting in on this. Next weekend I am going to a large neighbourhood garage sale...approximately 60 to 70 houses (or more) taking part. This year I have already scored an excellent Craftsman commercial grade router in good shape, an older Sears and Roebuck dovetail jig, an older Zircon stud finder, a beauty of a chalk line pre loaded with baby powder that I will use for interior finishing, an old drill press cradle/stand, and an old Beaver tools belt drive table saw that works great. That was all for about $60. Hopefully this weekend yields some great finds.


----------



## ACP

joe bailey said:


> Can't believe you wrote that! The only times I find myself knowingly overpaying is when I deal with older folks. Typically, these folks tell me to pay them "whatever I think is fair" and are much less likely than most, to haggle. As a result, I think I overcompensate for the possibility that I will not pay a "fair" price.
> Hey - wait a minute - that's pretty shrewd on their part!


:laughing: Yep, that generation didn't get old by being stupid.


----------



## Phaedrus

Phaedrus said:


> I'll be going to an estate sale later today. I get off work at 7a and will get a few winks of sleep, but I hope to find some gems. Here's the description:
> 
> _Come "dig and dicker". No early sales!!! Hundreds of items!!! Hand tools, power tools, yard tools, wheel barrow, ladders, hammock, electrical hardware, electrical tools, plumbing hardware, plumbing tools carpentry hardware, carpentry tools, shelving, trunk, lots of miscellaneous, and did I mention tools?...... _
> 
> There were some pretty interesting home-made tool chests, a very girthy workbench, and some other oddities in the sealed bid auction earlier this week, so the tool selection should be decent, if not interesting.


Estate sale was a bust. I wasn't punctual enough, so all that was left was used electrical fixtures, a few small boxes of HVAC parts (thermostats, etc), and some lightweight shelving brackets. I'll have to be more dilligent at the next one and creep around the address 30 minutes prior. :thumbdown:


----------



## ACP

Drat! That sucks Phaedrus. If it was easy it wouldn't be a hunt and wouldn't be fun though, right?


----------



## firemedic

I admit that it's not the greatest find or deal... Not even my greatest find or deal... but I like it :smile: 

A Stanley 77 marking Gauge. Pat Oct 22. 72. forr $23 shipped:

EDIT: I'm at FD, but I'll upload another picture once it's cleaned up...


----------



## joe bailey

Well, I made three stops Friday morning and here's the only thing I got that seemed worth posting. It's a 1 1/2" Stanley 720 firmer chisel.


----------



## autre

-$-?


----------



## joe bailey

knew I forgot something -- $10.00


----------



## ACP

That's a nice old marking gauge Tom. Is it strickly a mortise gauge or does one of the pins recess into the body or come out for strickly marking purposes? Are you going to clean it up or leave it? I'd leave it. There's patina and there's crud. That gauge has patina IMHO. 

Joe! I'm jealous man, I can't find an old chisel to save my life at these sales. I got an old chisel off of ebay a few weeks ago, and I thought I did ok. I sharpened it up and used it and the metal is soooo soft. I think I need to harden it. Those 720's and 750's all look so nice.


----------



## SawdusttillSunset

Nice Finds guys! 
I Just made a pretty good "score" myself. Got a Hardly used 14 inch delta bandsaw for $125....Plus a free Old Boyce crane scroll saw!!!:yes:
bought a couple blades for both, and they work great!
now i just gotta find a drill press....
Gotta love Garage sale season!:laughing:


----------



## Dominick

I just scored yesterday. FREE trundle bed with two brand new mattresses. Craigslist find. 
I'll be using it in my cabin up north. 



















The metal frame is going to the trash lol. I'll be making head board and foot board Out of logs or slabs.


----------



## joe bailey

Yesterday I posted a few images of a 720 chisel I picked up on Friday. While there, the old timer told me he thought he might have a few other things, and when he got a chance he'd look around. I left him my number, knowing full well that you almost never hear back. This morning he called. I came back fifty dollars poorer and 14 tools richer. The set of (6) No. 60s is unused. There's a Jernbolaget (Eskilstuna) Swedish chisel, a No. 60 1/2, and 9 1/2 block planes, and (my favorite) a Type 14 No. 5 Jack with much of the original label still showing on the tote.


----------



## Brink

Last weekends finds.

Morrill saw set and two files, $10

Stanley square, $4


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> Last weekends finds.
> 
> Morrill saw set and two files, $10
> 
> Stanley square, $4


Nice... But that ain't cut'n it! Show em the real gem ya got, dang it!!!


----------



## Brink

Richardson Bros. rip saw $3


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> Richardson Bros. rip saw $3


Hahaha... again, nice but show em the one that has it's own room in the house now!


----------



## Shop Dad

Ok, cough it up buster! LOL


----------



## autre

"Ok, cough it up buster! LOL" ...Shop Dad.

+1

C'mon! Whatizit?


----------



## ACP

Nice finds guys! 

Of course my curiousity is piqued as well, what are you holding back from us Brink?


----------



## autre

Nice grab Joe Bailey! $50 for 14. Less than $4 per tool. And they all look real nice!


----------



## autre

Brink-


----------



## Shop Dad

Suspense is building... Hope we're not putting him on the spot and it's not something crazy like a trapeze for the bedroom. Yikes!


----------



## firemedic

Idk what the hold-up is... He txt'd me pictures of it and uploaded it to another forum... 

...I'll just say it NICE and I want one!


----------



## Shop Dad

*112*

I'm having trouble finding a good garage sale to hit and the time to do it. Very leery of those that just say "tools" listed with everything else. Had a couple of good craigs list scores lately but not garage sale. There is a year-round flea market nearby that I need to try one of these days.


----------



## larrynj

love those chisels, joe b, my dad left me a set just like them.

i've had way more luck at garage sales than i ever did at flea markets. and i've had a lot of luck over the years.i'm into my entire shop for less than $0.


----------



## joe bailey

Larry - I think it's great that you have tools your Dad used. I have been partial to those amber and black chisels since using them in high school during the late Jurassic period. They first appear in Stanley's 1934 catalog and were considerably more expensive than the 720s or 750s.
Here's my backup set - I've never taken them out of the package - it's kind of like "in case of emergency break glass."

By the way - is it really possible to have a total outlay of less than $0?


----------



## autre

Wow. That's cool.


----------



## larrynj

re: an outlay of less than $0 - as an example , i once answered a classified newspaper ad ( pre-computers, e-bay, craigslist, etc) for a table saw. the guy had a bandsaw, delta 14" from 1951, he said it was a saw and had a table. i asked how much, acting like i didn't really want it. hw said $40. on the floor next to it were a craftsman 4" jointer and a 6"x 48" belt, 9" disc sander, i asked if those were included. yes, they were. a south bend bench top drill press,plug cut off $25., floor model dp $40. a 9"x 40" belgian metal lathe with a mahogany desk full of tooling and a milling attachment, $200. and a couple of milk crate boxes full of hand tools, planes, chisels, combo squares and more at $10. per crate. i left spending $400.

i sold the floor model dp without the motor for $300, the lathe for $1000. and kept everything else. i felt like i was paid $900. to move the stuff out of his house.

i did this at least 3 more times over the next few years, making a nice profit and plenty of new old toys. i figure i have -0- outlay and a well equipped shop. now i'm 60 y/o and need to unload before i can sell the house. if the wife outlives me, she'll probably be selling for similar prices. what goes around, comes around.


----------



## joe bailey

That makes sense.
Now that you mention it, I guess I'm in a very similar position, dollar-wise - since I've subsidized a lot of my buying through selling.
And you're right about the "circle of life" as applied to tools -- we are only temporary caretakers of these pieces of history.


----------



## Shop Dad

larrynj said:


> re: an outlay of less than $0 - as an example , i once answered a classified newspaper ad ( pre-computers, e-bay, craigslist, etc) for a table saw. the guy had a bandsaw, delta 14" from 1951, he said it was a saw and had a table. i asked how much, acting like i didn't really want it. hw said $40. on the floor next to it were a craftsman 4" jointer and a 6"x 48" belt, 9" disc sander, i asked if those were included. yes, they were. a south bend bench top drill press,plug cut off $25., floor model dp $40. a 9"x 40" belgian metal lathe with a mahogany desk full of tooling and a milling attachment, $200. and a couple of milk crate boxes full of hand tools, planes, chisels, combo squares and more at $10. per crate. i left spending $400.
> 
> i sold the floor model dp without the motor for $300, the lathe for $1000. and kept everything else. i felt like i was paid $900. to move the stuff out of his house.
> 
> i did this at least 3 more times over the next few years, making a nice profit and plenty of new old toys. i figure i have -0- outlay and a well equipped shop. now i'm 60 y/o and need to unload before i can sell the house. if the wife outlives me, she'll probably be selling for similar prices. what goes around, comes around.


If you want to unload and pay it forward at the same time I'll be right over! :yes:


----------



## Phaedrus

I think that I did pretty good this morning between two estate sales. I was looking for chisels and planes--so of course I found neither.









I did wind up with 2 pretty stout corner clamps, a coping saw, another hand saw without any markings (can anyone help here?), a Delta 31-460 6" disc 4" belt sander, and an older Milwaukee Magnum low RPM 3/8 drill.

Total spent: $24


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Nice score Phaedrus. By the time I got up and got my brother to go with me, most people had already packed up and left the two flea markets I usually go to. I did buy this beat up little wooden mallet for a buck, but I would hardly call it a score. At the second flea market I hit I talked to a guy that said he sold a few metal hand planes earlier and he said he had a few decent wooden one for 6-10 bucks, but they were packed up deep in his truck. He told me to come back tomorrow. I may, but not sure.

I am not even sure if this mallet is for wood working or something else. The head part seems to be some kind of rolled up wood or something.









I did score this type 18 (1946) Stanley Bailey No4 for $12 two weeks ago at a flea market and this Penn saw for $5. That was a good day. The plane is in great shape.


----------



## Phaedrus

That looks like a rawhide mallet. They are used for leatherwork, shaping soft metal, and generally smacking anything else you don't want to damage.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Thanks, a buddy also told me it was leather. Still should be good for lightly hitting things like chisels and wood pieces, I guess? Can't beat the price of a buck.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

+1 on that mallet having a rawhide head.


----------



## firemedic

Some good finds you guys have gotten.

Not the deal y'all got but I picked up this scrap plus a cool old tool box for $50.

I've cleaned some of it up but it's gonna be a while before any of it sees work... Still waiting for that Stanley No 1 to stroll into the shop, lol


----------



## Dominick

I've got the garage sale find $5.00 WT drill press.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Did better today I believe. Spent $50 and got some neat old wooden planes that look like they will still work. One has a curved bottom and blade with I&H Sorby on the iron, that I got for $10. The other is a flat bottom one with New York Tool Co. stamped on it and some other words I can't make out, that cost me $8. I picked up a rusted Stanley Bailey No5, that I typed to type 11, 1910-1918, for $2. I think it will clean up though. I got a neat Stanley No18 folding angle thing, for a $1, that is all metal and should clean up nice. A Stanley Butt Guage for .50. A 6" Desmond Stephan MFG bench vise for $13. A chisel with an arrow mark on it, a pointy chisel think and a marking knife for 2.50. A small Disston saw for $1. A tiny plane for a $1. And the only thing I had second thoughts on was what looks like a HF portable vise for $10, but I think it will work OK. I went out and bought some Evapo-rust and will start soaking some stuff shortly. Is it OK to wash the dirt of some of the metal with soap and water before de-rusting. I always wonder how to get the dirt/grease off. Will Evapo-rust do it?


































































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## firemedic

Paul, all very nice but I really like that gutter plane!


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures

I've run old tools through the dishwasher. It helps if the SWMBO, is somewhere else. They tend to be less than understanding of the idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Tom is that what the curved on is, a gutter plane? What would it be used for? I figured curved molding or other decorative wood. Jigs, dishwasher you say? I could see my wife now admonishing me for not emptying the dishwasher, opening it up and saying WTH.


----------



## schnitz

Man, I just really like looking at this thread, always a real treat. It's just too bad I prefer hitting my local auction house up for the deals. I'd be more than happy to show my finds off, but this is a "yard sale only" thread, so I won't intrude.:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Tom is that what the curved on is, a gutter plane? What would it be used for? I figured curved molding or other decorative wood..


Yes, that's the gutter plane. It's a round of sorts and would be used, if my memory serves me right, for coves and other aggressive gouge like cuts. It's certainly a winner and I would be very honored to accept it as a donation on behalf of the museum, lol.

What kind of shape are the irons in?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Tom, irons look pretty decent in the gutter plane. The other wooden plane iron has some nicks. I have them soaking in Evapo-rust and that stuff is amazing. The Stanley No18 miter gauge looks almost new after about half an hour and the rest of the stuff is coming along. I will post an after image when done.

Schnitz I did not start this thread, but I don't think anyone would mind an auction find if it was a good deal.


----------



## hands made for wood

Last summer, on the way back from our family vacation, the Lord blessed me with this find  Though not from a garage sale.. It was an antique/thrift store. The lady working there noticed I had a molding plane in my hand, and she said, "Oh, someone just went to pick up a box of those things.. he should be back right away!" 

Sure enough, a man came in with a box, I looked inside, and nearly passed out....

These molding planes were no "Hollow and rounds" These things were the most large, complex molding planes I have ever seen!

All in all, I got all these planes for I think it was $120!  
It was just another reminder how much God cares for even the smallest of our interests. 

Levi


----------



## hands made for wood

Just a couple more..


----------



## Shop Dad

Those are terrific Levi! Very nice score.

Paul, you can wash off rust, dirt and other stuff before soaking in Evaporust. Since it's water based it works out as a good follow up to cleaning. I'll use a stiff brush to get off as much as I can to make the Evaporust go farther.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Thanks Shop Dad. Already jumped in and spent the afternoon/evening cleaning up the Bailey No5. For a plane that I bought for $2 and was figuring I would maybe get some parts off for my other No5's it turns out to be my best one so far. It cleaned up great. I still need to sharpen the blade and maybe redo the wood, but I think it came out awesome. I may start another thread as a post op restore thread with more pics.

Before cleaning and a soak in Evapo-Rust. That stuff works miracles. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










After cleaning, waxing, handle fixing.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Dang Paul, that stuff worked wonders on the plane! Nice restore.

And Levi, those are some killer planes man! That was one heck of a find.


----------



## schnitz

Dang Paul, that came out really nice! Kinda makes my pipe threader in the "off-topic" area look like childsplay....:thumbsup: Great job on it. BTW Levi, some guys have all the luck!


----------



## Shop Dad

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Before cleaning and a soak in Evapo-Rust. That stuff works miracles.
> 
> After cleaning, waxing, handle fixing.


Well done!


----------



## ACP

Very nice finds guys. Did we ever find out what Brink was holding out on us?


----------



## firemedic

ACP said:


> Very nice finds guys. Did we ever find out what Brink was holding out on us?


I'll reply for Brink being he's moved on to other pastures. He started a separate thread about here, that Stan 87 scraper plane.


----------



## burkhome

firemedic said:


> Some good finds you guys have gotten.
> 
> Not the deal y'all got but I picked up this scrap plus a cool old tool box for $50.
> 
> I've cleaned some of it up but it's gonna be a while before any of it sees work... Still waiting for that Stanley No 1 to stroll into the shop, lol


What do the handles look like for these and how do you install them to hold together? (chisels)


----------



## firemedic

burkhome said:


> What do the handles look like for these and how do you install them to hold together? (chisels)


The handles come in all forms but the handle connects to the socket similar to how a morse taper on a DP works... Just a good fit and friction. You place the handle into the socket and tap the back down against the bench top to seat it. To remove them you hold the steel side and wrap the end of the handle (like a hammer swing) a few times against the bench and it let's go.


----------



## firemedic

Spent another $35 today after going through an old Man's garage with his surviving relative...

Several rasps and files, couple saws with decent plates... Not too shabby. Still looking for that No 1 in the box though :laughing:


----------



## ACP

Nicely done. The wood on them saws looks nice from what I can see. When you get files how do you test them to see if they have any life left? Do you just run a finger over it and say yea or nay?


----------



## firemedic

ACP said:


> Nicely done. The wood on them saws looks nice from what I can see. When you get files how do you test them to see if they have any life left? Do you just run a finger over it and say yea or nay?


Thx, the saws are not old and will likely be reworked. They are both Stanley saws.

For the files, yea just the finger test but I Hsiang buy them either way for cheap and if they don't cut they go in the tool steel bucket to become some other cutting tool :smile:. Two of the rasps were in incredibly good shape despite the light rust. They don't appear to have ever been used. the others looked like the guy must have confused his rasps with chisels because the teeth are toast!

EDIT:
Some of them will likely become tool making floats...


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Nice. I passed on a $5 Disston at the flea market, forget the model number. I was very tempted but don't really want to start another collection or obsession, like the hand plane one is starting to be. Plus I don't really want to use hand saws, yet.


----------



## Phaedrus

Found another rural estate sale. This was "pre priced," though they did allow some dickering. I paid $30 for this haul. It wasn't a bargain, but the tools that I picked up are in good condition with virtually no rust.

First up, a Stanley Handyman 1222 1/2 pocket square. I think there is a bubble level under the dirt somewhere...









Next up, a hand saw with a blade measuring 26" Disston and Sons Philada. I know next to nothing, about vintage hand tools, but this was in about the best condition. 


















Finally, two planes. These are the first that I have owned, so there will be some learning. Both appear to be complete with my limited understanding of these things. The smaller measures 7" long. The only markings cast on it say, " Made in the USA". There is/was a decal on the front that may say Stanley...but I can't be sure. The larger plane measures 18" long and has now cast markings that I can read, though maybe with some cleaning I will figure it out. There is a diamond patter....but beyond that I am at a loss. Any hand tool experts that can help me identify what I have?


----------



## Phaedrus

Okay, don't make fun...but i just test drove the planes. The little guy seems to need a good sharpening and perhaps some adjusting, but the big one---OH DAMN! I can't stop grinning. I want to plane everything!


----------



## joe bailey

*just an FYI*

Your 18" fore plane (equivalent of a Stanley #6) appears to be a "Diamond Edge" plane -- a product of the Shapleigh Hardware Co.
Also, given the shape of the handle, I think your saw is an early D-22 or D-23.


----------



## autre

Phaedrus said:


> Okay, don't make fun...but i just test drove the planes. The little guy seems to need a good sharpening and perhaps some adjusting, but the big one---OH DAMN! I can't stop grinning. I want to plane everything!


I know. Its' rather infectious. Get your wallet ready, you are in deep.:yes:

:huh:


----------



## Phaedrus

It must be estate sale season here, because I found another one close by today. I drove the car as a form of self control...to keep from getting anything big. Everything was vintage black and decker...RAS, CMS, TS, routers, drills, everything. I picked up some nice 10" clamps and a very old workmate. The threads were seized on the clamps, but free now. I will give them some more attention. I have always been a fan of the engineering in the workmates, but have never owned one. Clever design. Today's moderate haul, $12.


----------



## STAR

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Thanks Shop Dad. Already jumped in and spent the afternoon/evening cleaning up the Bailey No5. For a plane that I bought for $2 and was figuring I would maybe get some parts off for my other No5's it turns out to be my best one so far. It cleaned up great. I still need to sharpen the blade and maybe redo the wood, but I think it came out awesome. I may start another thread as a post op restore thread with more pics.
> 
> Before cleaning and a soak in Evapo-Rust. That stuff works miracles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cleaning, waxing, handle fixing.


 
I have been an agressive pusher of Electrolysis on here. But, seeing your results with the opposition I might have to ease back a bit.

That is a top clean up. Any secrets in doing it with Evapa Rust. Must be something else you did.?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Star, nothing too special. It was my first time using Evapo-Rust. I broke down the plane and cleaned the parts real well in warm, dish soapy water with an old tooth brush. Then I put them in a plastic bin with a gallon of E-R. It just covered the curved top of the plane body. Let it soak about an hour and then I started to get impatient and pulling it out to see what happened. It was pretty clean. Some spots were still bot clean though so back it went after a little scrub with a green scotch brite pad. About another hour and the parts were looking good. I was happy. Before I put them in I could not read the marking on the plane iron and after words it was clear as day. 

I think that the E-R turned the metal a little grey, but better than rusty. After words I rinsed everything again and dried it off. I then put the stuff in a low temp oven at 170 degrees to get any water left in hard to reach places to dry quicker. Don't know if that helped, but what the heck. Then everything got a coat of Johnson's Paste Wax. Not bad for a $2 plane. I did spent $21 on the Evapo-Rust, but should get a few more uses out of it before it is used up. You can reuse it until it stops working.

Now I just need to lap the sole and sharpen the iron and I should be good to go. Everything moves smooth as silk.

Good luck.

PS, Obviously I did not put the wooden parts in water or Evapo-Rust. I know I do not have to mention this to most people, but you never know.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

No flea market/yard sales for me this weekend. I decided to do some actual wood working instead of tool hunting and repair. Maybe next week. I do get that anxious feeling that I am missing out on tool scores.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Paul, that's one of the reasons I prefer new to old tools, takes time away from the actual woodworking. I don't know about you, but for me time is the one thing I never seem to have enough of ;-)


----------



## firemedic

STAR said:


> I have been an agressive pusher of Electrolysis on here. But, seeing your results with the opposition I might have to ease back a bit.
> 
> That is a top clean up. Any secrets in doing it with Evapa Rust. Must be something else you did.?


Star, there are countless other threads showing excellent results with evapOrust, not to take anything from Paul as he did awesome, but what I'm getting at is IT WORKS and very well.

Paul, if you find yourself at odds with the grey color it leaves it buffs out pretty well. 400x wet paper will take it down pretty quick. 

I'll be arriving in Pontchatula, La (near Hammond) shortly for some antique'n for tools!


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Yes wood shop time is a premium for me, but money for new tools is even more scarce. I try and find a balance of new and old. Plus I do love a great deal on something used, even if it will take some elbow grease. I also think the hunt is part of the fun. That and making an old tool work again is pretty cool. I just imagine what my 100 year old plane, and its previous owners, have crafted in their time. It seems with wood working there is always a side project that needs to be completed, like building a jig, or fixing a tool. I guess it is just part of the fun.

There is no way could spent hundreds of bucks on a new LN hand plane, but if I find an old one that will work well with some TLC, I will go that route. Heck I would have most of my shop if I didn't get CL scores on the power tools. They all need some level of attention, but it was worth it, because I would not be able to afford them without the savings. So if I had the means I would most likely buy all new great quality stuff, I see nothing wrong with it if you got the means, but until I hit the lotto, it will be a mix.


----------



## firemedic

Today was a bust  ... Everything was tourist prices... Better luck next time I suppose. The cheapest plane in that picture was the Bailey No 4C @ $70... They've lost they minds!


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I wonder if all of us woodworkers searching every weekend are driving up the prices? Even on ebay people are asking crazy money for rusty old piece of junk.


----------



## firemedic

Believe it or not, tools prices are just starting to come out of a slump. They had been higher than even now several years back. 

I'm happy to see increased purchasing of the tools as it implies they may be properly cared for and future generations will see them again. I could do without another price inflation though.


----------



## Shop Dad

The crazy thing is there are plenty of #4s out there. $5 one place and $70 the next.


----------



## firemedic

Shop Dad said:


> The crazy thing is there are plenty of #4s out there. $5 one place and $70 the next.


It's a lack of education on hand tools... "My uncle's brother's cousin's girlfriend/mom sold a plane for $1500 ($50 in reality) so I'll ask $500 and that's a steal!"

"I saw a type one No 1 go for $2,000 so this type twelve No 5 should be at worth at least 5 times that!!!"

Every uneducated dealer / owner thinks they have a "RARE" one when it could be one of a gazzilion while you'll find those with a 2C have a "rusty POS that could have been used for cutting wood" you just never know. 

Once again I'll say it... Before I die I'm going to find a No1 in the box for $50, lol


----------



## autre

firemedic said:


> Once again I'll say it... Before I die I'm going to find a No1 in the box for $50, lol


New signature Tom?


----------



## firemedic

autre said:


> New signature Tom?


Idk... Don't want to jinx myself :laughing:


----------



## railaw

A little while ago, I picked up this number eight and a Stanley 27 for 20 bucks. 27 is all cracked and chipped but this one looks pretty decent. I don't see any markings in the number eight except for the number eight on the tow, and what I can make out on the iron, which is "tool" and "buan, n.y.c.". The iron is tapered and looks like it has two kinds of iron on it. I'm thinking of having a friend of a friend machine the sole, as it would be a heck of a lot of sandpaper and time to get this thing flat I have a 4c that needs work too, and will be my first restore to working order. I don't think I'll be ready to tackle the eight immediately. Any ideas on the maker of the 8?


----------



## firemedic

railaw said:


> A little while ago, I picked up this number eight and a Stanley 27 for 20 bucks. 27 is all cracked and chipped but this one looks pretty decent. I don't see any markings in the number eight except for the number eight on the tow, and what I can make out on the iron, which is "tool" and "buan, n.y.c.". The iron is tapered and looks like it has two kinds of iron on it. I'm thinking of having a friend of a friend machine the sole, as it would be a heck of a lot of sandpaper and time to get this thing flat I have a 4c that needs work too, and will be my first restore to working order. I don't think I'll be ready to tackle the eight immediately. Any ideas on the maker of the 8?


The jointer has a Union style frog (going only by the little I can see of the Lateral Adjuster) so I lean towards it being a Union. Its obviously not any of the larger plane makers such as Stanley, Record or MF. I'm more familiar with the Stanley family of planes so I may very well be wrong. I'm sure one of the Joe's can shed some light on it. I will say though that if made by Union I'm guessing it was manufactured under some store brand being the marking are not appropriate. There is also always the possibility of a frankinplane made of various parts.

I can't tell you much about the Iron other than I doubt its original to the plane. If it is, that would be the first time I've come across a tapered iron in an iron bench plane. Its likely from one of the many possible wooden body planes. I'm not familiar with the partial info from it either.

Sorry that's not much help but you may want to do a bit of digging on Union planes and see what turns up.

EDIT:
ps. Great find for the $, BTW!


----------



## joe bailey

If memory serves, that's an Ohio tool company plane from Auburn, NY. I recall that they not only used laminated blades, but that their numbering system had zero prefixes ("06", "08", etc.)
You are probably mistaking an "R" for an "A" -- Au*burn*, NY


----------



## Bwood

I have a siegley no 5 with a tapered iron. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## firemedic

From what you and Joe are saying I guess I was off on that observation on the tapered iron. As I said I'm more familiar with the Stanley family... but I'm learning as we go! :smile:


----------



## railaw

After taking another look, I agree that it likely says auburn. I look forward to getting it into useable shape.


----------



## firemedic

Not from a garage sale but I think it was one heck if a deal all the same!

$20 for a 1" timber framing corner chisel in great shape.


----------



## Shop Dad

Nice find! No idea how to sharpen that. :blink:


----------



## FourEyes45

*Deal??*

The wife picked these up at a yard sale...CMT 8"dado, old sears 1 1/2hp router no bottom base and an old B&D 1 hp router , She paid $7.50 for them..The Dado blades had some rust, but cleaned up fair.... still trying to upload pictures


----------



## Phaedrus

I was thinking the same thing about that chisel. I guess if you have a oil stone, you could have it hang off the edge...but the center wouldn't get sharp. I bet that Firemedic has a plan....

Good find on the routers. Even if you won't use the lighter B&D router much. Can't wait to see some pics of your haul.


----------



## firemedic

Shop Dad said:


> Nice find! No idea how to sharpen that. :blink:





Phaedrus said:


> I was thinking the same thing about that chisel. I guess if you have a oil stone, you could have it hang off the edge...but the center wouldn't get sharp. I bet that Firemedic has a plan....
> 
> Good find on the routers. Even if you won't use the lighter B&D router much. Can't wait to see some pics of your haul.


I'll be sure to let you know if I figure it out :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman

firemedic said:


> I'll be sure to let you know if I figure it out :laughing:


I use one of those flat diamond files. You have to have a go at the corner from a slight angle so not to nick it. That chisel is AKA a "bruzze".









 







.


----------



## firemedic

cabinetman said:


> I use one of those flat diamond files. You have to have a go at the corner from a slight angle so not to nick it. That chisel is AKA a "bruzze".
> 
> .


Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

*I cheated. Sue me.*

Heh, well I didn't get this from a garage sale. A nice, large, old wooden hand screw clamp. I bought it at an antiques shop during my stay in N. Carolina last week. I gave $12 for it (plus tax... *shakes fist in defiance*). 

It's not going to be a hall hanger. I will be using it along with my other clamps. It _deserves_ to be used.









*EDIT:* *Hey Tom*, you should make some of these with your new jumbo thread cutting tools. If you do, keep in mind that one of the jaws is free floating (the one on the right). It's not like the ones with the threaded metal inserts. But you probably already have a few of these and know that.


----------



## firemedic

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Heh, well I didn't get this from a garage sale. A nice, large, old wooden hand screw clamp. I bought it at an antiques shop during my stay in N. Carolina last week. I gave $12 for it (plus tax... *shakes fist in defiance*).
> 
> It's not going to be a hall hanger. I will be using it along with my other clamps. It deserves to be used.
> 
> EDIT: Hey Tom, you should make some of these with your new jumbo thread cutting tools. If you do, keep in mind that one of the jaws is free floating (the one on the right). It's not like the ones with the threaded metal inserts. But you probably already have a few of these and know that.


Very cool, Steve! That should be handy!


:laughing: 
I came close to ordering the 1/2" and 3/4" sets for projects just like that. Decided I'd probably rather make then but we'll see :smile:

As a mater of fact I only have one of them. I looked for it just the other day... it's small and for the life of me I can't find it. I may have lost it in the move


----------



## Horatio

In theory, garage sales and estate sales are awesome and a great source of cheap goodies but I never seem to have any luck. My wife and I go to look for tools and whatnot and find nothing but junk for her. We need to alter our strategy, hit the random garage sales and not the professional estate sales and go earlier.


----------



## schnitz

I got one from this weeks auction and two from a family estate auction held at my great parents family homestead.the hammer and the spike are from the family sale ($5 for them, a 1930s Snap On ratchet, a Stanley #6 corrugated bottom, and a hot patch tire tube repair press). The vintage drafting kit was a local auction buy that I'm sure you guys will appreciate (every great project starts with great plans!)


----------



## ACP

Definitely love to see that drafting kit. That's very cool!


----------



## schnitz

Glad you like it. Since this thread was originally yours, should I post up some of my other "auction treasures"?


----------



## ACP

Absolutely! I should have named it something else, like Deal Thread, or Cool Find Thread. Post away!!


----------



## joe bailey

*today's haul*

I had been trying to get in touch with this guy for over a month. Finally made contact today. Here's what I got:
• Millers Falls 1322 10"
• Millers Falls chip carving chisels
• Box of (4) Sweetheart-era block plane blades
• Stanley No. 4, type 13
• Stanley No. 71 1/2 router plane
• Stanley No. 112 scraper plane
• Stanley No. 151 spokeshave
• Set of Russell Jennings auger bits
• no name rabbet plane


----------



## ACP

I may have just prematurely.....nevermind. Awesome haul! I'm extremely jealous.


----------



## firemedic

Very nice acquisitions there, Joe! :thumbup:


----------



## autre

Joe-

You suck.


(Nice HAUL!)


----------



## ACP

Hit another garage sale today. $17 total got me this rabble of planes. I only really cared about the 605 and the stanely 100 squirrel tale, but he wanted the planes all gone so he said 15 for the bunch. I added the square and oilstone for $2 more. Pretty happy. Time to break out the evaporust and see how they recover from their slumber.


----------



## steamfab

There you go. Their trash, your treasure ... Great finds!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Nice score, ACP. I'd love to see how the rust remover works for you. I've heard it does wonders.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Wow nice score ACP. I am hitting the flea market tomorrow. Hope I do well myself. I would love a Bedrock score.


----------



## Billy De

Adam you must be like a magnet man way to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## ACP

Thanks guys. It's been a lucky summer at garage sales. I'm especially pleased with the 100 and 101. I think they are just cool little buggers. The Bedrock is cool, but I think the older design bedrocks aren't much better than an old bailey. However, I like my old Baileys so......

I hope the deals continue. Not a lot of woodworkers using handtools in my area, so I think it's pretty ripe for the picking.


----------



## Wrangler02

I want to share my latest find from a flea market, yesterday. They are a couple of Ohio Tool moulding planes that were in as nice condition as any that I have found. I've become pretty selective when buying tools; and try to pick up only those that I think will help me build better furniture.


----------



## ACP

Those look really nice Wrangler. Is the one with the deeper cavity a roundover for using on the edge of a board? I don't have a lot of knowledge of woodies. The wood looks very nice and solid. The wedges look perfect too.

I cleaned up my Bedrock that I got the other day. Cleaned up pretty good. The japanning is pretty good except on the heel. The knob and tote are just about perfect in my opinion. I just waxed them after cleaning off some paint. I think the previous owner musta spray painted the body with silver or something. It all cleaned off in the evaporust though. I pretty much left the blade alone. It's not original to the plane. Its a sargent blade and it was ground at like 35 + degrees. I'm gonna get a Lee Valley blade and breaker for it. I love how positive the adjustments are on these old planes. My early type 5 1/2 and this 605 have very minimal backlash and wonderful lateral movement. Love 'em!


----------



## ACP

Here's two more. Sorry for the poor quality of pics, my camera sucks.


----------



## firemedic

Nice, Adam! You better put a leash on that shamrock before it falls out of ya! :laughing:


----------



## Fishinbo

High time to hit garage sales  Hopefully, I’ll score worthy finds!


----------



## Wrangler02

ACP said:


> Those look really nice Wrangler. Is the one with the deeper cavity a roundover for using on the edge of a board? I don't have a lot of knowledge of woodies. The wood looks very nice and solid. The wedges look perfect too.
> 
> I cleaned up my Bedrock that I got the other day. Cleaned up pretty good. The japanning is pretty good except on the heel. The knob and tote are just about perfect in my opinion. I just waxed them after cleaning off some paint. I think the previous owner musta spray painted the body with silver or something. It all cleaned off in the evaporust though. I pretty much left the blade alone. It's not original to the plane. Its a sargent blade and it was ground at like 35 + degrees. I'm gonna get a Lee Valley blade and breaker for it. I love how positive the adjustments are on these old planes. My early type 5 1/2 and this 605 have very minimal backlash and wonderful lateral movement. Love 'em!


Both of these are to shape the edge of boards. The deep one is a Greek Ogee. I saw a 608C at the same flea market Saturday. Bedrocks really are nice planes.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

ACP, it looks like the rush remover did a great job for you. Those came out looking sweet!


----------



## Wood4Brains

Uh...

I got four drill spade bits and _*half*_ a roll of blue masking tape for a buck.

Does that count?

Maybe I need more practice at garage sale hunting...


----------



## gideon

Wood4Brains said:


> Uh...
> 
> I got four drill spade bits and _*half*_ a roll of blue masking tape for a buck.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> Maybe I need more practice at garage sale hunting...


I think I did better than you...

a full box of thick mil finishing gloves - about 200 pair and a big bag of finishing rags/cut up cotton shirts for $2. also got a stack of yard tools for $4. 

In fact, I know I did better than you. :smile:


----------



## ACP

gideon said:


> I think I did better than you...
> 
> a full box of thick mil finishing gloves - about 200 pair and a big bag of finishing rags/cut up cotton shirts for $2. also got a stack of yard tools for $4.
> 
> In fact, I know I did better than you. :smile:


Don't know if your joking, but I think that is a deal. Them gloves get spendy as much as I use them for projects and making balloons for the kids! 

Always use more rags too!


----------



## gideon

ACP said:


> Don't know if your joking, but I think that is a deal. Them gloves get spendy as much as I use them for projects and making balloons for the kids!
> 
> Always use more rags too!


sort of kidding sort of not. i grab little stuff like that when ever i come across them. those things add up so fast.


----------



## burkhome

I guess I live in the wrong area...All I ever see at garage sales is baby clothes, broken KD furniture and dryer lint.


----------



## gideon

ACP said:


> Don't know if your joking, but I think that is a deal. Them gloves get spendy as much as I use them for projects and making balloons for the kids!
> 
> Always use more rags too!


Also, when I'm at the auctions picking the current weeks antiques and other stuff, more than hand planes and great old tools I am looking for 5 hole 5" hook and loop sanding disks and other sand papers. Also looking for wood screws, sometimes I score some nice lumber.

The last auction I was at I got two nice walnut slabs and a bunch of quarter sawn cherry for $2. Probably 10 board feet of the cherry and 6 of the walnut.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

gideon said:


> The last auction I was at I got two nice walnut slabs and a bunch of quarter sawn cherry for $2. Probably 10 board feet of the cherry and 6 of the walnut.


Now that's a fine score right there!


----------



## gideon

yup, 6/4 too. good for legs


----------



## ACP

burkhome said:


> I guess I live in the wrong area...


Everyone sells their tools because we ain't got no trees up here in the high plains. I bet I'd be jealous as all get out of the lumber availability and pricing in your neck of the woods.


----------



## burkhome

ACP said:


> Everyone sells their tools because we ain't got no trees up here in the high plains. I bet I'd be jealous as all get out of the lumber availability and pricing in your neck of the woods.


 You might be right. If I am building cabinets, I get my lumber from a cabinet shop that sells me hardwood between $4 and $4.50 a board ft. Not bad for the quality I get. It is planed to 13/16 with one straight side. If I want fancy stuff there are hardwood suppliers who are quite reasonable. But we ain't got no deals on tools!!!!!


----------



## gideon

burkhome said:


> You might be right. If I am building cabinets, I get my lumber from a cabinet shop that sells me hardwood between $4 and $4.50 a board ft. Not bad for the quality I get. It is planed to 13/16 with one straight side. If I want fancy stuff there are hardwood suppliers who are quite reasonable. But we ain't got no deals on tools!!!!!


that seems like excellent pricing. what do your lumber suppliers charge? i typically get cherry s3s for 5.45 pbf and walnut for 5.95 pbf.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Hit the flea market today as part of "The Weekend of Paul" where I am off work and only doing things I want to do. This included the flea market and some shop time later. I scored this Disston No4 Back Saw for 1$. Not sure if the handle has replaced, it looks different than other Distons I have seen, but I am no expert. Could just be a newer model that has a more plain handle. I saw it and asked the guy how much, he said a buck and I snapped it up.

Not a lot of pickings today. There was a little rain, very little, but it seemed to have kept the vendors away.

Edited----
Having done some more research, this is a post 1956 No4, after the company was sold and moved to Virginia. I am having trouble dating it better than this. Still not sure about the handle. It definitely looks like a non-Disston with the plain jane look of it. Every Disston I have ever seen had some carving on the wood.


----------



## railaw

Putting Murphy's law into full effect, I went to a very cool store known as brass city records and old tools yesterday, bought a nos 9 1/2 a bevel gauge and two paring chisels - a 3/8 witherby for 15 and a Stanley 1/2 for 12. I had been looking for a score on chisels all summer as I only have one hardware store variety and. Don't have the funds allocated to a purchase of new and thought this would be my best bet for low cost quality. I went to one more garage sale today and sure enough there were these 









10 chisels - Stanley 750 union tool from Torrington ct a winsted ct company Stanley D and several others. Those plus the general tool co protractor and gauge for 25. Granted the two I got from the store. Had about 6" of iron on them compare to these which are rather short, but i think it's a great start and will probably serve well for a long time.

Edit: some buck bros too.


----------



## firemedic

Paul W Gillespie said:


> ...


Paul, it's a very late Saw, likely from the 60-70's judging from the etch.

The handle looks correct to me for that vintage. The saw plate is worth working over and you could make a new handle for it if you like.

Great buy at $1!!! :thumbsup:





railaw said:


> ...


I've cleaned up a couple Union chisels in the past and I've got to say they are excellent. They hold an edge and hone very finely.

Great find :thumbsup:


----------



## cck7272

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Hit the flea market today as part of "The Weekend of Paul" where I am off work and only doing things I want to do. This included the flea market and some shop time later. I scored this Disston No4 Back Saw for 1$. Not sure if the handle has replaced, it looks different than other Distons I have seen, but I am no expert. Could just be a newer model that has a more plain handle. I saw it and asked the guy how much, he said a buck and I snapped it up.
> 
> Not a lot of pickings today. There was a little rain, very little, but it seemed to have kept the vendors away.
> 
> Edited----
> Having done some more research, this is a post 1956 No4, after the company was sold and moved to Virginia. I am having trouble dating it better than this. Still not sure about the handle. It definitely looks like a non-Disston with the plain jane look of it. Every Disston I have ever seen had some carving on the wood.


Hey Paul, I'm pretty sure I have that same saw. I had found it at a garage sale with a miter box for $5. Cleaned it up and I use it all the time. It's a lot more quiet than my power miter saw.


----------



## burkhome

gideon said:


> that seems like excellent pricing. what do your lumber suppliers charge? i typically get cherry s3s for 5.45 pbf and walnut for 5.95 pbf.


 This past year I built a cherry kitchen for a house I bought for my mother. I paid $4.50 for s3s cherry from my cabinet maker friend.


----------



## burkhome

railaw said:


> Putting Murphy's law into full effect, I went to a very cool store known as brass city records and old tools yesterday, bought a nos 9 1/2 a bevel gauge and two paring chisels - a 3/8 witherby for 15 and a Stanley 1/2 for 12. I had been looking for a score on chisels all summer as I only have one hardware store variety and. Don't have the funds allocated to a purchase of new and thought this would be my best bet for low cost quality. I went to one more garage sale today and sure enough there were these
> 
> View attachment 49796
> 
> 
> 10 chisels - Stanley 750 union tool from Torrington ct a winsted ct company Stanley D and several others. Those plus the general tool co protractor and gauge for 25. Granted the two I got from the store. Had about 6" of iron on them compare to these which are rather short, but i think it's a great start and will probably serve well for a long time.
> 
> Edit: some buck bros too.


 When you get to making the handles for these, take a few pictures. I have made several and only successfully on a few. I have trouble getting them to mount straight with the chisel head. Must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Fishinbo

I have never been as lucky as you. I’ll just hang around here and scan through your finds!


----------



## jharris2

I paid $6.00 for these items at a GS today.

2 turning gouges

4 small carving tools

1 spring clamp

1 quarter inch spade bit

1 ? saw

1 grout float

1 stacking storage tin


----------



## jharris2

Oops, photo:


----------



## jharris2

App crash


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Tried a new flea market today and was not that impressed. I think our local one is better for tables of old tools. This one was and indoor/outdoor one and possibly due to the clouds and slight morning rain, not many outside vendors. It was mostly people selling cheap new crap, like socks and belts. There was some old toys and other old stuff, but not much in the way of tools. I did see an awesome Six Million Dollar Man Space Rocket that I had as a kid in the 70's, but did ask how much. I really don't need more stuff that will just sit in a box or on a shelf and get dusty.

So I hit one of the local smaller flea markets and a guy I have bought from before had this Stanley Sweetheart No 61 Marking Gauge. It was there a couple of weeks ago, but I didn't inquire about it, due to condition issues. I think it is usable, but I am not sure and, like I said, I don't need to buy things I can't use. Today I felt like I was not scoring anything so I asked about it. He said $15 and I laughed and said I really didn't need it and started to walk. He countered $8. I said I am not even sure if it will work right and I didn't want insult him with my offer. He said insult him and threw a $5 price at me. I said I didn't want to pay more than a couple of bucks since it would most likely sit on a shelf. I walked away. But in the corner of my mind I wanted it and wnet back with $4. He took it. Then he said I really roughed him up, like usual. I laughed and left with my tool.

I also saw a yard sale while driving around. I stopped and while walking up I said to the old guy, you got any tool? As soon as the words left my mouth I saw him sitting next to four long tables of hand tools. He told me I should have been there the other day and that he sold all his planes and most of his chisels to a collector. I picked up these calipers/dividers? for 50 cents. Can't find a brand, but for half a buck, not bad.


----------



## jharris2

Not bad for 50¢ is an understatement!

Two marking gauges and dividers for less than the cost of a coke?

Great find brudda.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Only one marking gauge, two images though. Not sure how accurate/usable the marking gauge is going to be. The pin is pretty shot. I am sure I can replace it. I just couldn't let it sit on that flea market table any more.


----------



## firemedic

Not setting any records with this one.

It's a MF's breast drill. It's missing the front knob, easy enough to repro. They were asking $80 at the FM... Left with it for $25. Not too great but not too bad.


----------



## firemedic

Nice deal on the gauge and dividers, Paul. 

I almost grabbed some 14" dividers today for $12 but they weren't old enough for me. $0.50 is an awesome price.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Now, Tom, why would you want to go drilling into breasts? You a leg man? Nice negotiating. That is quite a discount.


----------



## firemedic

Oh, and here's some other ones from the last couple of weeks...

A 5C, 7C, 110 & 220 for $65 shipped.

A 4-1/2C for $28 shipped.

And a Disston in great shape for $27 shipped.

Edit, the 7C is a Bridge Tool Co Brand.


----------



## timetestedtools

well, if we can include flea markets.....

this week end.









a few week ends ago









Beginning of Aug


----------



## firemedic

Ya got me panting, :laughing:

Nice grabs. Is that a 112 or an 87... I can't tell from the Picts... Or a Sargent VBM, maybe?

I can't help but to notice that mixed in are some planes I wouldn't buy... Were they all lots? What's the story with those?... The handymans n such.

EDIT:

Can you tell me more about these two:


----------



## timetestedtools

Its a #112. Nothing was a lot, although I will often bundle. The #112 was actually found in an antique shop for $75. 

The best way to describe the Stanley #1 is here (I hope its ok to link to another site) http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/31662

The story on the Handyman is this. As I was walking by a vendor (nice old man, and by old man I mean older than me) was sitting in front of a plane. I asked if I could see it and he handed it to me. I saw it was a handyman and handed it back and thanked him. "Not interested" he said. I said "not really, its a handyman, I've got a few and they are not worth much". "So you don't think its worth $2?" he said. I just couldn't leave it for $2.

There is not to many I won't buy if the price is right. I can make them work, and somebody will be interested in them eventually. Some I re-sell, some I keep.

There is a #2 in the first picture as well. It's story can be found here. http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/another-weekend-of-some-flea-market-finds/


----------



## firemedic

I thought it was a #1! Very nice, it would be pretty early too, huh? Was it a deal?... 

I hear ya on the $2... I'd have grabbed it at that price too. I'm just hitting the point where I'm starting to accumulate duplicates as I find em. I don't resell though. I'd still very much covet finding a 112 and a 1, those I don't have :no:


----------



## timetestedtools

Tom, the #1 was $300. It does have a crack in the side, but still a deal. I've either had or have had duplicates of every bench size except the #1. I started selling a few now and then because I just ran out of places to put them. Here is just part of my collection


----------



## firemedic

Quite impressive!


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Wow, that is a collection.


----------



## firemedic

3T, what are the tags? Just curious :smile:


----------



## timetestedtools

the type number and other info


----------



## ACP

Wow, that's quite the haul of handplanes. That #1 is really cool. I looked at your link to LJ's and I love the size comparisons. I have never seen one in person so I knew they were small but the perspective is very cool to show how tiny they really are. No wonder everyone loves them.


----------



## cck7272

My dad had taken me out to his cousins because he was getting ready to take some tools to the trash. The Initial idea was to look at a Montgomery Ward lathe he had. I had to pass on that, it was missing some parts. I hate to pass on saving a tool from some demise like the junk yard, but I am out of space so I have to be choosy on what I bring these days. By in looking around I did find some other stuff would like to have. I had seen some planes hanging on the wall. One body style so recognizable and it was short. He pulled it down and I looked it over. A late Bedrock 603. Missing the front tote and covered in surface rust. I didn't want to take ads vantage of the guy he being family. I offered $40. Not an incredible deal but a great find anyway. I will clean it up and find a front tote assemble for it.


----------



## Dave Paine

cck7272 said:


> Missing the front tote and covered in surface rust.


If you do not have a lathe, I will be happy to turn a knob for you. Getting some practice recently. 

See this other thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/diamond-edge-plane-resuscitation-42433/

I am presently working on a replacement tote for a #7, then a replacement knob for the same plane. Using walnut, since I had the stock in the relevant dimensions.


----------



## cck7272

Thanks Dave, I will keep that in mind. I was going to look at Highland Woodworking or some other sources for some replacement parts. As you can see, not only is the tote gone but also the brass nut that holds it on and the shaft that you see in the pics is bent. So I have a few parts to replace.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Cool find on the Bedrock. I have yet to come across one in my short career as a flea market hand plane junkie. When you start to clean her up start a restoration thread and show us lots of pictures please.



cck7272 said:


> My dad had taken me out to his cousins because he was getting ready to take some tools to the trash. The Initial idea was to look at a Montgomery Ward lathe he had. I had to pass on that, it was missing some parts. I hate to pass on saving a tool from some demise like the junk yard, but I am out of space so I have to be choosy on what I bring these days. By in looking around I did find some other stuff would like to have. I had seen some planes hanging on the wall. One body style so recognizable and it was short. He pulled it down and I looked it over. A late Bedrock 603. Missing the front tote and covered in surface rust. I didn't want to take ads vantage of the guy he being family. I offered $40. Not an incredible deal but a great find anyway. I will clean it up and find a front tote assemble for it.


----------



## cck7272

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Cool find on the Bedrock. I have yet to come across one in my short career as a flea market hand plane junkie. When you start to clean her up start a restoration thread and show us lots of pictures please.


I have the Evaporust in the shop now. Just need time to get to it.


----------



## firemedic

Nice find there, bud. Good luck with the rehab!


----------



## ACP

Excellent! I can't wait to see how you fix her up. Finding the brass knob screw shoulc be fairly easy. There's tons of them through various sellers online. Finding a vintage knob on ebay with hardware would be where I'd start looking.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Just be sure to clean all the dirt off real good before using the Evapo-Rust. It will work better. I used mineral spirits and an old tooth brush on mine.



cck7272 said:


> I have the Evaporust in the shop now. Just need time to get to it.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

While out driving around today for my job, I stopped and checked out a couple of consignment/antique stores, as well as an old barn full of junk a guy was selling. The one consignment shop I went in had some planes, including a decent Stanley#5 for $22. It was around a type 8, didn't look that close. It had some rust, but definitely restorable. The casting seemed a little thin and I have a few #5's already so I passed. Now I am second guessing not grabbing it.

I was talking to the ladies, that ran the shop, and telling them about my search for useable old hand tools. One said oh we have a box we are sorting right now, if you want to look. Great. Well not much in there I wanted, but this 45 degree angle gauge looked interesting and when she said $4 I bought it. They said the box came from a guy who built boats. It looks like it might be a home made job, but if it is a true 45, it could come in handy. I gave the ladies my card and they said they would call if anything good came in to the shop.

Not sure what kind of wood it is and there is no name on it.


----------



## BigJim

East Tennessee must be a bad location for hand planes. My wife and I drove down in Alabama to a flea market today but only found a #4 totally stripped and very pitted. Last weekend we went to another one in GA, only found one and it was beyond restoring, it was a Miller Falls about the size of a Stanley #3. 

I think I will try some antique shops and see what turns up there, would love to find a #8 but I think #7 would do as good a job as a #8. I am not into collecting, I just want the basic planes that I can work with.


----------



## timetestedtools

Hey Jim. I do a lot of flea markets and will often resell at a very small profit and it do it because it helps turn up hidden jems like this one, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/09/08/the-sargent-708/. The #7 and #8 usually sell just as soon as I get them, but if you send me an email on what exactly your looking for, I'll keep an eye out for you. Just look at the "as found" list here.

It helps out my fellow woodworkers and I have a bunch of fun in the process. I started collecting vintage planes because my wife kept dragging me to antique shops and flea markets. Now I'm pushing her to go more.


----------



## BigJim

timetestedtools said:


> Hey Jim. I do a lot of flea markets and will often resell at a very small profit and it do it because it helps turn up hidden jems like this one, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/09/08/the-sargent-708/. The #7 and #8 usually sell just as soon as I get them, but if you send me an email on what exactly your looking for, I'll keep an eye out for you. Just look at the "as found" list here.
> 
> It helps out my fellow woodworkers and I have a bunch of fun in the process. I started collecting vintage planes because my wife kept dragging me to antique shops and flea markets. Now I'm pushing her to go more.


Thanks DW, I have your site bookmarked, I appreciate that. I plan to hit a few antique shops around here also. I would have been all over that 708 and I don't need one.

I have been reading about the Veritas PM-V11 blade has anyone tried one of these yet?


----------



## Dave Paine

jiju1943 said:


> I have been reading about the Veritas PM-V11 blade has anyone tried one of these yet?


I have not seen the PM-V11 blades for sale - yet. LV has started to sell the PM-V11 chisels. Very tempting.

A person on another WW site has started he review of the PM-V11 chisels. This person is a very serious hand tools user.

http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork...sbj/review-of-lee-valley-pmv11-chisel-part-1/


----------



## BigJim

Dave Paine said:


> I have not seen the PM-V11 blades for sale - yet. LV has started to sell the PM-V11 chisels. Very tempting.
> 
> A person on another WW site has started he review of the PM-V11 chisels. This person is a very serious hand tools user.
> 
> http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork...sbj/review-of-lee-valley-pmv11-chisel-part-1/


That is pretty interesting, I will try to keep up with that post.


----------



## jharris2

I picked this quart? glue bottle up last weekend.

The brush rod is height adjustable for the glue level in the jar.

Not bad for a buck!


----------



## 27207

Not sure if craigslist counts, but I found a 3/4" piece of oak ply. 33" wide by 8' long, $12. When I meet the guy he asked for $5. 

I also always browse home depots cutoff bin every time i'm there. I have 4 4x4, a bunch of fence boards, and six 2x6 all con heart redwood. Enough to build an out door potting bench with extra shelf underneath. All together I spent about $25 on the wood.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Hit the local flea market today and picked up some planes. The first is an old C.H. Slocomb & Co., from New Orleans, jointer plane (I believe). It is 28" long and 3-1/4" square and has a thick blade, that seems sharp enough to use now. The guy was asking $25 and I offered $15, we settled on $20. Not sure why I bought it. I am not that big of a wooden plane fan. Heck I am still learning to use/fix the metal ones, but its size and seemingly being in decent shape, I could not pass it up. I have been wanting a metal #8. Hope I got a decent deal at $20. I can't really find any info only for Slocomb. The iron has a different marking on it with an arrow and W. Butcher, I believe. Anyone know anything? He had two other wooden ones in two smaller sizes. I could have got a deal on all three, but like I said, I am not that into them, at this point.

The other two planes I bought were Stanley's. The first one was a No 4 Bailey I typed to Type 16, 1933-1941. I got it for $4. There is some rust and paint splatters, but I think it will clean up.

The other is a Stanley 220 block plane. Not sure of age, but the woman said it was her grandfathers and she was in her late 40's or 50's, so grand pop had to be older. I got it for $5.


----------



## Dave Paine

Paul W Gillespie said:


> The other two planes I bought were Stanley's. The first one was a No 4 Bailey I typed to Type 16, 1933-1941. I got it for $4. There is some rust and paint splatters, but I think it will clean up.


The #4 is a great deal. $4 is a steal more than a deal.  

The rust looks superficial to me. I just posted pictures of the restorations of my "lot" of Stanley's I picked up in July.

I am really liking the #4 in my set.

Most of the rust appears to be on the blade and cap iron. Evapo-Rust of wet-dry sand paper will clean this up. I have been using the latter. I have not been patient enough to leave in Evapo-Rust overnight.

I am also not a fan of wooden planes or transitional. I one transitional Sargent. I am not going to get another one.


----------



## firemedic

Paul,

Nice finds!

The C.H. Slocomb & Co was basically a hardware store around the turn of the century. It was VERY common for these planes and other tools to be stamped with the hardware store's name. Advertising! It's not particularly valuable or desirable other than a regional historical interest.

If you don't know why you bought it, your in luck because I do. Want to flip it? Best I know we have a large collection of planes from the same store at the museum but I haven't gotten to those boxes yet. I'd be really interested in bringing it back home if you are interested as well. 

What do ya say?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Let me think about it Tom. Like I said, I was looking for a metal jointer and bought this one because of its size. Lets let it rest here for a bit, give me a chance to try her out and I will decide. I may fall in love with wooden planes. If I knew someone might have wanted the others I would have bought them for you.


----------



## Shop Dad

Nice finds Paul. I'd take Tom up on that. I just don't think you will get the performance you are looking for out of the wooden plane.


----------



## firemedic

Understandable, Paul. I'd offer an even swap but I don't buy many woodies so I don't have one in that size range. 

Let me know what you decide on and I'll look around at what I have in the irons that size.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Sounds good Tom. If you have something iron, in that size range or close, let me know. The largest iron plane I have is a 5.5 Millers Falls, so really anything bigger, might be of interest. Or something else I might need, like some other kind of plane. I currently have a 3, 4, 5, 5.5 and some block planes, like 9.5 and 220.


----------



## Billy De

Paul, W.Butcher was a Sheffield sharp edge tool maker.I`ve a sash mortice chisel made by him so I recognised the arrow and Maltese cross.

If the iron dose not have Sheffield or England on it some where it means it could be over 120 years old.

I have a link to Butcher from a member of this forum if my memory serves me I think his name is Jim so well done that man.

Enjoy the read. Billy

http://jp29.org/wwbutcher.htm


----------



## firemedic

Hit the road on Sunday and just got back this eve... Did some picking on the way and WOW is it tough to find decent user tools along the gulf coast!

Only finds were a MFs 118 for $20 and a MFs 22 for $40. I had to work for the prices, both wanted twice that.

One really cool thing I came across was a huge draw knife but the booth owner was nowhere to be found and I wasn't willing to pay the $95 sticker on it. 

On the bright side I bought 6 cases of Yuengling! They don't sell it here in La but boy do I like it! :smile::yes:

ps. Jr had fun at the beach too!


----------



## jharris2

Sounds like you had fun.

That's a great father and son shot.

Thanks for sharing it with us.

Jeff

"I have never let my schooling interfere with my education"

Mark Twain


----------



## rayking49

That is a great shot of you and little FM.


----------



## Dominick

$95 for that drawknife is highway Robbery. Lol
He's smoking crack. I see them here all day long for $10-$20. And most of the time you see them at a sale, their beat up and chipped up.


----------



## Dave Paine

firemedic said:


> On the bright side I bought 6 cases of Yuengling! They don't sell it here in La but boy do I like it! :smile::yes:


The Yuengling brewery is not far away from my location, Pottsville, PA. One of the older breweries.

I also like Yuengling lager, and no surprise, it is very common in the local bars and restaurants.

I keep promising myself that I will drive up and take a tour.


----------



## firemedic

Dominick said:


> $95 for that drawknife is highway Robbery. Lol
> He's smoking crack. I see them here all day long for $10-$20. And most of the time you see them at a sale, their beat up and chipped up.


Well obviously I didn't buy it... But do ya realize how big this thing was? :smile: I'm a big fella and this thing was wider than my shoulders... I guess about 28" wide and the blade about 3-1/2" deep... If you can find those for $10-$20 I'll buy a half dozen from ya for $50 each :smile:


----------



## Dominick

firemedic said:


> Well obviously I didn't buy it... But do ya realize how big this thing was? :smile: I'm a big fella and this thing was wider than my shoulders... I guess about 28" wide and the blade about 3-1/2" deep... If you can find those for $10-$20 I'll buy a half dozen from ya for $50 each :smile:


Yea that one is bigger than most I've seen. :yes
But still to high. I'll keep my eyes out for one.


----------



## Shop Dad

Dave Paine said:


> The Yuengling brewery is not far away from my location, Pottsville, PA. One of the older breweries.
> 
> I also like Yuengling lager, and no surprise, it is very common in the local bars and restaurants.
> 
> I keep promising myself that I will drive up and take a tour.


Tom, you will just have to come up for a visit. We'll keep the Yuengling cold for you. :yes:

:drink:


----------



## Phaedrus

Good used hand tools are hard to come by where I live...without having to drive several hours. Washington does have the second highest number of breweries though. You win some, you loose some...


----------



## firemedic

Dave Paine said:


> The Yuengling brewery is not far away from my location, Pottsville, PA. One of the older breweries.
> 
> I also like Yuengling lager, and no surprise, it is very common in the local bars and restaurants.
> 
> I keep promising myself that I will drive up and take a tour.


Lucky!




Dominick said:


> Yea that one is bigger than most I've seen. :yes
> But still to high. I'll keep my eyes out for one.


Thanks!




Shop Dad said:


> Tom, you will just have to come up for a visit. We'll keep the Yuengling cold for you. :yes:
> 
> :drink:


You bet! :thumbsup:




Phaedrus said:


> Good used hand tools are hard to come by where I live...without having to drive several hours. Washington does have the second highest number of breweries though. You win some, you loose some...


:laughing:


----------



## asevereid

Well, I am pretty sure the garage sale season is over here in Kamloops, B.C. Now I just need to build up some more posts so I can post a pic of the seasons haul. I did pretty good...even managed to snag a 45 with 13 cutters that is in great usable shape. Looks like everyone is getting picture frames for Christmas this year.


----------



## asevereid

AArgh...I am having difficulty uploading pics right now....will try again tomorrow.


----------



## ntrusty

Well this isnt garage sell exactly. I was given the chance to pick through a family friends toolshed. She is in her 80s now and told me to take whatever i could use. Not pictured are the 6 disston saws i pulled out but left at my father in laws. If anyone knows anything about the bit that flares out marked 3/4 please tell me. Im not sure what it is for.


----------



## schnitz

I'm thinking it's a masonry bit, but I have been wrong before.....


----------



## ntrusty

schnitz said:


> I'm thinking it's a masonry bit, but I have been wrong before.....


I was wondering about that as well. I found other masonry bits mixed in but thats not my area..despite my icon..


----------



## Dominick

Yesterday's find. 
$2 couple Swedish chisels and a small plane.


----------



## firemedic

Heck of a deal!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

ntrusty, yes the three bits in your last picture ARE masonry bits.


I happened into a great craigslist haul yester-eve. I went to a guy's home in response to a load of Bessey clamps he was selling and ended up also leaving there with a really nice, rock solid REAL woodworking workbench that he'd built. I got a fantastic deal on all of it and I am VERY happy.

Pictures coming soon.


----------



## firemedic

Chaincarver Steve said:


> ntrusty, yes the three bits in your last picture ARE masonry bits.
> 
> I happened into a great craigslist haul yester-eve. I went to a guy's home in response to a load of Bessey clamps he was selling and ended up also leaving there with a really nice, rock solid REAL woodworking workbench that he'd built. I got a fantastic deal on all of it and I am VERY happy.
> 
> Pictures coming soon.


...still waiting... :yawn:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

firemedic said:


> ...still waiting... :yawn:


By "soon" I mean "probably not until Monday". :laughing:


----------



## Dominick

Chaincarver Steve said:



> By "soon" I mean "probably not until Monday". :laughing:


You can't let us wait that long. Lol


----------



## firemedic

Chaincarver Steve said:


> By "soon" I mean "probably not until Monday". :laughing:


WHAT!!! I'll die of anticipation before then!


----------



## Dominick

firemedic said:


> WHAT!!! I'll die of anticipation before then!


Yea me to. I don't understand why Monday? 
Why not now? Or even Sunday? Monday isn't acceptable.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Dominick said:


> Yea me to. I don't understand why Monday?
> Why not now? Or even Sunday? Monday isn't acceptable.


I know it's hard, guys. It is for me too. I'm really excited and want to share pictures with you guys. But I'm at Disney Quest today with my wife, son and five of his friends. Then tomorrow we have a three-way birthday party going on at our house (for our son and two of our grand daughters).

Busy weekend. Plus I'm trying to reorganize the shop to absorb the new bench. I also have several fairly urgent woodworking and carving projects going on in the shop that wil consume what spare change of time I may get. But Monday I'll be captive at my electronics workbench at work. So I know I'll have time to work it in then.


----------



## jharris2

Dominick said:


> Yesterday's find.
> $2 couple Swedish chisels and a small plane.


33¢ each? I call that a deal. Congrats bro.

Jeff


----------



## asevereid

Got my photos figured out finally.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/asevereid-29358/albums/garage-sale-haul/

All told this season's haul was around $380ish. Best score was the lot of planes containing the router, 45, jointer, and jack planes, 2 spoke shaves, rabbet plane, and mortise chisels for $150.00. I also got the Beaver table saw somewhat visible in the pics for $25 at the first sale of the season.


----------



## strippedscrew

Looks like ya done alright. So what ya gonna sell?


----------



## asevereid

strippedscrew said:


> Looks like ya done alright. So what ya gonna sell?


Sell? No way:no:...I am going to try and get these tools to make me some money in my hands.


----------



## burkhome

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I know it's hard, guys. It is for me too. I'm really excited and want to share pictures with you guys. But I'm at Disney Quest today with my wife, son and five of his friends. Then tomorrow we have a three-way birthday party going on at our house (for our son and two of our grand daughters).
> 
> Busy weekend. Plus I'm trying to reorganize the shop to absorb the new bench. I also have several fairly urgent woodworking and carving projects going on in the shop that wil consume what spare change of time I may get. But Monday I'll be captive at my electronics workbench at work. So I know I'll have time to work it in then.


 You are a true "PARTY ANIMAL" man.


----------



## Printer

*Garage Sale Challenge*

I wanted to join the challenge. I bought this Abernathy Bench Vise at an auction for 12.50 plus 10% Buyer's Premium. I spent around 15.00 on paint and a couple days cleaning and painting.


----------



## BigJim

asevereid said:


> Got my photos figured out finally.
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/asevereid-29358/albums/garage-sale-haul/
> 
> All told this season's haul was around $380ish. Best score was the lot of planes containing the router, 45, jointer, and jack planes, 2 spoke shaves, rabbet plane, and mortise chisels for $150.00. I also got the Beaver table saw somewhat visible in the pics for $25 at the first sale of the season.


My stars, that is a haul. I have checked CL up your way and there are a bunch of good deals to be had up in your area, I wish I could find a few down this way. That ole miter saw and #7 or 8 you have there got me to drooling.


----------



## firemedic

Ryan Walden said:


> I wanted to join the challenge. I bought this Abernathy Bench Vise at an auction for 12.50 plus 10% Buyer's Premium. I spent around 15.00 on paint and a couple days cleaning and painting.


Heck of a deal, Ryan. That's the cheapest I've ever seen one go for.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

burkhome said:


> You are a true "PARTY ANIMAL" man.


Don'tcha' know. I'm wearing a lamp shade on my head as we speak...



Ryan Walden said:


> I wanted to join the challenge. I bought this Abernathy Bench Vise at an auction for 12.50 plus 10% Buyer's Premium. I spent around 15.00 on paint and a couple days cleaning and painting.
> 
> View attachment 53912
> 
> 
> View attachment 53913


Great deal. Nice job cleaning it up too. Did you get the dog working? It looks like it was rusted in there at first.


----------



## Printer

I did not get the dog to work. It is so frozen, I was afraid of breaking the cast iron.


----------



## ACP

Wow, you guys are knocking it out of the park!!!


----------



## schnitz

Ryan Walden said:


> I did not get the dog to work. It is so frozen, I was afraid of breaking the cast iron.


I've tried using "Freeze Off", maybe you should try it. It won't harm your new paint, and works along the same lines as a torch, just using cold instead of heat to loosen stuck items. It costs around $8.00, and is worth every penny while working on rusted/stuck brake caliper/wheel cylinders/hard lines. I'd be willing to bet you a can of it that it will work for you!


----------



## asevereid

jiju1943 said:


> My stars, that is a haul. I have checked CL up your way and there are a bunch of good deals to be had up in your area, I wish I could find a few down this way. That ole miter saw and #7 or 8 you have there got me to drooling.


Thanks! The 7 or 8 was a part of the bigger package that I picked up, and the mitre box was $2(!). Looking forward to next season, see what I can get then.


----------



## Printer

Is Freeze Off an auto parts store item?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Ryan Walden said:


> I did not get the dog to work. It is so frozen, I was afraid of breaking the cast iron.


Darn, that's a shame. It would come in really handy.



schnitz said:


> I've tried using "Freeze Off", maybe you should try it. It won't harm your new paint, and works along the same lines as a torch, just using cold instead of heat to loosen stuck items. It costs around $8.00, and is worth every penny while working on rusted/stuck brake caliper/wheel cylinders/hard lines. I'd be willing to bet you a can of it that it will work for you!


Huh, interesting. We use freeze spray in the electronics repair business to help narrow down hard to isolate thermal failures. I never thought of using it to free rusted metal.


----------



## firemedic

Ryan Walden said:


> Is Freeze Off an auto parts store item?


Well, now we back to evaporust, lol. If you have a way to keep that part immersed that will be the easier solution to break it loose. Is the dog steel or brass? Wish I would have realized that detail before the paint... There were several options, now only a couple.


----------



## schnitz

Ryan Walden said:


> Is Freeze Off an auto parts store item?


That's where I found it, but you may have to look at a NAPA or CarQuest as some "parts changer" stores don't stock it....


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

schnitz said:


> That's where I found it, but you may have to look at a NAPA or CarQuest as some "parts changer" stores don't stock it....


It's also available through electronics parts suppliers. And through janitorial suppliers (and some office supply stores, and department stores) as chewing gum remover. And you can buy it in tiny quantities as wart killer/remover.


----------



## Printer

I got the dog loose and it is operating as it should. I just touched up the paint afterwards.


----------



## BigJim

asevereid said:


> Thanks! The 7 or 8 was a part of the bigger package that I picked up, and the mitre box was $2(!). Looking forward to next season, see what I can get then.


You got the miter saw for $2, I think I am going to throw up, I have looked all over the midsouth and haven't found a good one yet, if you run across another one and want to sell it let me know. That is all we had to work with before the electric miter saws came out, the one I had was dead accurate.


----------



## Gary0855

*Plane back from the dead.*

I love the old hand tools, some are much better than the new stuff. Especially the squares. I should just take a picture of my shop, I don't have many new tools.

I got this 8" Table saw for $75. My Dad has a 10" version of this.

The plane for $8

The plane had a broken back handle, had to glue that up, a cleaning, some paint, and Viola. All it says is made in USA on the front and the iron. It's 14"x2 3/8". What # is that? It also has 3, 10-24 threaded holes on the left side. Anyone know what make this is? 

Were do you get the Evapo-rust stuff? I have never heard of it.


----------



## ACP

That vice looks awesome Ryan, you did a heck of a rehab on it. Does that dog have a handle to raise and lower it? Green looks really nice. 

Gary, Evaporust is available from the woodworking stores if you have one and from the auto stores if you don't. They keep it in my Oreilly's by the sandpaper, bondo, paint area. For our purpose the bigger jug is the better deal so you can fully immerse parts. And you can pour it back in through a filter (coffee filter, t-shirt, etc) to reuse it. 

It's Monday already!! Lets see the bench!!!!


----------



## railaw

Gary0855 said:


> I love the old hand tools, some are much better than the new stuff. Especially the squares. I should just take a picture of my shop, I don't have many new tools.
> 
> I got this 8" Table saw for $75. My Dad has a 10" version of this.
> 
> The plane for $8
> 
> The plane had a broken back handle, had to glue that up, a cleaning, some paint, and Viola. All it says is made in USA on the front and the iron. It's 14"x2 3/8". What # is that? It also has 3, 10-24 threaded holes on the left side. Anyone know what make this is?
> 
> Were do you get the Evapo-rust stuff? I have never heard of it.


You can also get 1/2 gallons for $13 and free shipping from amazon.


----------



## Printer

Thank you very much. I had alot of help here determining the proper approach. That little button above the ACME screw is a "thumb catch" for raising and lowering the dog.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

*My score from Friday (post 1 of 2)*

Here's my haul from Friday:

I got the 13 Bessey clamps, set of Bessey frame glue-up blocks and the clamping straight edge saw guide for $85 dollars.

























The guy threw in this wood (mahogany, walnut, hard maple)









When I bought this workbench:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

*2/2*









































This is a very solid bench. Finally, I have a real woodworking bench in my shop. It's already been a valuable tool and I've only owned it a few days now.

The bench cost me $75. An absolute steal.

As you see, the man never got around to making drawer fronts. But I'm sure I can manage to make my own. :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP

You win.

-Adam


----------



## gideon

Chaincarver Steve said:


> View attachment 54040
> 
> 
> View attachment 54041
> 
> 
> View attachment 54042
> 
> 
> View attachment 54043
> 
> 
> View attachment 54044
> 
> 
> This is a very solid bench. Finally, I have a real woodworking bench in my shop. It's already been a valuable tool and I've only owned it a few days now.
> 
> The bench cost me $75. An absolute steal.
> 
> As you see, the man never got around to making drawer fronts. But I'm sure I can manage to make my own. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Ok you've got pics now. 
Awesome find. Nice bench and nice clamps.


----------



## Dave Paine

Wow that haul is gloat-worthy. 

A REALLY nice find. :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic

Great finds there, Steve!

I'm really happy for ya!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Thank for the comments, guys. A decent workbench is like a rite of passage. While I can't claim the pride of having built this one. I will surely take pride in using it and creating my own works on it. I graciously ensured the maker that his bench will be loved, respected and used often. He seemed quite pleased to see it go to another woodworker who understands its significance and who appreciates the work he put into it.


----------



## asevereid

:thumbsup:


Chaincarver Steve said:


> Here's my haul from Friday:
> 
> I got the 13 Bessey clamps, set of Bessey frame glue-up blocks and the clamping straight edge saw guide for $85 dollars.
> 
> View attachment 54035
> 
> 
> View attachment 54036
> 
> 
> View attachment 54037
> 
> 
> The guy threw in this wood (mahogany, walnut, hard maple)
> 
> View attachment 54038
> 
> 
> When I bought this workbench:
> 
> View attachment 54039


:thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome

chaincarver steve said:


> View attachment 54040
> 
> 
> View attachment 54041
> 
> 
> View attachment 54042
> 
> 
> View attachment 54043
> 
> 
> View attachment 54044
> 
> 
> this is a very solid bench. Finally, i have a real woodworking bench in my shop. It's already been a valuable tool and i've only owned it a few days now.
> 
> The bench cost me $75. An absolute steal.
> 
> As you see, the man never got around to making drawer fronts. But i'm sure i can manage to make my own. :thumbsup:


 wow!!!!!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

You couldn't build that bench for $75 of materials alone. Very good score.

Gerry


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> You couldn't build that bench for $75 of materials alone. Very good score.
> 
> Gerry


I know. And to me the bench is worth way more than the sum of its parts. While it's not a high end vise by any means, the vise alone is worth at least half of that. I almost felt bad paying so little for the bench. He didn't even really have the bench for sale yet. It was still loaded with stuff and half buried in his garage. But that's the price he gave when I asked about it.

Lucky for me, he finally agreed to accept a company check for payment of the workbench. I (so foolishly) brought only enough cash for the clamps deal we agreed upon over the phone. He initially wanted cash only. I walked away with my tail between my legs, got in the van and backed out of his driveway. Something told me to offer one last time so I pulled back in and approached him with company checkbook in hand saying "are you sure you won't accept my business check?" He said yes! Third time was a charm. I had to hold back my urge to go apesh!t crazy with joy :laughing:

How did I ever get by without it?


----------



## schnitz

Steve, as my boss put it, "That's not a workbench. That's an altar to Craftsmanship!". I think he liked it too!


----------



## Fastback

Yes, I have to admit you did well. The bench looks like a real nice size. Best of luck with the purchase.


----------



## Shop Dad

Steve, that is an awesome drool worthy score!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Fastback said:


> Yes, I have to admit you did well. The bench looks like a real nice size. Best of luck with the purchase.


It's large enough to hold a full 4x8 foot sheet good with only a little overhang in each direction.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I also acquired another cool score. This one was found this weekend at a yard sale. It's an antique hand-cranked scroll saw. I was pretty sure it's a home made, cobbled together unit that some one slapped a sticker on. But when I searched online for the brand name on the sticker I discovered that it was actually manufactured by a toy maker, circa 1940's, and sold as a kids' saw.

It is missing the carriage bolt/wing nut that cinches the hold-down arm but that's no big deal. It just requires a standard carriage bolt/wing nut. The only other issue is that the belt was quite dry rotted. I tried a total of 6 stores between yesterday and this morning and could not find an O-ring or vacuum cleaner belt that was close enough to the correct size. About 2 hours ago I decided to check a place that deals in hydraulic parts and repair and, low, they had the exact size! So I have a new "belt" for it now.

Without further adieu, here it is:









































I paid $27 for it. Plus another $4.50 for the new O-ring. It probably wasn't the greatest bargain and it certainly isn't the most useful tool. And I seriously I doubt I'll use it much. Most likely, I'll cut some thin piece of material (just to say I did) then set it up on a shelf for decoration. 

It's more of a novelty than anything. But it's cool and old. Kind of like me.


----------



## Dominick

Ok it's a hand crank, so who do you have crank it while your holding the work piece? Lol
Also looks home made.
Roy underhill


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Dominick said:


> Ok it's a hand crank, so who do you have crank it while your holding the work piece? Lol
> Also looks home made.
> Roy underhill


I was thinking about rigging it to a hamster wheel. :laughing: 

It does look home made for sure. I thought it was until I saw pictures of others on line. It's a legitimate "factory-made" product.

What does Roy Underhill have to do with it? Is he volunteering to crank it for me?


----------



## Dominick

To funny. I'm sure he'd have his hands all over that thing.


----------



## Jophus14

I bought this Stanley block plane for $3 at my local flea market. I believe it is a 9 1/2 model which I read is a very common block plane. Is it worth giving this plane the electrolysis treatment as well as sending out the blade to get sharpened or would that all be a little too much effort for what the plane is actually worth? Seeing the condition of the plane, is there any other suggestions on ways to restore this plane? Thank you.


----------



## firemedic

Yeah, it's certainly worth cleaning up. It's a good little plane.

Send the blade off to be sharpened? Why would ya do that?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

firemedic said:


> Send the blade off to be sharpened? Why would ya do that?


I agree with firemedic. Why send a plane iron off to be sharpened? If you're going to be a woodworker you'd do yourself a massive favor to learn to sharpen you own tools. You'll save lots of money and tons of down time. 

My suggestion: Before you send any plane irons off, save that money and put it towards a Worksharp3000. You'll have that - and every other plane iron you own - razor sharp before you can get a package taped up and brought to the post office. And once it's sharp, maintaining that edge takes, literally, seconds on the Worksharp. I swear, it was one of the absolute best investments I've made in my workshop!

The only edges I'd consider having professionally sharpened (even considering I have a very good friend in the sharpening business) are table saw blades and jointer/planer knives (as long as they aren't intended to be disposable knives) and _maybe_ router/moulder bits (but even those can be done in shop... usually). Everything else - chisels, knives, scissors, plane irons, lathe tools, carving tools, etc... - can be done in-shop with _excellent_ results.


----------



## timetestedtools

wire brush or sand the rust off, flatten the sole, soak it in some evapo-rust, sharpen it and you've got a great little block plane.


----------



## Jophus14

Thank you for the replies. I will try brushing off the rust and then soaking the plane in Evapo-rust. I also planned on sanding the sole flat after it is all cleaned up. I was going to send the blade out to get sharpened because I don't have any waterstones or a sharpener. I am slowly building up my arsenal of tools and with only having a set of three chisels and one block plane, I can't see spending that kind of money when I need so many other things. Since I am new to the world of planes, I am open to hear any advice you have regarding restoring this plane while on a tight budget. Thanks.


----------



## timetestedtools

search on the scary sharp system. You only need some sand paper and a flat surface for sharpening.


----------



## Fastback

A big part of woodworking is sharpening. If you use chisels you need to be able to create a fine edge sometimes in the middle of a job. If you get into turning you are constantly touching up you turning tools. Hand planes are no different you need to be able to create a nice sharp edge so that you can get that nice ribbon of the plane. 

I sharpen my own jointer blades, but that is just me. I expect that there is a lot I can still learn and I'll keep trying. Keep in mind that the money you save will pay for another tool etc. etc .etc... There will always be one more you need to buy and sharpen.


----------



## Silvertip

Hey guys, not strictly something I bought but, I've had a run of good luck with my other halfs granddads, on both sides, giving me old gear that they no longer need since retiring. On a visit the other day, after mentioning one of my planes her grandad disappears into his garage and comes out with this for me, in perfect condition with rosewood handles and a set of cutters... Worth the 2 hour journey for me:smile:


----------



## timetestedtools

that is a SWEEEEETTTTT combo setup. What a score!!


----------



## ACP

SCORE!!

That's in great shape. The 405 is the same as the Stanley 45 right? It'd be cool to see a few more pics if you are willing. Very nice find and what a cool Grandpa!


----------



## autre

What a fantastic score! 

*I had to take a moment to get over my envy before I wrote this.*

Practice with this baby and you will use it for all of your drawer and box bottom grooving. What fun!

Grandpas' Rock.


----------



## Silvertip

For ACP: here's another, been "playing" with it this evening. Not a clue how old it is, anyone like to hazard a guess?

Edit, it's upside down:blink:


----------



## firemedic

I was in St Louis all of last week and of course I checked the local Craigslist. I found only one listing that interested me and it was several weeks old. All the same I contacted the seller and he confirmed that he still had his father's saws and his grandfather's wooden plane.

I went over and got 5 hand saws, 5 old Dunlop socket bevel chisels, and a small Scioto Works #3 coffin smoother with an Ohio Tool Iron. 

I spent a but if time on the plane today. A couple very light passes with a 5-1/2" got the sole flat. The plane was missing the chip breaker but I luckily had one that fit (with a little grinding) from another woodie I bought just for the iron. After a lot of work on the iron and chip breaker I but it back together and played with it a bit. The mouth is terribly wide but it none the less did very well on a sycamore slab I recently flattened. I also tested it on cypress and the results on that were very good although no pictures of that.

Oh, and I gave him $15 for the plane but $35 overall. He didn't know what to ask and I felt that was a decent price for both of us.


----------



## timetestedtools

That sure is a nice shaving.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I finally found a moment free of the hustle and bustle of the season to post some stuff. It's been a while.

These four planes caught my eye over 6 months ago and I made an offer well below the seller's asking price. I received a call last week saying that he's getting out of the business and he'd like to accept my offer. I gave $47.50 for all.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

*Two more pictures.*

















I was pleased with my purchase. Especially since all of the parts are there and it wouldn't take much to restore each to full usable condition.


----------



## ACP

Not a garage sale, and probably not a deal, but things I've been looking for. Went to the antique store today and picked up this no-name saw vise for $25. I tested it there and it clamps like a pitbull. Wish I would have waited though. I went to the other antique store across the street and found another saw vise, just like it except painted blue for $12. I had already gotten the one so oh well. The other thing was a Goodall Pratt and Co. autodrill. I've been wanting one for awhile. It was $12. Not exactly a steal, but in nice condition. So, no deals, but neat tools. Please consider this pic of the saw vise to be my "Before" pic in the much anticipated upcoming post, "Saw Vise Restoration", starring Saw M. Vice in his debut role as a saw vise made young by the fountain of evaporust.


----------



## ACP

Auto-drill.


----------



## JQMack

ACP said:


> Auto-drill.


I got one of those in a box of tools my father passed off to me and had no idea what it was. Cool!


----------



## ACP

I was using the auto-drill today, to predrill some holes in a template I was making. All I can say is, why isn't this made anymore. It simply ROCKS! I fully intend to keep a 5/64" bit chucked in it at all times for predrilling holes. I like the use of brass in this tool as well. I need to research it though. It has a series of holes around the top with numbers 0-9 I think. I don't know if it's like a drill bit gauge or if the holes just show that there's a drill bit inside. The top rotates to release bits (there were none in it) and has a locking point. All I know is I love it.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can get back on my flea market quest.


----------



## timetestedtools

> I can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can get back on my flea market quest


+1 to that Paul


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures

Not a garage sale, but a good score: The local hardware store that has been in the same location since 1906, is getting ready to move to a new location and selling old stock that has been down in the basement for years. I picked a couple of new draw knives for $20 each. 

This could be dangerous. As they clear out the basements anything could come up onto the light. And, if it is a cool old tool I'll probably buy it even if I don't have it in the budget.


----------



## ACP

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> Not a garage sale, but a good score: The local hardware store that has been in the same location since 1906, is getting ready to move to a new location and selling old stock that has been down in the basement for years. I picked a couple of new draw knives for $20 each.
> 
> This could be dangerous. As they clear out the basements anything could come up onto the light. And, if it is a cool old tool I'll probably buy it even if I don't have it in the budget.


 
Man I wish I had an opportunity like that. If I were you I'd be going over there with a wad of cash and buying up any old stock you can find that is reasonable. If you don't need it NOS seems to get a premium on ebay. Even if not making a huge profit you might find something someone needs somewhere in that basement. Maybe you'll find a Sweetheart #1 down there? WHo knows. Like a treasure chest. Quick! Go make friends and offer to help move!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> Not a garage sale, but a good score: The local hardware store that has been in the same location since 1906, is getting ready to move to a new location and selling old stock that has been down in the basement for years. I picked a couple of new draw knives for $20 each.
> 
> This could be dangerous. As they clear out the basements anything could come up onto the light. And, if it is a cool old tool I'll probably buy it even if I don't have it in the budget.


Since 1906?! Man, imagine what treasures are yet to be unearthed. Go, go now. Your quest awaits.


----------



## gideon

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> Not a garage sale, but a good score: The local hardware store that has been in the same location since 1906, is getting ready to move to a new location and selling old stock that has been down in the basement for years. I picked a couple of new draw knives for $20 each.
> 
> This could be dangerous. As they clear out the basements anything could come up onto the light. And, if it is a cool old tool I'll probably buy it even if I don't have it in the budget.


I would LOVE to get over there! I do stuff like this from time to time. Any chance its near Philadelphia?


----------



## ACP

Ok, so I went back and got the blue saw vise too. I figured, what the heck, it's only $12. I broke out the wire wheels and chucked them up in the DP and starting taking off the ugly blue. I think I'll strip it completely down, and prime and paint it. There's no patina value in this ugly blue.....:laughing:

The C-Clamp got a work over last night. It's soaking in WD40 right now, just to loosen up the crud. I'll have to use the dremel tool for the tighter spots. I'll post re-finished pics when done.


----------



## ACP

Here are the saw vices that I cleaned up. The blueish green one took a lot of wire brushing at the drill press to clean up, but in the end I got nearly all the rust and ugly paint off. I did the same with the black one that wasn't nearly as filthy. I sprayed them both with some Rustoleum black paint. A couple coats and they looked pretty good. I'm not real creative with painting so they'll be staying black. Should prevent rust for the next 50 years or so I hope. The green one, when cleaned up, had Stover Mfg Co on the front jaw. The no name had no identifiers but had thicker acme threads on it. Anyways, thanks for looking.


----------



## ACP

Here's the no name.


----------



## firemedic

Very nice restore, Adam. Sometimes it's nice to see guys fixing up old tools OTHER than planes :laughing;


----------



## railaw

Just picked up for free off CL these two Cross cuts. One seems to be a disston 22 or 23. The other, with no medallion, I suppose to be a no-name. The disston is Sharp but has a bend in it three quarters of the way down. Not sure how well I will do straightening that out. I don't really need these as I already have a WS crosscut that works alright, but it does that wiggle thing on the pull stroke - I don't think that one is straight either. At the very least, I can practice sharpening. And kudos the folks who bothered to post these on craigslist for free and then meet up with me to deliver them.


----------



## Phaedrus

Well, I woke up bright and early and drug the wife to an estate sale this morning. Here is my haul for $15:
-12" Jorgensen wood clamp. No restoration or cleanup needed.
-2x 3/8" chisels. One is a Union and the other is Wards. Both need a sharpening, but are otherwise in good shape.
-Nicholson file - like new
-Incra Guaranteed 90° square. This appears to be in new condition and never taken out of the box.
-Some kind of small Stanley block plane. I haven't had time to research exactly what model it is, but if has a nice heft and should clean up nicely. There is some pitting, but no rust. The front of the sole is adjustable. I am not sure what the purpose of this is yet, but I assume it is similar to the lateral adjusters for irons on larger planes.

The same location is having a sale next week as well as they peel back the layers of this hoarders den, more stuff surfaces. Only half of the shop was accessible this week, but I am looking forward to the next go around.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## firemedic

Nice haul! Union chisels are my favorite vintage chisels. 

The plane appears to be a #60. It's a really sweet little LA block plane. The "adjustable front sole" is to adjust the mouth of the plane for fine curls.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I'm looking forward to the upcoming flea market/garage sale season. Can't wait until I get some weekends off and get out there.


----------



## Phaedrus

Okay, yesterday was round 2 of the same estate sale from last week. Here is a rundown of what I picked up: 







-Stanley 12" brace and an assortment of bits. The bits are in their original box and are sharp.







-Flush cut Japanese pull saw, sharp and like-new







-Two jeweler's saw, one with a deeper throat. Both in good condition 







-A whole bunch of small rasps of various shapes. These may actually be for rocks. Most are Italian, who are known for their fine lapidary rasps.... LOL. These we a bonus item as they were inside of a toolbox that I picked up to carry other items in.














-More items from the toolbox: divider, compass, small square, small level, small grinding wheels (also lapidary?), and some welding rods.







-This looks to be most of a rabbet plane and a sanding block. Buying the partial rabbet plane was probably a mistake, but it is mine now so I should try and find a use for it.







The last item is bittersweet. I picked up a quite rusty (mostly superficial) Stanley Bailey No 7 joiner with the intent of selling on eBay to help fund my tool problem. Truth is, I probably don't need it and I already have a pretty nice fore plane that I put a lot of time into. I don't really have time to invest in properly restoring this behemoth. That is why I didn't take a "before" picture. I spent an hour on it with a side wire wheel and scotch brute pad and have obliterated most of the rust. There is some really light scaling in front of the mouth that would need to be removed before it is truly a "user", but that is about it. The front knob is in good shape and the tote just has a small chip on top and a missing front screw. This would probably be a good candidate for a simple refinishing instead of replacing. I am trying not to get attached to it since I really don't need it...but you guys know how it goes...

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Phaedrus

...more photos:





























Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## firemedic

Interesting group of tools, great haul! I have a very very strong suspicion the owner was a Luther. 

The "little rasps" are rifflers and they do appear to be for wood, I have a lot of the same ones shown. They are excellent for shaping.

I know you mentioned you bought the plane to resell, but if you decide you don't have a use for the rifflers, give me a heads up, they have a limited life span, so it would be nice to have extras if they are still sharp.

Jean


----------



## Brian T.

Oh my! That handful of Italian rifflers could be for either stone or wood.
Fantastic for smoothing rough grooves.


----------



## gideon

Great haul. The small low angle block plane is like the one I have. A 60 or 60 1/2.


----------



## Phaedrus

gideon said:


> Great haul. The small low angle block plane is like the one I have. A 60 or 60 1/2.


Now that I have sharpened the LA Block Plane, I love it! It is so easy to shave little bits off of almost any grain. It is definitely going to be one of those "go to" tools that I keep readily available.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## gideon

Phaedrus said:


> Now that I have sharpened the LA Block Plane, I love it! It is so easy to shave little bits off of almost any grain. It is definitely going to be one of those "go to" tools that I keep readily available.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


been telling ya! they are indispensable. i have two on hand for everything i work on.

can you take photos of the rest of it? knuckle or regular cap? is the number stamped on the side under the grip indent?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Nice haul, Ben. There's something about files. I'm a file-phile. I seem to buy them as long as the price is low. I certainly don't need any more. But i'll surely buy more.


----------



## Phaedrus

gideon said:


> been telling ya! they are indispensable. i have two on hand for everything i work on.
> 
> can you take photos of the rest of it? knuckle or regular cap? is the number stamped on the side under the grip indent?


I actually don't see any numbers marked on it at all, just "CAH" below/behind the left side finger dent. The sole is 6" and the iron is 1 3/8" wide. 




























































**UPDATE**
http://virginiatoolworks.wordpress.com/tools/stanley-planes/date-your-block-plane-type-study/
Judging by this chart, it loooks like mine is from 1956-1960 because the edges of the lever cap are/were Japaned. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dave Paine

That was quite an estate sale. A nice collection of goodies.

I wish you were going to restore the No. 7 instead of a quick sale on EBay. I know you have the fore plane, but a No. 7 can come in handy. 

Last Sept, I recall a thread where Jiju1943 was looking for a No. 7 if you want to try to sell on the forum.

Block planes are very useful. I expect the CAH was an owners initials.


----------



## Phaedrus

Dave Paine said:


> That was quite an estate sale. A nice collection of goodies.
> 
> I wish you were going to restore the No. 7 instead of a quick sale on EBay. I know you have the fore plane, but a No. 7 can come in handy.
> 
> Last Sept, I recall a thread where Jiju1943 was looking for a No. 7 if you want to try to sell on the forum.
> 
> Block planes are very useful. I expect the CAH was an owners initials.


Dave,

I was also assuming that "CAH" was a set of initials or some other mark of ownership. I am pretty conflicted on the No 7, but I am also interested in keeping the peace at home, too :laughing:. I've gotta break even on a few of these outings to keep the wife happy. I don't know, I guess we'll see what happens :icon_smile:


----------



## gideon

I'm real sure it s a 60 and, in the condition it's in, sells in the $30-$40 range. Likely pre-1947. From what I read, thats when they started stamping the numbers on the side. It's a great plane. Plenty of meat on the cutter too.

As you saw, I have the 60 1/2 version with the knuckle cap. I absolutely love it.


----------



## firemedic

gideon said:


> As you saw, I have the 60 1/2 version with the knuckle cap. I absolutely love it.



The 60-1/2 does not, nor did it ever have a knuckle cap.


----------



## Art Smith

Probably a 65


----------



## gideon

firemedic said:


> The 60-1/2 does not, nor did it ever have a knuckle cap.


my mistake, mine is a 65


----------



## gideon

Not sure this counts but I got a bunch of waterlox tung oil, pre stain conditioners, stains and formbys tung oil low gloss (the stuff I use a lot) - about 15 tin cannisters total for 12 bux.


----------



## firemedic

I don't see why that wouldn't count. Good haul!


----------



## DannyT

just picked these up a couple of months ago,

sargent transitional body, 
stanley 29 transitional, both in rough shape not worth doing anything with. 
bailey #6 missing blade, 
bailey #5 corrugated w/sweetheart blade, 
stanley #3 missing blade, 
stanley handyman
stanley 60-1/2 block plane, lever gone on cap
miller falls #56 block plane, no blade
sargent #414 corrugated

i didn't know the block planes were in the box til i got home and started pullng everything out.
it just happens that i need the adjusting screw for the 60-1/2 that i used all the time. that part alone was worth what i paid for the whole lot.
I got the whole box for $10.00


----------



## Phaedrus

DannyT said:


> just picked these up a couple of months ago,
> 
> sargent transitional body,
> stanley 29 transitional, both in rough shape not worth doing anything with.
> bailey #6 missing blade,
> bailey #5 corrugated w/sweetheart blade,
> stanley #3 missing blade,
> stanley handyman
> stanley 60-1/2 block plane, lever gone on cap
> miller falls #56 block plane, no blade
> sargent #414 corrugated
> 
> i didn't know the block planes were in the box til i got home and started pullng everything out.
> it just happens that i need the adjusting screw for the 60-1/2 that i used all the time. that part alone was worth what i paid for the whole lot.
> I got the whole box for $10.00


Excellent haul! A bucket of planes for $10 is a fair price for about any level of rust.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## hays0369

Man this is almost hard to read.... the only good thing I have found a garage sale is a complete solid teak outdoor patio set for 30 bucks. When I asked her about it, she said I think they call it tee-kee wood. She was asking 50 I offered her 30 and sold! I have never found any good tools though. I will still be looking.... hope to post something eventually ohh wait I did 15 pink flamingos for my yard....my back yard that is.:icon_smile:


----------



## gideon

hays0369 said:


> Man this is almost hard to read.... the only good thing I have found a garage sale is a complete solid teak outdoor patio set for 30 bucks. When I asked her about it, she said I think they call it tee-kee wood. She was asking 50 I offered her 30 and sold! I have never found any good tools though. I will still be looking.... hope to post something eventually ohh wait I did 15 pink flamingos for my yard....my back yard that is.:icon_smile:



need god tools? drive a truck up to NE PA. 

crap, I saw a rockwell delta vintage drill press go for $22 bux today.


----------



## Phaedrus

gideon said:


> need god tools? drive a truck up to NE PA.
> 
> crap, I saw a rockwell delta vintage drill press go for $22 bux today.


I hope it was you that got it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## gideon

Phaedrus said:


> I hope it was you that got it!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk



sadly no. my wife actual gave me a look of absolute disgust and said "you should have bought that. even i know that."


----------



## timetestedtools

some new finds


----------



## Phaedrus

timetestedtools said:


> some new finds


If I am looking at this 2nd picture correctly, you have that massive anvil sitting on your tailgate.  Careful!

You NE guys seem to be knee deep in old hand tools. I think I need to consider relocating...


----------



## autre

Phaedrus said:


> ...You NE guys seem to be knee deep in old hand tools. I think I need to consider relocating...


Amen to that!


----------



## hays0369

gideon said:


> need god tools? drive a truck up to NE PA.
> 
> crap, I saw a rockwell delta vintage drill press go for $22 bux today.


Gideon,

There are few things more in life more fun than a road trip however, I would have a hard time selling that to my wife. "Hey honey I'll be back next week I'm heading to the east coast to check out some garage sales." :icon_smile: I would love to try it but I am still a working stiff here only a few more years until I retire for good. Then maybe?


----------



## firemedic

timetestedtools said:


> some new finds


Dang nice find on the anvil!!! I'm super jealous!


----------



## Chris Curl

Not that great, but I got 2 Disston saws for $15 a couple of weeks back. One of them is in good condition, the other ... not so much. They are not back saws though.


----------



## timetestedtools

Last fall my wife and I were antiquing and I came across a this anvil in a shop we go to a lot (where I bought the coopers plane). The price marked was $185. I’ve seen a few others since, but always in the $350-$450 range. For some foolish reason I decided to pass and kicked myself ever since. Well, we went back the other day, and low and behold, it was still there. I didn’t make the same mistake twice.

I wound up paying $125 with the base, hammer and some kind of insert. And yes, I’ll probably do something about the yellow, although its beginning to grow on me.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

The last few hauls you guys have posted are filling me with the little green eyed monster. Great bargain on the anvil!


----------



## Chris Curl

TTT, I can only imagine how heavy that thing must be. What is it ... 150, 200 pounds?


----------



## gideon

I have no need for anvils but I see them frequently enough and they always bring good prices. Usually in the $300 to $1100 range.


----------



## timetestedtools

> TTT, I can only imagine how heavy that thing must be. What is it ... 150, 200 pounds?


I would guess in the 150# range.


----------



## gideon

Got a what I think is a type 8 Stanley No 7, a stanley 4C, sargent 415, a starrett #374 4- graduated 24" rule, a starrett surface level and a 3 tiered russell jennings spur auger bit set. 

Not keeping all of them but that 7 might come in real handy. I'll post photos when I can.


----------



## Phaedrus

gideon said:


> Got a what I think is a type 8 Stanley No 7, a stanley 4C, sargent 415, a starrett #374 4- graduated 24" rule, a starrett surface level and a 3 tiered russell jennings spur auger bit set.
> 
> Not keeping all of them but that 7 might come in real handy. I'll post photos when I can.


Good haul! How about some photos??

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Got these over the past two weeks. Other than the mitre box saw I paid about $4 each. Practicing my refurb/sharpening skills. My favorite so far is an Atkins Perfection 65.


----------



## railaw

Went to a garage sale of sorts today- the Stanley march of dimes fundraiser. Essentially, they take whatever is laying around the factory and sell it for dirt cheap, with 100% of the proceeds going to the charity. The catch is you have to go with, or be, an employee, and it starts at 6, with the line forming a little after 5. I didn't show up until around 6:40 and I can only guess what I missed out on. This is a hand tools only day; they don't have the big stuff like they do at the fall event such as dewalt, porter cable, bostitch, black & decker, etc etc. 

Here's what I got: 
Stanley "shark tooth" saw 26" $1
Two crosscut saws 20" $1 ea.
12" back saw 15 tpi $1
Bostitch staple gun $1
Stanley staple gun $1
Stanley stapler/ brad nailer $2
Stanley matchbox car $2
3lb hammer $5
Box of heavy duty casters $5
Husky sae ratchet set $3
Additional sockets up to 1" $3
Metric sockets $2
2 "Bailey" Line low angle block planes $2 ea
1 partial sweetheart line 60 1/2 plane $1
No78 missing blade, cap and screw $1
3 plastic storage bins $1

That's a total of $34. I hope I can get parts that work on the sw 60 1/2 if I can't use parts of the other block planes - he blade at least is much thicker, as is the casting, and the brass parts a better design. Obviously the saws are crap but at $1 apiece, who cares? If I use them for a couple of days it'll be worthwhile. I don't often get two brand new place for $4 either. I think it was a successful trip, but I wonder what was there earlier; a low angle jack or a sw 92 shoulder maybe? Oh well, I might try again next year. 

It looks like I Cain get a blade and cap for the 78 on eBay for around 15 all in. Any alternative sources? Are there different size blades for the 78? Ideas for parts source for the new version of the 60 1/2?


----------



## jharris2

SCORE!!!

Congrats


----------



## gideon

ok, time for the tool p0rn.

starting with the stanley 7 type 8. it has a replacement handle. looking for an old rosewood reproduction or original. if anybody has one, please let me know. I'd like to get the right handle on this old gent. 

there was a tag on it stating it was a bedrock but I don't see any evidence of that. lastly, the original cutter is sharpened wrong side up. it bugs me....


----------



## gideon

here are the sargent 415 (size of a stanley 6) - again with the replacement handle, oh well. its corrugated. i don't know if thats a benefit or not. guess its down to personal taste. 

the 4 is corrugated, i think type 13 - it has the raised lip underneath the knob but seems like a 12 otherwise. it has a glued handle. 

these will both need a little cleaning. all are coated in some sort of oil so no rust.


----------



## gideon

and the 4c stanley. does the throat on this look right? to me it looks a bit rough. does it look like it was filed or something?

and, lastly, the 24" starrett rule and level and the three tiered russll jennings auger bit set.

the starrett rule says its graduated, maybe for scale? any ideas on this? I included a close up of the notation on it...


----------



## Dave Paine

gideon said:


> and the 4c stanley. does the throat on this look right? to me it looks a bit rough. does it look like it was filed or something?
> 
> and, lastly, the 24" starrett rule and level and the three tiered russll jennings auger bit set.
> 
> the starrett rule says its graduated, maybe for scale? any ideas on this? I included a close up of the notation on it...


I just checked a smooth bottom No. 4 casting from my restoration queue. Its mouth looks untouched and measures 3/16in deep by 1 1/16in wide. The closeup looks to be similar to mine. Perhaps the rougher shape was factory casting variations.

There was a thread some weeks ago about what I thought was a scale rule, but it turned out to be a pattern makes rule. The shrink reference was for the pattern designer to take into consideration the shrinkage of the casting as it cools down when measuring out the pattern. Different shrinkage rates depending on thickness of the metal etc.

This was the thread.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/shrink-rulers-46843/


----------



## Shop Dad

That is a cool level! The auger bits and box are great too. Nice score all around.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Damn! Great scores, guys! And, Railaw: you got those items at incredible prices!


----------



## Phaedrus

Today, Stanley Bailey Type 16? No 4 1/2 and unknown make narrow smoother parts plane.







































Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dave Paine

Phaedrus said:


> Today, Stanley Bailey Type 16? No 4 1/2 and unknown make narrow smoother parts plane.


Nice score, I am presuming $8 for the 4 1/2 and $4 for the unknown smoother. Good finds. The dirt/grime we would expect for the age, but not looking to be too rusty. The 4 1/2 should clean up easily. You need the lever cap, cap iron and cutter for the unknown smoother.

FYI, the smoother may be a Sargent. The upside down U on the lateral adjustment lever was originally used by Sargent. Some inexpensive Stanley models, and modern Stanley's after 1970 or so also use this design.

A useful link of the various lateral adjustment lever designs.
http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane%20id.html

If the unknown is a Sargent, it may be a 408. Compare yours to the one I restored back in January. Let me know if you need more pictures. I still have the plane.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/latest-rust-bucket-planes-46494/index2/

I also have the original knob and tote. I replaced these for my restore, but the original ones may be of use for you. Need to be refinished, and perhaps a small crack in the knob. Let me know if you want these.


----------



## jjboozel

This is my haul from today.. No not all are great. But not all are NA either. I love the jointers $5 a peice. The next three I bought when they sold the rest. The one after that I like it. New York tool company. After that is a bailey #27 transitional $5 and afte that are 2 block planes also bought them at the end. Paid $35 for all of it. Good or bad? I don't think it's bad at all. U tell me


----------



## Phaedrus

Dave Paine said:


> Nice score, I am presuming $8 for the 4 1/2 and $4 for the unknown smoother. Good finds. The dirt/grime we would expect for the age, but not looking to be too rusty. The 4 1/2 should clean up easily. You need the lever cap, cap iron and cutter for the unknown smoother.
> 
> FYI, the smoother may be a Sargent. The upside down U on the lateral adjustment lever was originally used by Sargent. Some inexpensive Stanley models, and modern Stanley's after 1970 or so also use this design.
> 
> A useful link of the various lateral adjustment lever designs.
> http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane%20id.html
> 
> If the unknown is a Sargent, it may be a 408. Compare yours to the one I restored back in January. Let me know if you need more pictures. I still have the plane.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/latest-rust-bucket-planes-46494/index2/
> 
> I also have the original knob and tote. I replaced these for my restore, but the original ones may be of use for you. Need to be refinished, and perhaps a small crack in the knob. Let me know if you want these.


Dave,

Thanks for the info. I am suspecting that it is a Sergeant as the depth wheel threads differ from my Stanley planes. I will need to loom more closely at your photos. Right now I am not going to pursue restoring the partial small (maybe Sargent) plane. I will just keep it around for the time being. It may prove to be useful for parts or perhaps another partial will come along and they will combine. The Stanley Bailey 4 1/2 is is pretty good shape under the grime. The japanning is shockingly good and the rust is superficial and minimal. I believe that this one will clean up nicely. I may refinish the wood but it is in otherwise good shape. The tote is cracked, so I am going to try going the epoxy route on this one. 


Also, I gave $10 for the pair.








Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## timetestedtools

a Stanley 45 1/2 for $8. That's stealing not buying! Great haul.

jjboozel, $35 for all those is a pretty good deal. It looks like they will clean up well.


----------



## Dave Paine

Phaedrus said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am suspecting that it is a Sergeant as the depth wheel threads differ from my Stanley planes. I will need to loom more closely at your photos.


FYI. The frog pattern in the casting looks the same as the picture in my post #12 in the link.

$10 for just the 4 1/2 would have been a great deal. You did good today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

jjboozel said:


> This is my haul from today.. No not all are great. But not all are NA either. I love the jointers $5 a peice. The next three I bought when they sold the rest. The one after that I like it. New York tool company. After that is a bailey #27 transitional $5 and afte that are 2 block planes also bought them at the end. Paid $35 for all of it. Good or bad? I don't think it's bad at all. U tell me


$35 for all? I'd say you got a great deal!


----------



## jjboozel

Chaincarver Steve said:


> $35 for all? I'd say you got a great deal!


Thank you! It was actually $33 $5 for the 3 jointers the bailey transitional And the New York tool co which is beside the bailey and then $9 for the rest


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Someone beat me to the flea market today and must have got any old hand planes there may have been. The pickens were slim today. I did get a few items and didn't spend over $10 for all of them. I got a Ramset Trigger Shot nail gun for $4. This baby is a real nail gun using 22 cal shells to fire nails into concrete. Not a huge calling for me, but it was $4 and I could have used it last week and now I have one. There was a Nicholson combo file (not sure of real name) in good shape for a buck. A $2 Stanley Surform 295 wood rasp? I paid a buck for a no name saw that might be trash, we will see. The best thing was something my wife found on a table and I said we had to get it. A "King of Unfinished Projects"sign for a $1. This now proves I am the King.


























Next week I go earlier. I love the smell of rusty gold in the morning.


----------



## autre

Paul W Gillespie said:


> I love the smell of rusty gold in the morning.


-Absolute classic.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

*Not quite from a garage sale.*

This score wasn't from a garage sale but it was in a large warehouse a friend of mine owns. I was delivering 6 free-standing cubicle walls I gave his son (they were in my electronics shop that I closed down over the past month) and saw a nice pile of lumber that his dad had bought at an auction, thinking he (the son) might want to use it at his new home. Luckily for me, he didn't.

Anyway, the dad, a long time friend of mine, was more than willing to pass the wood along to me at cost just to get it the heck out of there. There was more that I could have claimed in the deal but it was a pile of laminated oak banisters and pressure treated 2x10s that I don't want or have room to store. Most of the best boards were loaded first. So some of them aren't visible in these photos. Most of the wood is maple and mahogany. There's also oak, some walnut and a small amount of pine.

Some of the better pieces are easily worth $60-80 each so I feel like I got a great deal. There's some 8/4 and, one or two, 10/4-12/4 in the pile as well. Almost all of the boards are 8 feet long. Some of it was 12-16 feet and had to be cut in half to fit in my Sprinter. There's a lot of moulding (crown and other) as well. There are two 10 footers that I was able to lay on top of the pile diagonally and still close the doors: a nice chunk of maple and a beautiful walnut board that's about 10" wide.

The wood all came from a stair maker who is now out of the business. Here's what I got for $150.

























Now to get all this unloaded. Loading it ended up be quite a chore. Hot and heavy work. I've cleared an area in our middle garage bay and warned the wife. But she may still kill me when she sees how much there really is. "But, Honey... Think of all the money I saved!" :laughing:

In the van the pile is waist high and about 5 feet wide.


----------



## jharris2

Great haul Steve!

That ought to keep you out of trouble for a while 

Thumbs up!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

jharris2 said:


> Great haul Steve!
> 
> That ought to keep you out of trouble for a while
> 
> Thumbs up!


Yup! But storing all of that might get me IN trouble. I'd better start making some nice stuff out of it for my wife, and pronto :laughing:

You can't tell from the pictures but the back of that van is a hollow cavity only a few inches shy of 9 feet long. And most of the wood is shoved all the way up to the metal cage.


----------



## Phaedrus

If you make another Frosty, you had better use bigger beads so you can get through more of that lumber!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Phaedrus said:


> If you make another Frosty, you had better use bigger beads so you can get through more of that lumber!


No, I don't think I'll be making another of those any time soon. That was a LOT of work. One Frosty is enough for me. :laughing:

(Speaking of, Frosty will be on display - along with the rest of the entries - at Home Depot this Sat.)


----------



## EastexToolJunky

I went to a resale shop this morning and inquired about hand saws. The guy said " i think I have some back in the back". I walked with him and found about 70 saws stacked up like firewood. I asked what he got for them and he told me $5 a piece. I picked out 10 and offered $40. He gladly took it. Got 8 old disstons, an Atkins, and a good looking "warranted superior". The lighting was bad so I haven't gotten a chance to go through them yet. I'm too busy giggling anyway.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures

A pair of yellow board buddies for $25.


----------



## firemedic

EastexToolJunky said:


> I went to a resale shop this morning and inquired about hand saws. The guy said " i think I have some back in the back". I walked with him and found about 70 saws stacked up like firewood. I asked what he got for them and he told me $5 a piece. I picked out 10 and offered $40. He gladly took it. Got 8 old disstons, an Atkins, and a good looking "warranted superior". The lighting was bad so I haven't gotten a chance to go through them yet. I'm too busy giggling anyway.
> 
> View attachment 68822


Nice Haul! Now get to get'n em work'n!:thumbsup::icon_smile:


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Part of my haul was warranted superior medalioned saw. After rubbing some of the rust off, I saw the words "record breaker". Can't find much on this saw other than it is an Atkins. Anyone out there have any info. There is a picture of a guy pole vaulting. Somewhere on the web another person thinks it might be Jim Thorpe. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## cck7272

Here some items I picked up Friday. 
A Stanley scratch awl, free 
Stanley chisel, $7
an unidentified spoke shave, $20 not really a good deal
a countersink brace bit, free
and a leather hole punch. $8
The Stanley plane is a 5 1/4, $15


----------



## big treble

*Not a hand tool but.......*

When's there with the hopes of finding some hand planes, retired man now on oxygen and quitting woodworking. $60.00 with 7 additional blades 3 new in package.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Been looking at this vise for a while now at a local shop and finally decided to pop. $45 for a 3D Disston. Missing the guide accessory, but beats the heck out of what I've been using.


----------



## TobyC

Very nice! That's the best one Disston made. If it slips around some on your bench, put a square of that rubber shelf liner stuff on top of the bench under the "foot" of the vice clamp. You find these with the clamp part broken sometimes where people over-tighten them, the non-slip stuff will solve the problem.
What's the wire for, will it not stay clamped down on it's own? I don't think that's OE.

Toby


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Idk y wire is there. Clamps down just fine. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Don't know if this counts. Went to a library book sale fundraiser this morning an picked up Fine Woodworking issues 1-64 for $15. They were even archived in magazine holders. That's a lot of knowledge for the price of a dinner.


----------



## Phaedrus

EastexToolJunky said:


> Don't know if this counts. Went to a library book sale fundraiser this morning an picked up Fine Woodworking issues 1-64 for $15. They were even archived in magazine holders. That's a lot of knowledge for the price of a dinner.


Woa, that definitely counts!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## captainawesome

Definitely counts. I was actually reading through a couple of older issues last night and couldn't believe how much I skipped over when I first read them. 

Let us know if you come across any old gems in those pages and enjoy!


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Sure will. Now to build a magazine rack for the bathroom.


----------



## BigBadBuford

I never have luck at garage sales or auctions, but I think I made out pretty well last week at a local auction. It was an estate sale at a farm so there were a decent amount of old tools and machinery. 

I ended up picking up two Stanley planes for $4.. A no. 5 Type 13 and a no. 4 type 20. They looked like piles of rust, but they are actually cleaning up real nice. I also picked up two boxes full of misc tools for $22.. I got it since there was a 6" Starrett combo square in the first box.. after sorting through it there was some other decent stuff in there.. Set of Starrett punches, Browne and Sharpe rule (think it was also a combo square at one point), set of old Nicholson needle files, set of hollow punches and bunch of misc wrenches. 

I wish I would have taken more $$ with me, they also sold a large pile of nice cherry and walnut for $35, a nice copper framing square for $5 and some other decent deals too.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Nice haul. Those planes should fix up nice.


----------



## asevereid

I haven't posted for a while, and now I have to come up short.:thumbdown:

I missed the biggest garage sale of the year today....over 100 homes in a large neighborhood. They always have good scores there.
So, I will have to double up my efforts to get some good finds for the rest of the season.
But I am still enjoying all of my finds from last year:


----------



## BigBadBuford

EastexToolJunky said:


> Nice haul. Those planes should fix up nice.


I'm surprised how nice they look.. Especially the no. 5 since it is ~80 years old. I don't think it was used much, there were some wood chips on it so it saw use once or twice, but the japanning is in near perfect condition so it looks like it lead an easy life. Ill almost feel bad putting it into service. The no. 4 wasn't quite as nice but should be a nice improvement over the Groz plane I have now. These are the first planes I've tried to refurbish, still surprised how well the rust soak works.


----------



## firemedic

Nice job.


----------



## Dave Paine

BigBadBuford said:


> I'm surprised how nice they look.. Especially the no. 5 since it is ~80 years old. I don't think it was used much, there were some wood chips on it so it saw use once or twice, but the japanning is in near perfect condition so it looks like it lead an easy life. Ill almost feel bad putting it into service. The no. 4 wasn't quite as nice but should be a nice improvement over the Groz plane I have now. These are the first planes I've tried to refurbish, still surprised how well the rust soak works.


This is looking very nice.

I like to close showing the before and after comparison. Many people do not know how well some rust buckets can look when restored. Yours will look almost new. :thumbsup:

I agree the plane does not look like it was used much, if any use. The blade appears full length. Good for you.

I have a No. 5 of similar vintage. I am jealous that your lever cap is undamaged. My lever cap has a badly chipped edge. Feels like some bozo(s) over time used the lever cap to unscrew the cap iron, causing the chips. I now need to find a lever cap of similar vintage for the restoration. :thumbdown:


----------



## Chris Curl

a neighbor put out a box with a bunch of junk in it, some of which were tools, so i grabbed it. in the bottom was a saw set.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

I had posted about the saw I found with "record breaker" and a pole vaulter on it. I cleaned it a bit more and found that it is an Atkins Saw with Warranted Superior medallions. The blade
Cleaned up great. 









It is marked 8 tpi, but is actually a 7 tpi filed as a very aggressive xcut. I filed it rip and it cuts great. My question is about the handle. Should I refinish it? 









It appears to be rosewood with a lot of the clear varnish coming off. All of the saws I have
Reworked so far have gotten the handle sanded down, and several applications of Danish oil. I don't care for shiny finishes. Any thoughts?


----------



## jjboozel

Hi guys, stole these from an auction paid $7.50 for all 3 in a group. The brace is marked william friedriches any info would be great! The metal plane is a Goodall. From research it might be worth some money?!?!? And last is a Scotio works #3 I'm going to post this same post in the hand tool section to try to get some help.


----------



## jharris2




----------



## jjboozel

Another auction another tool. Actually 2 a ryobi 10 inch planer works great! And a table saw from hell. Shop smith is the brand. An no not a delta the shop smith from 1950. I paid $55 for the planer and $20 for the table saw. Good or bad deal?


----------



## Phaedrus

Interesting finds! Is the miter slot in the saw narrower than standard like ShopSmiths tend to be?

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## jjboozel

Phaedrus said:


> Interesting finds! Is the miter slot in the saw narrower than standard like ShopSmiths tend to be?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Couldn't tell ya. Lol


----------



## Dustincoc

Todays finds:
Disston backsaw - $1(they wanted less)
Craftsman Hand Drill Press stand w/ Chicago Power tools 1/4" Drill - $5
Leather knife case - $1










I picked the tablesaw up a few weeks ago (8" Craftsman Direct Drive)- $35

I've already had the drill apart to fix the cord and ended up taking the whole trigger out and mounting stand and a switch on a board since the trigger fell apart as I was replacing the cord and I couldn't get it back together. I also feel it is a better way to turn the drill on and off in this situation since the drill won't be used separately from the stand. I've also added a drill press table

I saw a lot of other good stuff too but it was all in the first 5 or so sales we went to. I didn't want to blow all my money and then find something great later on but the later sales didn't have much.


----------



## hands made for wood

Well folks, if you haven't had the best day, can't say this is the thread to look at...... :laughing: Great finds guys!


----------



## EastexToolJunky

How about a Wilton powrarm 303 for $17. I got it a a carving vise. The guy named the price, and I didn't know much a out it until I got home. This is why I love junk shops.


----------



## autre

Now that's winning. 

I've been waiting for one of those to come my way for a loooong time.

-Hope springs eternal!


----------



## jjboozel

Update on ryobi 10 in planer. Had blades sharpened ( free at my votech) guy had allredy created a jig to set them automatically and it works 10X better then I could have hoped. In slight. It's a beast!........ That is all...... Carry on.


----------



## Phaedrus

Phaedrus said:


> Today, Stanley Bailey Type 16? No 4 1/2 and unknown make narrow smoother parts plane.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Here are finally some photos of my cleaned up No 4 1/2. It was mostly a lot of surface rust and grime. The black finish is still glossy and covers 95%+ and no pitting or scaling on any of the bare metal. The front of the frog is a little ragged, bit this shouldn't cause any problems. From the logo on the blade, I am guessing it is much more recent than the rest of the plane. I refinished all of the wood. The original tote had a small crack, but I glued it and sanded it flush before finishing. Both knob and tote got several coats of tung oil. All that is left is to sharpen.




































































































Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dave Paine

Phaedrus said:


> Here are finally some photos of my cleaned up No 4 1/2.
> The front of the frog is a little ragged, bit this shouldn't cause any problems.


Looking good. Should be a nice addition to your armada. :thumbsup:

I have noticed that some of the frogs in my restorations have had a very ragged front edge. I think this is the original foundry production issue. It should not impact performance, but it should not have passed Quality Control.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Phaedrus, that cleaned up really nicely. It looks brand new now.


----------



## Phaedrus

Dave Paine said:


> Looking good. Should be a nice addition to your armada. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have noticed that some of the frogs in my restorations have had a very ragged front edge. I think this is the original foundry production issue. It should not impact performance, but it should not have passed Quality Control.


Thanks Dave and Steve. I couldn't imagine how the front of the frog could possible deteriorate naturally and end up like that. I look forward to getting it sharpened and usable. It may be the flagship of my plane armada.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dustincoc

Picked this up Saturday morning at the St. Lawrence Power and Equipment Museum Spring Exhibit.











Shurly & Dietrick rip saw - ~30" - 4.5ppi - $1 - I could make out parts of the etch and it said Shurly, Dietrick, & Atkins.


Was also given a Disston Handsaw I've dated 1896-1917 which after removing the rust from the plate cuts like a hot knife through butter. Plate on that is ~24.5" long, swayback. I have no idea the model although it may be a D-7 based on the bolt pattern.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Found this vise under a shelf at a local shop. It has no identifying marks. It's 10" wide and quick release. Guy wanted $55, gave him $40 for this and two saws.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

I got these bits at a resale shop today. They are numbered 5-15 with an adjustable bit for a total of 12. How does the numbering system work? Are there no.s 1-4?


----------



## firemedic

EastexToolJunky said:


> I got these bits at a resale shop today. They are numbered 5-15 with an adjustable bit for a total of 12. How does the numbering system work? Are there no.s 1-4?


The number represent 1/16"'s.

ie #1 = 1/16".

#8 = 8/16" = 1/2"


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Thanks. What is considered a full set?


----------



## firemedic

EastexToolJunky said:


> Thanks. What is considered a full set?


lol, I couldn't answer that. They were sold in different sets just like bits are now.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Ok. I've found that braces are plentiful, but bits are harder to come by. At least in my area.


----------



## strippedscrew

What we have here is a partial set of single twist auger bits.

Each # = 1/16"

A "set" would start @ 4 and go up to 16. You could buy larger sizes up to 1.5" by 1/4's. A 2" would often have it's own T-handle. Too large to crank with a brace, even a 16" Miller's Falls.

Single twist are more of a crpentery tool. Double twist, (Russell Jennings Pattern,) are more of the choice for we higher caliper woodworkers. (Getting a bit_ Hoity Toity here.)_

_I think i have a #3. Depends who the manufacturer was._

_I had/have some in Metric from _Austria.


----------



## john sayles

Not a big fan of gloating (or even the word itself). My posts are for the vicarious enjoyment of those living in hand-tool deserts and to inspire others to keep looking. Anyway, here is Saturday morning's haul. There's a mint #65 boxwood gauge, a pair of Stanley cornering tools and a #49 depth gauge. Also a 42W saw set with it's decal, a trio of 1/4" chisels, a D-8 and a D-23 handsaw. There's an all-steel #118 block plane and a UK-made No. 71 with all the fiddly bits and all three blades. Way back there beyond the camshafts are a defiance saw set in its box with instructions, a pair of risque Victorian-era lady leg calipers and a (beat-up) three-tiered box of mint 1900-era Russell Jennings bits -- most of which still have the protective wax on the threads! In the very front of the photo is a canvas roll of 13 shiny James Swan auger bits (with an extra, no-name rusty one tucked in). But the planes are the real score. There is a type 16 #5, a type 19 #6 and a type 11 #7. Nothing has been done yet to clean them up, but the japanning is all there on all three and the castings -- well, judge for yourself (from this lousy photo).


----------



## gideon

bragging rights are yours sir.


----------



## Phaedrus

That is an excellent haul! I don't know where you live, but I should take a tool buying vacation there!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## autre

:thumbsup:

-What gideon said.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

gideon said:


> bragging rights are yours sir.


Perhaps. But it depends on the price. Were they purchased at a great price? If so, I'm jealous.


----------



## john sayles

$55.00 for everything mentioned in the text.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

john sayles said:


> $55.00 for everything mentioned in the text.


You made a great score then :thumbsup:


----------



## timetestedtools

so you bought a type 11 #7, and got everything else for free! NICE!!


----------



## timetestedtools




----------



## abetrman

*Sooooo....*



timetestedtools said:


>


Is this a one-time haul or a compilation of good finds?


----------



## timetestedtools

abetrman said:


> Is this a one-time haul or a compilation of good finds?


Just this week end. If you've followed me at all, I've been complaining about how bad my year has been. I'm pretty excited over a few of these. A type 2 sargent 422. A type 2 sargent 414. A siegley #5. A #25 Stanley transitional ( the only low angle transitional Stanley made for $15. Pretty hard to find), A corner brace for $20, and prelaterial #5. The prelaterial #5 was $5, but in really bad shape. I've already manged to get it apart and took it to the wire wheel, it'll have a few pits but will be salvageable.

A SsS #18 (I have an #18 problem.

And a nice Ohio Tools #4 to add to my modest Ohio tools collection.


----------



## TobyC

Is that some sort of stair saw or flooring saw in the front?

That woodie jointer looks interesting.


----------



## timetestedtools

TobyC said:


> Is that some sort of stair saw or flooring saw in the front?
> 
> That woodie jointer looks interesting.


I believe that is a EM Boyton crosscut saw handle. My wife found it. It was marked $2. 

I believe the long jointer is the reminants of a coopers plane. A smaller version of this. It doesn't have an iron, but it just looked cool, and it was $5. If nothing else, it will look nice hanging somewhere noticable.


----------



## abetrman

*Welllll...*



timetestedtools said:


> Just this week end. If you've followed me at all, I've been complaining about how bad my year has been. I'm pretty excited over a few of these. A type 2 sargent 422. A type 2 sargent 414. A siegley #5. A #25 Stanley transitional ( the only low angle transitional Stanley made for $15. Pretty hard to find), A corner brace for $20, and prelaterial #5. The prelaterial #5 was $5, but in really bad shape. I've already manged to get it apart and took it to the wire wheel, it'll have a few pits but will be salvageable.
> 
> A SsS #18 (I have an #18 problem.
> 
> And a nice Ohio Tools #4 to add to my modest Ohio tools collection.


Great run then T^3. Look forward to seeing some restoration work. Will you be showing it here or over on your website?


----------



## timetestedtools

abetrman said:


> Great run then T^3. Look forward to seeing some restoration work. Will you be showing it here or over on your website?


I try to post a prevew here with a link to my site just to save time.


----------



## ctwiggs1

$135 for the attached pic!

Stanley Bailey
No. 7
No. 5 (two of these)
No. 3

Shelton no. 14

Two unidentified as of yet

I think I got a so-so deal. Now it's time to restore. 

Curtis


----------



## Sprung

I've noticed it's hard to find decent used handtools to restore out here in ND, especially when one has an aversion to ebay. Hit a garage sale today in Fargo where all they were selling was tools, mostly power but some hand.

Got everything listed here for $20.

A #7 equivalent. I have no idea who made this - there are no markings to be seen on it whatsoever. Couldn't see one on the almost gone iron either, though it could be hidden under the rust. Does have brass hardware though. Both the knob and the tote are cracked and/or broken. Will need to get a new iron for this one when I can afford to - there's pretty much nothing left on this one, maybe 1/2" to the slot. This will be my first jointer plane.

Stanley Bailey #5. The tote on this is broken.

A random low angle block plane - a cheapie. Had a sticker on it for Ace Hardware. I don't have a low angle block plane yet so even if it's not the greatest, it's better than having no low angle block plane.

Drill bits & auger bits and a couple screw drivers thrown in. I have my great-grandfathers brace, but didn't have any augers for it. Now I do!

It'll take a little work to get these in good, usable condition. (Ok, a lot of work on the #7 equivalent - it's definitely a rust bucket.) But, I'm looking forward to putting these to work. I'm only just starting to get into using hand tools, so it's always nice to add some more.


----------



## Sprung

I got even more curious about my #7 last night after I got home, so I headed down into my workshop to take another look at it. With a flashlight, I was able to just barely make out a stamp on the chipbreaker that included the word "Bailey." From comparing a few of the details, it looks like my #7 is a Type 4! I think it's safe to say that this #7 is now the oldest tool in my shop by far.


----------



## timetestedtools

A few more pictures of the frog and we can help date it. If its a type 4, it will not have a lateral adjuster. I've got a few type 4's, but no #7. For what you paid, you got a great deal. 

Here is some restore help if you need/want it. It's hard to tell what the japanning on the #7 looks like. I'd clean it up and hopefully keep the existing. I love these old tools. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Sprung

timetestedtools said:


> A few more pictures of the frog and we can help date it. If its a type 4, it will not have a lateral adjuster. I've got a few type 4's, but no #7. For what you paid, you got a great deal.
> 
> Here is some restore help if you need/want it. It's hard to tell what the japanning on the #7 looks like. I'd clean it up and hopefully keep the existing. I love these old tools. Thanks for posting them.


I'll try to get some more pictures of it posted later so you and the others who know tons more than I do on this can double check me. It has no lateral adjuster. I used http://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/typing/typing.htm to help me figure out the type.

He wanted $10 for it, and I asked him to throw in the cheapie low angle block plane with it, and he did. It was another $5 each for the #5 (which I haven't typed yet) and the bits.

It is a definite rust bucket. The sole and sides are completely covered in rust, but not of the flakey kind. Lots of rust all over it. I have to clean off the dirt to get a better look at it, but I think a lot of the japanning is missing. I'm hoping not though. Unfortunately it may be some time before I can get to working on getting these tools into proper shape. If it does get shelved for a while, I intend to at least clean it up a bit before it's put away for a while. I've got too many projects in the workshop I'm already in the middle of without adding another to the mix.

And thanks for the link! I've read many of the articles you've posted on your site, and I've even read that particular one a few times. You've got a great site going there and it's an awesome resource. Thank you for providing the woodworking community with a resource like that!


----------



## Sprung

TTT - I got some pictures of the #7 for you to check out.

One down side of my #7 is how small the tote is and how little room there is for my large hands. It's kinda uncomfortable, even without being able to use it and try it out yet. Squeezes my hand pretty good. Time will tell though how it'll work in my hands on the occasions that I'll use it.

As you can see from the pics - it's a long way from being a potential user! I think though that I'll be looking forward to this challenge. Anyone want to trade a restored, ready to go one for a rust bucket type 4?!?! :laughing:


----------



## Sprung

And one more pic that it wouldn't let me squeeze into the last post...


----------



## gideon

that 7 is a real old one. I have a type 2 or 3 #6. looking forward to seeing the cleaned up after photos.


----------



## timetestedtools

man, if I had a #7 to restore I'd take that offer.

The tote sizes are pretty much the same on all vintages so that wouldn't change.

I see nothing that would lead to it not being a type 4. Again, great find for the money.


----------



## Sprung

gideon said:


> that 7 is a real old one. I have a type 2 or 3 #6. looking forward to seeing the cleaned up after photos.


I'll do my best to do a thread when I am able to restore it!



timetestedtools said:


> man, if I had a #7 to restore I'd take that offer.
> 
> The tote sizes are pretty much the same on all vintages so that wouldn't change.
> 
> I see nothing that would lead to it not being a type 4. Again, great find for the money.


Thanks for the info on the tote sizes. At least I won't be jonesing to see if there's something out there that would fit my hand better.

Yeah, even in the rough shape it's in, I think I got a good deal on it. I haven't been looking for a long time yet, but from my limited experience I haven't had a whole lot of luck finding much for good, old hand tools. I was pretty happy to finally find something locally that wasn't priced out of this world!

I'll be doing some more reading on your site before I go tackling this thing!


----------



## Sprung

timetestedtools said:


> man, if I had a #7 to restore I'd take that offer.


I was going to add a response to this yesterday, but my internet cut out on me when I was typing and I barely got what I had typed posted.

I'll admit I was more joking when I made that comment about a trade. I've only rehabbed a few planes so far, and this will be my biggest challenge yet, by far! I'm kinda looking forward to it, kinda scared of it, kinda wondering what I got myself into.

However, I've got a lot on my plate these days - a lot of projects to get done before I could even think about tackling this #7 and an 8 month old son I love spending time with. Since I'm not able to get into the shop but a handful of hours each week, it's likely to be, at the earliest, 2 to 3 months before I can even consider getting to work on this #7.

So if you'd seriously trade a restored #7 for my #7 type 4 in rust bucket condition, and you end up having one you'd trade before I get a chance to do any work on mine, I'd probably take you up on that offer without you having to twist my arm too much. (I'd say or a #8, since I was looking for either a #7 or a #8 when I found this, but that would definitely not be anywhere near a fair trade!)


----------



## firemedic

I did ok today - this plus a lot more smalls... $90.


----------



## ACP

A lot of nice looking tools in there for 90. Nice grab.


----------



## firemedic

Btw - I only bought the two diston saws for the hardware and the bow saw was a "here take this." 

90% of this is going to LSU.


----------



## timetestedtools

That's quit the pile Jean. Nice additions no matter where they wind up.


My last Saturday.




























Everything was cheap except the #20. I went outside my comfort zone and paid more than I wanted but its the first #20 I've ever seen in the wild. It still had some of the original cosmoline on it. 

An Ohio Tools #06. for my ohio tools collection, and a #135 in really nice shape for $15. I'm getting pretty close to a complete set of Stanley transitionals.


The two wooden molding planes are two I don’t think I’ve ever seen, and today I found 2 in different places. They are 1/4” and 3/8” dado planes, one with a brass depth stop and one with a wood depth stop. Both have skewed irons, and both have a double spur iron to precut both sides. One was $6, and the brass stop one was $15.


----------



## firemedic

Nice stuff Don! I really like that #20, it's in incredible shape!

I also picked up a complete yankee set in the box - the box needs work but it will be a nice little show piece once it's cleaned up.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Drool-worthy finds, guys. They bring out the little green eyed monster within me.


----------



## ryan50hrl

Apparently garage sales are better by you guys....I can't ever find anything that's not 1970's powertools in crap condition or cheap dime store hand tools


----------



## nbo10

firemedic said:


> I did ok today - this plus a lot more smalls... $90.


Did you find all of this in one day? I normally have to go to 20 plus sales to find anything woodworking related. I have yet to come across a plane at a yard sale. I'm about to give up hope.


----------



## firemedic

nbo10 said:


> Did you find all of this in one day? I normally have to go to 20 plus sales to find anything woodworking related. I have yet to come across a plane at a yard sale. I'm about to give up hope.


It was a Craigslist find. And the kicker is the seller will be seeing some of his old tools at classes with me :laughing:


----------



## Rob Brown

*garage sale items*

I picked up a Stanley #80 scraper at a flea market today. 5 bucks. Doesn't look like it got used much, but did have some light rust on it. It took about an hour to clean it up. I try to put an edge on it tomorrow.


----------



## ctwiggs1

Don't give up hope. I was beyond giving up hope and a friend happened to email me a CL ad for an "estate tool sale". I picked up 7 planes that day.


----------



## timetestedtools

The wife and I took out now yearly trip to the Madison-Bouckville Antique show week end. As always we had a good time and found a few treasures. I won’t show the wife’s treasures, as you don’t care, but you may see some come up in future projects. But here is my fun filled weekends tally.


----------



## firemedic

Nice! What did you end up with in the way of combination planes? What's that woodie with the "N" on the wedge?


----------



## timetestedtools

firemedic said:


> Nice! What did you end up with in the way of combination planes? What's that woodie with the "N" on the wedge?


There are 2 - Stanley #45's with original boxes(both covers are missing). Both have a set of cutters. One has the original decal, the other does not. The box without the decal will need a little tlc. I haven't dug into them yet to see just how complete they are, but the major pieces are there. 

The woodie with the "N" I bought just as a show piece, although I do believe it would work well. It is sharp.










Here is the total inventory. I am super phyc'ed about the pre-laterals, especially the Sargent 409.

From left to right (sort of)
A *Prelateral* Stanley #5
Type 3 or 4 Sargent 409
Stanley #3 with a broken cap
*Prelateral #409 Sargent* with early bailey iron (see added story) excellent shape. #9 1/2 for parts
2 #5 Stanley fixer uppers
A Stanley #80, needs a new blade.
2 45s with boxes (will be for sale)
Stanley #220 like new
Sargent #3422
Stanley #129
Stanley #*27 1/2* needs tote.
Ohio tools #29
Gage 18” transitional (need to research it)
Gage #6
Type 3 Sargent #409
Stanley #4 type 8 or 9
Geo Burnham Jr, Amherst Ma, matched 5/8” t&g set
Ohio tools matched t&g set 5/8” set
Siegley #6, needs knob #6 broke and welded, for parts #3 for parts #4 broke and rusted but nice rosewood tote for parts
Right side back 
Wood jack. Just thought it was cool
Fence for #78
Stanley #23
Goodall #3 or 4 size with different iron adjuster
4 saws $1 each
1 saw different staggered sharpening and metal studs and plate.
Tool box $8 include several nice files and handles and an early Sargent 409 iron
So the tool box with the leather strap handle has a story. I was fishing through it and came across an old 2” sargent iron. I thought, I may need that some day, so I asked the guy what he wanted for it. He said $5. I said I was thinking more like $3. No go so I headed back to throw the iron back in the box when he said, I’ll give you the whole box for $8. Sold. The box has at least 10 nice file handles, a broken distton but brass nuts, files and other goodies.


----------



## firemedic

Haha - quite the show piece, indeed.

Looks like it was a good week-end. I'm interested in that #80 - have you got pictures of it up close? 

ps - I guess you didn't find me a 112, eh?


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Holy hand planes batman.


----------



## timetestedtools

firemedic said:


> Haha - quite the show piece, indeed.
> 
> Looks like it was a good week-end. I'm interested in that #80 - have you got pictures of it up close?
> 
> ps - I guess you didn't find me a 112, eh?


The #80 is soaking in citric acid till I get home. It was rusted pretty bad, but I don't think it'll be pitted. I can get you some close ups. My plan was to repaint and buy a hock iron and sell it, but I can be persuaded to let someone else do the work.

I didn't see a #112 at any price. I'm headed to Maine/NH in a week or 2 for several days of tool and antique shops. Who know what treasures lurk.


----------



## firemedic

Oh wait - I was thinking #80 rabbet plane... but you may have a scraper plane... hmmm


----------



## timetestedtools

yes, its a scraper plane.


----------



## firemedic

timetestedtools said:


> yes, its a scraper plane.


 ... I may still be interested.


----------



## strippedscrew

To TTT, a new cutter for a Stanley #80 scraper can be had @ Lee Valley Tools. 05P31.80.
Got to get one myself.

Or, if you don't want to spend $13.90 + tax, you can cut as good if not better ones from an old saw.


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday I got a good deal on a bandsaw on Craigslist. And old Delta 14" bandsaw, with a riser block. Below is the picture of it from the Craigslist add. Paid all of $150 for it in working condition! My birthday is next month, and this was an early birthday present from my wife.

But, wait, isn't this the hand tool forum? Yes, it is. In the picture from Craigslist you'll see something attached to the stand on the left side. I didn't know what it was. When I bought the saw, the seller said it was a dowel maker. It was on the stand when he bought the saw over 20 years ago, and he left it on the stand for me to have.

I took a closer look at it when I got it home and did a quick internet search to see exactly what I had.

It's a Stanley #77 Dowel Maker. Seems that it's probably worth more than I paid for the saw - and I got it for free! :yes:

As cool as it is, I don't use a lot of dowels, so I will probably make a handful of dowels with it to store for later use and then sell it and take my wife out for a nice dinner and buy some blades for my new bandsaw.

Not a garage sale find, but a score nonetheless!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

You got a pretty good deal there. I've never seen that dower maker before. That's sweeeeeeeeeeet! Awesome find. Happy early birthday.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

I got this no8c for $25 at a junk shop. I think it's a hybrid type 15/16. No rib on front and back but no sweetheart blade either. It has a metal tote with Stanley cast into it.


----------



## Dave Paine

EastexToolJunky said:


> View attachment 78648
> 
> 
> I got this no8c for $25 at a junk shop. I think it's a hybrid type 15/16. No rib on front and back but no sweetheart blade either. It has a metal tote with Stanley cast into it.


Nice find, and great price. You did very good. It should clean-up easily. :thumbsup:


----------



## EastexToolJunky

A Stanley 8" rosewood try square, a #1 5" metal try square, a no name 12" square, a Hirsch carving knife, a Stanley 3/4 everlast chisel, and an Atkins nail cutting saw with an extra blade.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

I got the tools above from the same shop as the no 8. Another $25.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

And I forgot the saw jointer was included. Sorry for the long winded gloat, but it was a fun day.


----------



## rayking49

I just got back from a month in ElCentro CA working. While I was there, found this Bailey #4 plane. Says made in England. 

















































I paid $6 for it. It needs a lever cap and a little tlc.


----------



## rayking49

I also got these Disston saws for $8 for the pair. The teeth need recutting and setting. 

















































They may not be the best, but they are better than what I have. At least they will be.


----------



## strippedscrew

*May I blow my horn...?*

No pictures, moved, can't find my camera.

$20 Record 020 Plane as new.
$10 Bedrock 60.5 Should clean up nicely.
$ 5 Record 60.5, good as it gets.
$ 5 Stanley 9.5 " " " " .


----------



## firemedic

Got this box yesterday. Laid it out for a picture and packed it back up until I have time to mess with it all.

$100 shipped from Ed Lebrtkin at the Woodwright School (Roy Underhill's place). Good guy to deal with. I told him I needed smalls for students so he packed a box with whatever he could fit into it.


----------



## jjboozel

Can I get some help y'all. Found on craigslist belive it's a miller patent either 41 or 141 what do you guys think??? Would it be worth $50???


----------



## Dave Paine

jjboozel said:


> Can I get some help y'all. Found on craigslist belive it's a miller patent either 41 or 141 what do you guys think??? Would it be worth $50???


Looks like a Stanley #141 to me. It seems to be incomplete but decent condition.

These go for crazy prices on EBay. Seems decent price, but not sure how the missing items change the value.

Hope others can advise. 

FYI, the Supertool technical information.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan13.htm

One price guide site. Hard to compare the Craigs List posting to the ones on this site, EBay, etc.

http://guidechela.blogspot.com/2013/03/very-rare-millers-patent-stanley-no-141.html


----------



## jjboozel

Dave Paine said:


> Looks like a Stanley #141 to me. It seems to be incomplete but decent condition.
> 
> These go for crazy prices on EBay. Seems decent price, but not sure how the missing items change the value.
> 
> Hope others can advise.
> 
> FYI, the Supertool technical information.
> 
> http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan13.htm
> 
> One price guide site. Hard to compare the Craigs List posting to the ones on this site, EBay, etc.
> 
> http://guidechela.blogspot.com/2013/03/very-rare-millers-patent-stanley-no-141.html


Thanks Dave!!! Once again you come through. I think I might jump on it. I read blood and gore alot I think I've read about every plane on there I like the other site as well. Thank you!!!!


----------



## ACP

$35 bucks worth of tools. $20 on craigslist for three old pipe wrenches, the Wiss tin snips, a come along (gave to my dad) about 30 old files (about half were good and tossed the others) 3/8" everlast chisel, SW #18 knuckcap, V logo #110 with no knob but immaculate otherwise, keyhole saw (crap) nail puller, hatchet, brace, an awesome 12" MF square that locks like a pitbull, and about 20 bits. 

Hit the antique and pawn shops today. $15 got me the type 7 #3 Stanely, two squares and 10 very sharp Irwin bits. 

Pretty happy to finally get some new rust in the shop. Got to use Acid Magic to clean up some of it. Stuff worked really well and fast. Cleaned up HEAVY rust on the #3. 

Sadly I passed up a #140 skewed block at a local pawn store. They wanted $50 for it and it was pretty rough. Missing the side plate, proper cap retaining screw and all the chroming was gone. Some pawn shops...I swear. Would have liked to have that one for cleaning up tenon cheeks. Win some lose some.

Adam


----------



## BigBadBuford

My deals don't look quite as good as some I've seen here, but I still think I did ok. I picked up these items at a local auction.. A froe for $12.50, a 20 inch panel saw, 10 inch Jackson dovetail saw and a level for $15, a pair of nail pullers, a try square, mortise gauge, and bevel gauge for $3. I wasn't planning on picking up the planes - I wanted a no. 7 they had there.. but thought they were a good deal for $85 - a type 11 no.4, a type 12 no.3 and an unidentified no.2 - I wasn't able to match it up with the type study. I thought I was going to score all 3 for $50 but another guy chimed in and bid them up another $35.

I'd like to use the dovetail saw.. Seems to cut ok, but the handle is cracked and loose. I'm also not sure how to remove the nuts.. Looks like they are partially stripped and the medallion has a small crack in it.

I was hoping to pick up another Disston back saw, a no. 7, a Stanley compass plane, some mortise chisels and a few others, but after sitting there 5 hours the auctioneer said they were done for the night and won't finish the sale until next week.. But I guess I spent enough for now anyway.


----------



## Gilgaron

Maybe it is just the angle of the picture, but are you sure that isn't an adze rather than a froe? Anyhow, nice set! I'll have to try to find an auction one of these days.


----------



## BigBadBuford

Gilgaron said:


> Maybe it is just the angle of the picture, but are you sure that isn't an adze rather than a froe? Anyhow, nice set! I'll have to try to find an auction one of these days.


It does look a bit weird in the picture now that you mention it.. Here it is at a better angle:


----------



## schnitz

I just scored a 10 gallon SMC air compressor and a new saw stand for $55. More (and better) pics to follow once I get it home...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

schnitz said:


> I just scored a 10 gallon SMC air compressor and a new saw stand for $55. More (and better) pics to follow once I get it home...


Nice! What a deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ted Tolstad

You all have gotten me antsy to start buying hand tools. We have a 70 mile garage sale this weekend on the eastern end of PEI and I am hoping to find some treasures...would love to find some hand planes to restore but might pick up a saw if I find something....hoping to find something anyways....


----------



## BigJim

While this doesn't qualify as a garage sale find, a fantastic friend and the best stair builder I have known, sent me a #8C Stanley today. I am beside myself, talk about happy, I am like a kid in a candy store. I will take a picture before and after tune up but it don't need much, it is really sharp now. Thank you so much Keith Mathewson.
This is before:

Sorry for the grainy pictures.


----------



## railaw

I'm no plane expert but that looks just like my union tool co no 8 jointer. Is the iron laminated? Mine is. It is also in transit to Dave Paine because I couldn't make any progress with it (which was quite odd since I just sharpened my no. 5 iron ind it's working great) and it may be pitted beyond salvage. 

I am glad you have one; I remember you have been hunting for/ wanting one for quite a while.


----------



## BigJim

I will check and see if it is laminated. The pictures I posted are terrible, they make the plane look really rusty and bad and it is no where that bad a shape. I will take some pictures with our camera instead of this little Ipod our grandson gave us. If it isn't a Stanley I am still happier than a fat kid eating chocolate cake. I can't wait to put it to work.


----------



## timetestedtools

its a #08, so its probably an Ohio Tools. Not a Stanley but just as good of a user. The octagon hole in the iron is another Ohio Tool attribute. A nice plane.


----------



## railaw

timetestedtools said:


> its a #08, so its probably an Ohio Tools. Not a Stanley but just as good of a user. The octagon hole in the iron is another Ohio Tool attribute. A nice plane.


I can never remember if mine is union or Ohio. I think Ohio bought union at some point? When I get my iron back and look carefully at the marking so I can end my confusion. It looks just like the one pictured.


----------



## timetestedtools

I've never had many Union planes but I think they went with regular numbers without the zero. So it would be a #8, not a #08.


----------



## john sayles

I believe those are OHIO TOOLS CO planes which have a zero prefix in the numbering system.
Don W -- I'd be stunned if you didn't have one or more in your collection.


----------



## timetestedtools

john sayles said:


> I believe those are OHIO TOOLS CO planes which have a zero prefix in the numbering system.
> Don W -- I'd be stunned if you didn't have one or more in your collection.


I just added 2 more.

https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/ohio-tools-collections/


----------



## BigJim

timetestedtools said:


> its a #08, so its probably an Ohio Tools. Not a Stanley but just as good of a user. The octagon hole in the iron is another Ohio Tool attribute. A nice plane.


Thanks TTT, I appreciate you letting me know. I am tickled to have it, Its going to be fun time in the shop today getting it all shined up and ready to do some planing.


----------



## BigJim

TTT, you were right, it is Ohio, it is stamped on the iron. 
I had a good day polishing up the plane it cleaned up really easy no pitting at all and very light rust. The sole was maybe .002 or .003 unflat or very little. It is reasonable flat now or flat enough for me. I am happy happy happy. Here are a few pictures of after.


----------



## timetestedtools

very nice. There is just something about those Ohio tools.


----------



## railaw

Looks very nice. I wish mine looked so good. Did you notice whether the iron was laminated? I like the look of those irons. Mine tapers from quite thick on the business end down to pretty thin at the top.


----------



## BigJim

railaw said:


> Looks very nice. I wish mine looked so good. Did you notice whether the iron was laminated? I like the look of those irons. Mine tapers from quite thick on the business end down to pretty thin at the top.


Thanks Railaw, Mine tapers like your's but it isn't laminated, it is just one solid piece of steel. 

The iron is really sharp but I will probably sharpen it so much it will be dull.:smile:


----------



## railaw

*Finally figured out my confusion*

So I knew that my similar plane had been positively identified on this site before, and it's been bugging me why my memory was wrong on the plane being an Ohio (which it obviously is).... I've been searching all around for the old post and finally discovered that it's on this very thread, way back on page 7 that my Ohio is identified as such, with an iron from Auburn Tool Co. So I guess that's where my confusion set in - mistaking Auburn and Union, which are of course quite different. Anyway, probably nobody cares about this but myself. But it will be useful for my next post...


----------



## timetestedtools

In 1893 Ohio Tools merged with the Auburn Tool Company of New York so at some point in history they were the same company.


----------



## jjboozel

I love ohio tool planes... Have a whole bunch of all wood body's.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

I found this and a nice hand crank grinder at a junk dealer in a nearby town. Together I spent $30 which wasn't a steal, but a decent price. The saw is 50's era 5 tpi, and I can't wait to get it clean and sharp.


----------



## timetestedtools

nice
I like the thumbhole.


----------



## ACP

Nice snag. I love my crank grinder. Wears my kids out and I get a good regrind on my irons.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Thanks, I've been wanting both of these for a while. Awesome that they were both In same place. After a little research the saw is mid to late forties. And after some de-rusting I discovered the 1/2 after the 5.


----------



## Ted Tolstad

Well I completely struck out today...kind of a disappointing day...


----------



## schnitz

Well, I figure I scored a baseline run to first base. DeWalt corded drill (like new), $15, two (full) organizers for $4, and a whole bunch of wooden wheels, plugs, and wheel pegs for $2. I got some edge banding and folk art toys in that deal too.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Here's my thumbhole find cleaned up and sharpened. 



















This was original condition. 











The handle had little original finish left. I sanded it to 400 and gave it three doses of BLO. It turned a nice dark brown. Them I hit it with a little carnauba. I polished the brass just because I can. Lastly I jointed an sharpened the teeth.


----------



## woodduck

*2 auctions*

Tons of wood, walnut, oak, mahogony, pine, cabinet grade plywood sraps. $32.50

Makita jigsaw $10

Delta planer $80

Handsaw $4

Wilson mechanical tool company....not sure what it is. It is very heavy and kind of cool $7.50


----------



## woodduck

Only one pic per post


----------



## woodduck

Wood $32.50


----------



## woodduck

Jigsaw $10 makita jv2000


----------



## woodduck

No clue what it is? It was auctioned as a house jack, but this company is in business producing hardness testers. It is knee height and about 50 lbs. I bought it on a whim for $7.50. It says wilson mechanical inst. co. -lift to oil- 
On the bottom it is stamped J-R- and then three or four letters/numbers i cant read


----------



## woodduck

Picture of it


----------



## BZawat

woodduck said:


> No clue what it is? It was auctioned as a house jack, but this company is in business producing hardness testers. It is knee height and about 50 lbs. I bought it on a whim for $7.50. It says wilson mechanical inst. co. -lift to oil-
> On the bottom it is stamped J-R- and then three or four letters/numbers i cant read


Definitely a screw type jack. Typically you'd use at least 2 on a rigid beam to lift a sunken section of a structure.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

woodduck said:


> Only one pic per post


But why? You can attach up to 5 pictures per post. No need to put each in a separate post. In fact, kind of wish you wouldn't in the future.

You did score some pretty good finds though.


----------



## woodduck

BZawat said:


> Definitely a screw type jack. Typically you'd use at least 2 on a rigid beam to lift a sunken section of a structure.


I found it is not used for structures. It is called a jack rest used for hardness testing. There is a place in north carolina that has one with a price. It is used for $600 at brystartools.com. I contacted them seeing if they are interested in mine.

Sorry about the one pic at a time. I tried attaching four and it would only upload one?


----------



## ACP

Nice scores! Especially the wood. I have the same issue with my IPAD, one pic at a time. It sucks.


----------



## woodduck

ACP said:


> Nice scores! Especially the wood. I have the same issue with my IPAD, one pic at a time. It sucks.


Im on IPAd too, thanks for the heads up. There was so much wood I left the board rack and about 100 board feet of lumber there because it wouldn't fit in the truck. Mostly particle board, shorts, and pine that I left. I got most of the good stuff home (hour away). It filled the entire pickup truck to level, 6-1/2 feet plus a bunch wedged on end at near the sides hanging out the back. I had to cut a 13' x 8" clear mohagony board in half to get it home.


----------



## mavawreck

Stanley 60MB off craigslist. Really clean, well taken care of.


----------



## BZawat

Nice! Is that the alleged cursed miter box?


----------



## mavawreck

BZawat said:


> Nice! Is that the alleged cursed miter box?


Alleged!???!!! It is cursed. 

I've really been needing it to move forward on my stalled transitional re-sole project on a complete but superbly beat Stanley 35 that I got on ebay for like 7 bucks or something. 7 bucks too much, thats what I say. Found an inexpensive rough-sawn rosewood guitar fret that will yield enough material to fix a few.


----------



## eznaz

Nice old saws..


----------



## asevereid

I just found a saw today to go with my miter box from a previous garage sale score...hope it's still there in a couple days. It's hard to find a good (or any) saws of the right length for these miter boxes locally. My find isn't in nearly as good a shape as yours, but it'll complete my miter box, so that'll do for now.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Some minor finds today. 

View attachment 80485


Stopped at an estate sale that was really a perpetual garage sale. Found a Stanley 21 combination square that looked like it was nickel plated. I had never seen this model so had do a little googling. The body slides and pivots
Around the end of the rule. 

The set is a Stearns with an 1908 patent embossed in the handle. Another tool I knew nothing about until I bought it. The people at the sale did not know what it was. I told them about saw sets and how they worked. I asked what they wanted for the tools and she told me $1 each. Sold. 

The thing I like about collecting this stuff is doing the research and learning about the industrial heritage behind each tool. I didn't need another saw set or combo square, but I spent a few hours researching and learning about the tools and the companies that produced them.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Forgot pic.


----------



## jjboozel

EastexToolJunky said:


> Some minor finds today. Stopped at an estate sale that was really a perpetual garage sale. Found a Stanley 21 combination square that looked like it was nickel plated. I had never seen this model so had do a little googling. The body slides and pivots Around the end of the rule. The set is a Stearns with an 1908 patent embossed in the handle. Another tool I knew nothing about until I bought it. The people at the sale did not know what it was. I told them about saw sets and how they worked. I asked what they wanted for the tools and she told me $1 each. Sold. The thing I like about collecting this stuff is doing the research and learning about the industrial heritage behind each tool. I didn't need another saw set or combo square, but I spent a few hours researching and learning about the tools and the companies that produced them.


Is that a saw set??????? I have one of those an never knew what it was!!!!!


----------



## Joeb41

EastexToolJunky said:


> Some minor finds today.
> 
> View attachment 80485
> 
> 
> Found a Stanley 21 combination square that looked like it was nickel plated. I had never seen this model so had do a little googling. The body slides and pivots
> Around the end of the rule.
> 
> FYI According to my Stanley bible that is a 21 1/2 made for only 1 year, 1932. The 21 is a little different shape and has a scribe/ awl in the head. There are probably not many around seeing that they were only made for a year.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Thanks for the info. The best part of the buy was a tip on a lady with a shop full of stuff to sell. We'll see.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

The "shop full of tools" turned out to be a couple of craftsman power tools. I spent my day off combing through a guys shop who was a serious hoarder. I found a few small items. 









I found a brace with all working parts, a cast iron file holder, a couple different corner vises, a stAnley 110, and a "12 in 1" tool that is solid brass. I can't find much on this but it looked cool. $20 for the works.


----------



## timetestedtools

weekend finds


----------



## adot45

What a haul! Is that a Buck Rodgers hiding in there?


----------



## timetestedtools

yea baby










and what I thought was an #18, but turned out to be a SW #19


----------



## adot45

Great finds, you da man! :thumbsup:


----------



## nbo10

That's like a years worth of finds in my area. 



timetestedtools said:


> weekend finds


----------



## Phaedrus

timetestedtools said:


> weekend finds


I'm sure you get this all the time, but I'll say it anyway: You suck. :yes::laughing:

My wife sure is glad I don't live close to garage sales/estate sales/flea markets with that much good stuff!


----------



## nbo10

*Here are a few finds from the past couple months*

Its not much, but pretty decent for around here. A 1" threaded rod, two disston saws, bit brace, and a small vice.


----------



## ACP

These were from a local antique store. I spent $20 for the entire lot. Of which the egg beater drill was $11.50 . The rest of the tools were 99 cents each. I think I got a good deal as both the Stanley sliding bevel gauges work very well and this little tool which i think is a leather working tool will now be my new awl. I need to work on the yankee push drill. Overall I think its a pretty cool grab.

~Edit~ Further research and cleaning revealed the litle tool to be a JS Fray and Co. 280Y multitool. It has an awl, nail puller, small carving gouge, three straight carving tools of diff. size, hand drill bit and another awl bit. Pretty neat! The rosewood handle is in perfect shape. The dividers are some heavy duty Pexto's that lock donw like a pit bull. Much better than my new Empire dividers. The Yankee push drill has a chuck issue and is unuseable at this point. Oh well, I'll keep it for parts since I have a few Goodall Pratt versions. If their spring ever breaks... The Brace is another fray tool with the interlocking jaws. I think it's a 106. The wood is really nice on the top but the middle grip is split on both sides. The previous owner did a nice job of banding it with some copper wire though. It works really good so I'm pumped. The ratcheting mechanism is perfect. The two T-bevel's are awesome too. Cleaned them up. Both are Stanley and both are old. They have the old pat. dates on them and the aluminum one is a Stanley Rule and Level co. marked on the thumb screw and the blade. I can't believe how well they lock down. Why can't a current maker create a sliding t-bevel that locks this good? The mechanism is so simple! The last tool is I think a holder for reamer bits. It is old too. It has three little jaws that slide together with varying markings of size. 4, 6, 8, 10. The jaws are reverseable for holding different types of bit ends. It's kinda cool.


----------



## robhodge1

Hit up a garage sale over the weekend. Turned out pretty good considering it was all for $10!


----------



## timetestedtools

is that a #65? if so you deserve a major "YOU SUCK"!!


----------



## ACP

Nicely done Rob. You suck.


----------



## adot45

*Yard Sale Tuesday........Tuesday?*

Yeah Rob you suck....lol, not really. Two years ago you couldn't get me to go to a garage sale or yard sale.....now if I pass one without stopping I can't sleep that night. So today we went on a little color tour and looked at the leaves and ran across a yard sale.........If I wouldn't have stopped I would still have an extra $21 in my pocket but then again, I wouldn't have gotten this stuff!










Happy Tuesday :thumbsup:


----------



## robhodge1

timetestedtools said:


> is that a #65? if so you deserve a major "YOU SUCK"!!


Wow, good eye. Yes, it's a NO. 65.


----------



## Joeb41

Gotta love those knuckle caps, they fit your hand so nice!


----------



## gideon

i LOVE my 65. want another but they are spendy. everybody loves them. i thinks it the best plane they made


----------



## robhodge1

gideon said:


> i LOVE my 65. want another but they are spendy. everybody loves them. i thinks it the best plane they made


Well I'm glad I went ahead and got it when he told me it was a dollar. I decided I didn't even need to try to negotiate!


----------



## timetestedtools

a dollar for a #65! nice. They are hard to find in the wild. Mine is my go to block as well.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

My local flea market has been a real bust lately for woodworking tools. Not sure if I am going too late or they just aren't there. Today I only found this one chisel that I got for a buck. I believe it is a mortising chisel. I could not make out the writing on it yet, so I am not sure where it was made or by whom. Only reason I popped on it was it was a buck after haggling down from two and it has a socket, which makes me think it is older and hopefully of better quality. No matter, it was only a buck.

It is 12.5" long and the metal part is 8.5" and it 1/2" wide. I will de-rust it and see how it sharpens up.

























As a non woodworking find, I did hit a super score on this piece of photo studio equipment. The pole with clamps costs over $300 new and I got it for $10. The guy either didn't know what he had or didn't care. When I heard $10, I couldn't get sold out of my mouth fast enough. Afterwards I felt like less of a rusty gold hunter for not haggling, but he was way under asking.


----------



## gideon

robhodge1 said:


> Well I'm glad I went ahead and got it when he told me it was a dollar. I decided I didn't even need to try to negotiate!


i just said a four letter word. happens to rhyme with buck. paid 40 and change for mine and was happy with that price.


----------



## Medevack1

I went yard sale hunting Saturday and thisbis what I came home with for 20.00
























View attachment 82281


----------



## BZawat

So not quite a garage sale but apropos anyway, I took a Saturday off for the first time in a while and went rust hunting with my wonderful woman at an antique co-op in Lewisburg, Pa. I behaved myself, certainly could have spent waaaay more money than I did lol. I was surprised that the prices overall were not over-inflated as they tend to be at antique shops. 

Millers Falls miter box. In great shape, works super smooth, saw plate & beech handle in great condition. No rust or pitting anywhere. Think it was a good buy at 40 bucks. 































Stanley Bailey No 4, type 11. Cap iron, iron, and lever cap have superficial rust (at least I think it is). Iron has the V logo, tote has a clean break that will be an easy fix. Lots of iron left. I have a nice low knob No 4 for my user, so I might sell this one after I restore it. Or maybe not. Can you ever really have too many smothers? Stole it at 6 bucks. 





















Almost bought a nice No 80 scraper but walked away when the guy wouldn't come down 5 bucks (he was asking 35). Sometimes ya gotta stand on principle lol


----------



## mavawreck

Nice finds!


----------



## ryan50hrl

Craigslist find....but a buy none the less. 

Dewalt radial arm saw..10 inch model 1030. Paid 150 and the guy threw in a brand new diablo 60t blade that ill use on the table saw.


----------



## nbo10

Does the Dewalt need much work? I've been wanting one, but space is really tight as is.


----------



## ryan50hrl

It could use a paint job....it's chipped and scratched...but not rusty. Otherwise it looks all there mechanically. 

I plan on stripping it bare this winter and starting from scratch.


----------



## schnitz

So far at an auction, for $17.50, I scored a DeWalt 1/4 sheet sander and ~250 bd ft of planed white oak. Maybe the wood was too expensive....


----------



## ryan50hrl

You suck.


----------



## schnitz

ryan50hrl said:


> You suck.


I've heard worse already.... Lol!


----------



## schnitz

How bad am I going to be treated for my $45 radial arm saw?


----------



## timetestedtools

50 lashes for the RAS


----------



## schnitz

timetestedtools said:


> 50 lashes for the RAS


.... And another 100 lashes for my "new" $45 router, too, I bet!!


----------



## Back to the Wood

joe bailey said:


> And you're right about the "circle of life" as applied to tools -- we are only temporary caretakers of these pieces of history.


I love that! I have some hand tools that were my grandfather's and some hand and power tools that were my dad's. I have already packaged up some of these tools to keep for my son and I have been teaching my grandson in woodworking. Some of these tools have been used by all 4 generations.


----------



## jjboozel

Back to the Wood said:


> I love that! I have some hand tools that were my grandfather's and some hand and power tools that were my dad's. I have already packaged up some of these tools to keep for my son and I have been teaching my grandson in woodworking. Some of these tools have been used by all 4 generations.


Would love to see the original post about the circle of life if you can find it. I also belive we are only temporary caregivers that will pass them on eventually. The tool was here long before us.... Long before the owner before us.... And the owner before that... The tool will never die it will be passed on and appreciated by many for another 200 years I'm just currently enjoying it on my shelf. I love to think about the previous owners and where that took has been and what it has done in its life. How can a tool from Wisconsin end up in a small town just north of Pittsburgh? I love it!


----------



## Back to the Wood

jjboozel said:


> Would love to see the original post about the circle of life if you can find it. I also believe we are only temporary caregivers that will pass them on eventually. The tool was here long before us.... Long before the owner before us.... And the owner before that... The tool will never die it will be passed on and appreciated by many for another 200 years I'm just currently enjoying it on my shelf. I love to think about the previous owners and where that took has been and what it has done in its life. How can a tool from Wisconsin end up in a small town just north of Pittsburgh? I love it!


Originally Posted by *joe bailey*  dated 05-03-2012, 09:37 AM 
The arrow should take you to the original post. He is referring to some posts before his about tools passed down.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

This past Saturday morning, our woodworking club had a group tool yard sale. So a bunch of us arrived at the place we have our meetings and set up in our little areas of the parking lot. I had a bunch of boxes full of new and used tools from the store/repair shop I owned (I closed it April of this year).

I sold a little over $100 worth of stuff. But I spent $65 on other people's stuff. Here's what I got:









































I'm told the big red vise was custom built by a machinist. I gave $20 for the vise. I haven't tried it yet to see how well it works but it sure does seem to be pretty nice. The rods on the vise are stainless steel.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

A few more pictures. The Stanley #78 is in excellent condition. I gave $8 for it.

The motor cost me $25.


----------



## mavawreck

With my tool coffers dwindling (they really are), I went in search of tools to refill my bins figuring it may be my last chance to buy till May or so. 

First load, atkins saw, warranted superior saw, disston saw set, and a starrett hacksaw



Second load, Stanley 923 brace, Craftsman brace, and a Hargrave spokeshave that I need to learn more about.


----------



## aztoolman

*I accept your challenges..*

These are picks I have got over the last couple months. Some pretty good ones here, feast your eyes.. 










This is just something I put together for fun. A little garage art never hurts.


----------



## abetrman

Nice. You found this in Arizona? I asked that cause of your name.


----------



## aztoolman

abetrman said:


> Nice. You found this in Arizona? I asked that cause of your name.


Most of it yes, I am always keeping my eyes open for deals on craigslist or garage sales/estate sales. I find estate sales to be the best for old tools, cost-wise. There seems to be a lot of people selling "grandpa's old tools" as well. Sometimes I wish I lived on the east coast though, I bet there are a lot of people with antique tools!


----------



## abetrman

I'm always looking to, just never had that kind of luck. I'm south of tucson so everything is usually a good drive to get to.


----------



## BZawat

Found this workbench for 75 bucks. It was inherited, & the owner (not a "handy" type of guy) was moving and didn't want to take it with him. It's solid hard maple, top is 2" thick x 8' long x 30" deep, with square dog holes down the front edge. Best part is it came with a Morgan quick release face vise, which is worth about 75 bucks in itself. Lucky! I cut a notch in the edge to let the vise in to allow clamping against the edge of the bench, and added a hefty piece of maple to the moving jaw. Don't mind my messy basement. It's on the list of things to do lol


----------



## railaw

BZawat said:


> Found this workbench for 75 bucks. It was inherited, & the owner (not a "handy" type of guy) was moving and didn't want to take it with him. It's solid hard maple, top is 2" thick x 8' long x 30" deep, with square dog holes down the front edge. Best part is it came with a Morgan quick release face vise, which is worth about 75 bucks in itself. Lucky! I cut a notch in the edge to let the vise in to allow clamping against the edge of the bench, and added a hefty piece of maple to the moving jaw. Don't mind my messy basement. It's on the list of things to do lol


What a steal! And thanks for the pictures; I have a similar vise and the way you mounted it is exactly how I plan to do it; it's nice to have a visual aid there. Did you encounter any issues when mounting?


----------



## BZawat

railaw said:


> What a steal! And thanks for the pictures; I have a similar vise and the way you mounted it is exactly how I plan to do it; it's nice to have a visual aid there. Did you encounter any issues when mounting?


Yeah, only 1 little one. The rear jaw of the vise sits 1/8" below the bench top so I won't plane or chisel into it & ruin an edge. When I was cutting the notch, I tried to leave 1/8" of wood at the top edge, making effectively what would be a 3-sided mortise. I was nearly finished when it broke out on me, so I cut it flush with the depth of the notch. I'm going to glue in a 1/8" thick strip to hide the rear jaw, just because I'd rather not see it. 
Also it would have been nice to have an extra set of hands to hold it in place while I mounted it, but otherwise it was pretty straightforward.

Edit: I had to joint the edge of the bench where the vise was going too, so the wide jaw would close flush.


----------



## rb61

*Too cold for garage sales*

I hope you will allow this slight deviation. 

She wanted $30 for her grandfathers plane. It had been through two major floods in SE Minnesota. I offered $40.
Type 7 Bedrock 5 1/2
Deviation-craigslist.


----------



## ACP

Nice deal and nice plane! Also, very nice of you to offer her $40 to her $30 knowing what you've got. Karma will reward you in this life and the next.


----------



## aztoolman

ACP said:


> Nice deal and nice plane! Also, very nice of you to offer her $40 to her $30 knowing what you've got. Karma will reward you in this life and the next.


I do this as well. Although I like to score deals, I believe that people deserve this type of respect. By the way, I have found a lot of great planes but there is nothing like scoring a Bedrock. They are so cool... Nice pickup on the 605.5.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Went to first Monday trade days in Canton Texas yesterday and picked up a few items. 



















I got a Stanley 150 in excellent condition, a 5 1/2 Bailey, a 78 (missing depth stop and fence of course), 6 auger bits, a Disston D-8 with a full blade but crappy handle, a PEXTO 8" divider, and a millers falls 43 coping saw. I spent a total of $65 for all of it. It was raining, so a lot of vendors were making deals. I did see a nice Stearns saw vice without a price. I asked the guy and he quickly said $95. Then he asked ME what it was. I asked him how he prices items without any info then I offered him $20. He got real snarky with me so I walked off. That's the problem with markets like this. Prices are either dirt cheap or pie in the sky.


----------



## Al B Thayer

I hope I'm in the right thread for this post. 

A gentleman I know was moving into a new home and moving his father into his previous house. He needed to get the garage cleaned out and had some items he had no place for. Gave them to me. Free. 









So I got a level, a miter box, 10 clamps not pictured and a block of mahogany. Oh and a work bench. In ten years he may have used it two times. It's like brand new. 









German built and imported by some group in CO. It's perfectly flat and the vises work like butter. It's beech wood. I'm stripping it and will coat it with several coats of wipe on varnish. It's the exacts same height as my work bench so I will have to come up with an arrangement to use both. Maybe facing each other.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## tc65

I'm really jealous! You already have one of the better benches I've seen, now you have another real nice one. 

Add in clamps, miter box and the other goodies - I'd say it was a good day and an even better friend.


----------



## Al B Thayer

trc65 said:


> I'm really jealous! You already have one of the better benches I've seen, now you have another real nice one.
> 
> Add in clamps, miter box and the other goodies - I'd say it was a good day and an even better friend.


Thanks. I was very speechless when He gave it to me. Thought to say I would hold the bench for him until he had need for it. But he could buy one with pocket change at the drop of the hat.

I'm going to try to put it in the shop and put it to use. But if it doesn't work out......EBay.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## BZawat

Went to the flea market today to do some rust hunting, since I had a few free hours & it was warmer than 12 for a change. Ended up coming home with more wood than iron. 









Here's the haul. 
2 wooden jacks, one from Auburn Tool Co, the other irons stamp is very faint and I couldn't make it out, save for a few letters. 
The first saw is a Disston, not sure of the exact model yet. There is an etch under the rust so hopefully it'll be legible when I clean it up. The interesting thing is its 12 point & filed rip. Never seen one with such a fine pitch. And dead straight plate. 
Other saw is a no-name 6pt rip saw that was thrown into the bundle. I'll probably make scrapers out of it. 
The horned scrub plane was made by Chapin Stephens Co. Except for some paint on the horn it's in like perfect shape. 
Round molding plane looks like a No 6. Didn't see a makers mark. 
7/8" dado plane with a skewed iron, knicker, and depth stop. It's missing the wedge for the knicker, but I'll make a new one. This plane is freakin cool. Couple more pics




















Grand total........35 bucks


----------



## EastexToolJunky

If the bottom saw is the no-name, it appears to be Atkins made. Any reason you would cut it up? Is it kinked or pitted? Nice score!


----------



## BZawat

It has the double hounds tooth at the top of the handle which definitely is an Atkins style handle. There's a pretty nasty bow in the center of the plate, so if I can't straighten it I'll probably cut it up.


----------



## rayking49

Thought I'd use my CA trip to look for some tools. In San Diego I got some clamps I've been needing. 











The long ones (3 each) have a 50 inch capacity. The short ones (3 also) have a 40 inch capacity. Got all 6 for $65. 
In Yuma AZ I got a handyman plane #4 for $10, and mitersaw box for $20. May have overpaid for mitersaw but did not have one and could sure use it for those small pieces I don't want to put in a chopsaw.


----------



## PeteB

I picked up an 10yr old 8in Delta jointer for $480 from an auction here in So Cal this past Nov.


----------



## Jeff Shafer

*Is there help for this? Stanley no. 5*

I picked this up a liquidation warehouse for $25.00 and obsessed over it for a week and a half! Now it's done and all I can think about is restoring my no. 4 and no. 6!?


----------



## Azur Jahić

Bought this today from flea market. ]
IS this rip saw?

Two ripsaw twins. I think they are rip saws-


----------



## mavawreck

I need to get pics of it, picked up a Craftsman branded warranted superior hand saw yesterday. Nice swept back and dates to the 30s or 40s judging by the Craftsman stamp. $1.80


----------



## mavawreck

I really should have been studying this morning, but I couldn't help myself....Started by going after the columbia and ended up with the rest of it. Columbia is a wedding present to a good good friend of mine so that price is moot. It was a fair deal and I'll be restoring it for him. The disston was 3 bucks, chisels were ten bucks with the stanley 42 saw set and another no name saw set, no 4 and no 5 stanley were 5 bucks for both.


----------



## nbo10

mavawreck said:


> I really should have been studying this morning, but I couldn't help myself....Started by going after the columbia and ended up with the rest of it. Columbia is a wedding present to a good good friend of mine so that price is moot. It was a fair deal and I'll be restoring it for him. The disston was 3 bucks, chisels were ten bucks with the stanley 42 saw set and another no name saw set, no 4 and no 5 stanley were 5 bucks for both.
> 
> http://s182.photobucket.com/user/AndrewJsfotos/media/photo1_zps7d86ed68.jpg.html
> 
> http://s182.photobucket.com/user/AndrewJsfotos/media/photo3_zps19058ad3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s182.photobucket.com/user/AndrewJsfotos/media/photo5_zpsd1e03981.jpg.html
> 
> http://s182.photobucket.com/user/AndrewJsfotos/media/photo4_zps1fe3d46e.jpg.html


Good finds.


----------



## nbo10

Al B Thayer said:


> I hope I'm in the right thread for this post.
> 
> A gentleman I know was moving into a new home and moving his father into his previous house. He needed to get the garage cleaned out and had some items he had no place for. Gave them to me. Free.
> 
> So I got a level, a miter box, 10 clamps not pictured and a block of mahogany. Oh and a work bench. In ten years he may have used it two times. It's like brand new.
> 
> German built and imported by some group in CO. It's perfectly flat and the vises work like butter. It's beech wood. I'm stripping it and will coat it with several coats of wipe on varnish. It's the exacts same height as my work bench so I will have to come up with an arrangement to use both. Maybe facing each other.
> 
> Al
> 
> Nails only hold themselves.


You found the deal of the year.


----------



## Mort

I went to my first yard sale of the year with this thread and it's epicness in mind, but I only went away with a bevel gauge, a round file, and a couple knives that were apparently used to install linoleum. But at least they had cool wood handles to practice refinishing on.


----------



## BigBadBuford

I picked up a few items at an estate auction last week - think I got some decent deals. I got the wooden fore plane for $2 - it is an Arrowmammet Works / Baldwin Tool company plane - based on the info I found it looks to be 1830s - 1860. The body has some large cracks in the sole but the iron was in great shape.. and for $2 I figured if it was no good it would at least be a nice decoration for the shop. I was surprised it went so cheap - the other planes - worm eaten smoothers - went for $20+.

I picked up the molding plane for $10. It is a large beading plane, makers mark is Josiah King.. looks to be around the same age as the fore plane. Overall it is in decent shape - the boxing in the front is loose, the wedge is a little beat up and the top of the iron above the wedge is tweaked a bit but it seems to work ok. I'd like to glue the boxing back in place - does it normally protrude into the mouth quite a bit? About 1/4" sits in the mouth of the plane when it is pushed flush against the front and it seemed to clog up with chips easily.

The dual spokeshave was $8 - the blade is marked Stanley but I think it is a replacement. It is a nice user - works much better than my new Stanley 151. I had to buy it as part of a lot so it also came with a cast iron rocking chair for a doll house and a cast iron monkey.. not sure what I'll do with those. 

I paid $10 for the sharpening stone. I took a quick look at it before the auction started and thought it was a natural stone but it turns out it is just a dual grit aluminum oxide stone. It still isn't a bad stone though - much nicer than the new Irwin one I picked up - the fine side gives a decent edge and doesn't soak up the oil like the newer stones do. I also had to buy this as part of a lot - thought I was also getting a nice pair of those old heavy duty metal scissors - but it turns out they were pinking shears instead. I gave them to my wife so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## mavawreck

BigBadBuford said:


> The dual spokeshave was $8 - the blade is marked Stanley but I think it is a replacement. It is a nice user - works much better than my new Stanley 151.


That was a steal on that spokeshave. I've been looking for one.


----------



## mavawreck

Picked up a few things this morning.

First was a Disston Saw Vise for $25.00. More than I wanted to pay but it was here and there was no shipping. Never seen one with the circular knob, looks like a water valve piece but it is cast iron and looks original. Ive seen early miter boxes with the same knobs. 





And since I was walking around with the saw vise, someone asked me if I wanted to buy a big vise out of the trunk of their car. Sounds like a terrible idea and somewhat sketchy, so I agreed. 

And for $35.00 this big Richard Wilcox came to live with me. I guess the broken handle was just suffered this morning.


----------



## BZawat

Nice score! Sketchy is always best. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## mavawreck

BZawat said:


> Nice score! Sketchy is always best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


I really need to get off my rear and build a proper bench now. Just clamped the saw vise to a sawhorse. Way too low.


----------



## BZawat

Here's my first garage sale score of the season. Bought this from a gentleman in his mid 60's, it had belonged to his father. This thing is in perfect condition. 4 speeds, a full 6" of quill travel, a Dayton 3/4 horse motor. 1959 written in marker on the motor's junction box. Could use a new belt but otherwise it's cherry. Paid 150 bucks for it. 





































Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Mort

I wanna play too...

I know they aren't hand tools, but there isn't a thread like this in the power tools section. 

The bandsaw was $10, came with three blades. 

The table saw was, ahem, a freebie because the guy said it was too big for his new shed. Came with a miter sled, fence, and one of those knife things that goes behind the blade (is that a woodworking newbie description or what?). Apparently it works just fine.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

Now, That is a score!


----------



## Mort

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Now, That is a score!


Especially since I plugged them both in and they work like new


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Alright, my first trip to the flea market this spring. I got 6 good saws 1 keen kutter, 1 Atkins, 1 bishop, and 3 disstons. I found a small bench mount saw vise, a millers falls expansive bit in the box, 6 clean Jennings pattern bits, a Stanley 42 set with the sticker still on it, and a millers falls low angle adjustable mouth block plane. 









All for about $70.


----------



## BZawat

Nice!!! Good thing I don't get jealous, or I'd be awful jealous...


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## asevereid

Looking forward to this Sunday... BIG yard sale happening in town. 
I missed the sale last year but will go this year if the weather permits. 
Hoping to pick up an old router and maybe a sawzall.


----------



## asevereid

BIG time bust at the massive yard sale. Not a tool worth grabbing. 
All I got out of it was a Fourth edition of Vogts' 'Carpentry'...which I won't complain about because I've been after that book for a few years now.
And $5 wasn't bad at all.


----------



## EastexToolJunky

Made a drive through the local recycle yard on the way home. I can usually find a couple of interesting items to make it worth my trip. I found this screw in a pile and paid a whopping $1.20 for it. Despite it's appearance, everything still moves. Gonna bathe it in evaporust and clean it up. It is 1" acme threads and 18" long.


----------



## Jeff Shafer

I picked these up a week age for 30 bucks! First a no 4 Disston back saw, an 8 tpi Disston skew back rip saw, Keen cutter coping saw, small straight blade draw knife, a Stanley no 21 12 inch combo square and a hardly used oil stone. The C clamps I've had. So far I've cleaned up the back saw and combo square, next is the rip saw.


----------



## nbo10

Not a bad day today. I wasn't expecting to find anything at this sell. 

Drill press, hand full of chisels ( most of the blades are in really good condition.), two bit braces, a box full of bits, a couple bar clamps, 2 hammer things, a shopsmith (going to be used as a lathe, this thing is the heaviest piece of equipment I have now. I'm surprised I got it into and out of the van.), and a couple homemade grinders/ honing set up. Talking with the son-in-law the previous owner was quite a craftsman. I can tell from some of the stuff he was pretty good. Got everything for $100. 





















Add text at computer

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jharris2

Did pretty well today at an estate sale.

Best score was the sandpaper. 

136 sheets various grits for $10 for a whopping 7¢ per sheet.

The kicker is that I haven't purchased the ROS I've been eyeballing. Still, when I buy the sander I'll be ready to go.

Also found:

2 sanding blocks

45 compartment (fixed dividers  box

Dado insert for my uni

A small miter gauge (for one as yet unknown jig)

1/2 & 3/8 dowels

Small unused concrete/plaster
trowel (not pictured)

and self adhesive Velcro

Total cost $28.

On my way out I rummaged through the free pile and found a 1/2" PC router collet and 3 large dust fittings.

The deceased was described to me as a master woodworker.

Under duress the lady running the sale told me the kids took the bulk of the WW items.


----------



## abetrman

EastexToolJunky said:


> Made a drive through the local recycle yard on the way home. I can usually find a couple of interesting items to make it worth my trip. I found this screw in a pile and paid a whopping $1.20 for it. Despite it's appearance, everything still moves. Gonna bathe it in evaporust and clean it up. It is 1" acme threads and 18" long.
> 
> View attachment 94861


Have you had a chance to clean up the vice screw yet?


----------



## w1pers

Rong Fu PT150 6" jointer/ 4" planer...got it off of CL for $35. A couple small nicks on very end of blades. Seems to work ok, just needs to be tuned up. I will post some questions about the blades and belts on a different thread. Ran a couple of test boards through it and I am pretty excited about how well it runs.


----------



## timetestedtools

A 12 1/2 base with a Sargent #42 like new cutter
















A type 2 Sargent 307








A cool infill (rosewood and steel)








And a Sargent made 3409 branded as Marshall Wells Hardware. (I need to research this a little more)


----------



## firemedic

I kind of like that infill, Don. What would ya trade / take for it?


----------



## timetestedtools

firemedic said:


> I kind of like that infill, Don. What would ya trade / take for it?


I bought it for the same reason and it wasn't cheap. If I decide to sell it I'll let you know, but I my plan is to keep it.


----------



## firemedic

timetestedtools said:


> I bought it for the same reason and it wasn't cheap. If I decide to sell it I'll let you know, but I my plan is to keep it.


Fine!... Meany! lol


----------



## timetestedtools

firemedic said:


> Fine!... Meany! lol


finders keepers! :laughing:


----------



## firemedic

timetestedtools said:


> finders keepers! :laughing:


:laughing: :yes:


----------



## judgment

*found some cool stuff today*

...at a junk shop, so I don't know if it fits in this thread, but here goes.

I found a Disston saw, an egg-beater drill, a couple auger bits and a Bailey plane. I don't think I got enough information to type anything properly. Maybe you guys can help me out. Here are some pictures. 










As you can see, the saw has a chunk missing out of the tote. Here is a shot of the Disston and sons medallion; sorry it is blurry, I couldn't tell on my phone. 










Bailey mark and auger tips:










And here is the egg-beater. I couldn't find any marks on this in the 30 seconds I took to look at it. I had to get back to work and I was racing the sun.










I think I did alright; All the stuff in the pictures above was 40 bucks. What do you guys think? 

The picture below is of some drill I'd never seen before; it was big and had a shoulder pad or something attached to it. I didn't buy it, but I thought it was interesting.










I'm gonna get some measurements and try to get a better idea what exactly some of this stuff is later. Any nudges in the right direction are much appreciated.


----------



## firemedic

It all looks pretty nice. 

The last drill you are unsure of is a Breast Drill. That "shoulder pad" is pressed into the sternal area and it's used for drilling horizontally. Good to have... but not sure what for - haha. I have a couple but very VERY rarely use them and when I do it is with the piece held vertically in the vise while boring.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

firemedic said:


> It all looks pretty nice.
> 
> The last drill you are unsure of is a Breast Drill. That "shoulder pad" is pressed into the sternal area and it's used for drilling horizontally. Good to have... but not sure what for - haha. I have a couple but very VERY rarely use them and when I do it is with the piece held vertically in the vise while boring.


I believe you are correct in calling that a breast drill. I have one that is very similar. 

Gerry


----------



## judgment

*Found a couple new things today...*

...a pretty nice vice from a yard sale:










...and this weird wooden plane from an antique store. Who knows if I will ever use it for anything; I just thought it looked cool.




























looks to me like someone's kid thought it would be a good idea to play with a brace on this side:










I'm assuming this is a makers mark. It says Melville. 











closed:









open:









The blade has been sharpened along the bottom and one side:









*Okay, people, what the devil is this thing?* I've been trying to find a picture of a plane like this and nada so far. Oh, and these two items cost me twenty bucks. Thanks for looking.


----------



## timetestedtools

search fillister plane. You'll find plenty of images.


----------



## BZawat

Yep. That's a moving filister plane used for cutting rabbets. The plate on the bottom is a fence that adjusts to set the width of your cut. The bracket on the side is a depth stop which allows you to produce consistent cuts. The little slot behind the depth stop once held a sharpened piece of steel called a knicker. It is used to score the grain ahead of the cutting iron when cutting across the grain. You could probably make yourself a replacement if you wanted to. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## judgment

Thank you sirs. I found many photos of similar planes by searching "moving fillister plane" as you suggested. I also found a nice article on how to get this one working properly if I want to go that route. 

It would be cool if I could get it going again. I'm still working on figuring out what to do about the missing cutter.


----------



## timetestedtools

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/29207

here is one I restored


----------



## mavawreck

Decided to go to the office for a few hours this morning and work, saw an estate sale sign on the way home and I happened to be in the correct lane to turn (that is a big deal around here). Popped in, 2nd day and everything is 50% off. I'm most excited about the woodscrews - bronze, brass, stainless, oval head, flat head, etc. I passed on a nice atlas benchtop table saw with a nice sized motor, fence, and in good shape for $60.00. Not trying to cram anymore machines into my shop.


----------



## nbo10

What are those planes?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## mavawreck

nbo10 said:


> What are those planes?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Both are Stanley 78s


----------



## asevereid

Time for a revival! 
I haven't been able to free up time for wood work at all since before winter, but the time is getting near and I figured I deserved some new tools. 
I scored nicely today. 
Picked up an Incra miter guide and the nice man threw in a tenon jig for free. 


Hold on... App keeps crashing. Will upload pics from laptop in a bit


----------



## CherryWoodWorker

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Ron Restorff

*Just because it was there!*

Picked this up at an estate sale, threw it in the pile that cost me $8. Normally I am super disciplined at these things, have all my tools and hardware (down to each type of screw lol) on my phone and only buy exactly what I need. I saw this and oh well, what the hell. Anyone know what it was a TV bonus for?


----------



## Mike918

Estate sale. Half price day. Picked up: Ryobi RE1082m router, Bosch 3107DVS sander, circle cutting jig, shelf pin jig, dog legs, brushes, router bits, hardware, paper cutter, clock, wooden box, contour gauge - all for 75 dollars.


----------



## asevereid

Great score on the Bosch ROS!


----------



## BigJim

If the raised panel cutters are in good shape, you made out good. Looks like you made out pretty good anyway.


----------



## Mike918

BigJim said:


> If the raised panel cutters are in good shape, you made out good. Looks like you made out pretty good anyway.


Hi BigJim two of the cutters have a small nick in them but serviceable, one other is sealed so should be ok. 25 bits in that box. I was happy!


----------



## BigJim

You came out smelling like a rose on that one especially with all the extra bits.


----------



## hwebb99

Here is my last auction find. I got some better deals at an estate sale a while back. $350 for the bandsaw, $160 for the abrasive saw, $4 for the eye wash, $60 for the pressure washer , and $3 for the ice crusher.


----------



## tchara

Don't have any pics, but posted a video on you tube about this find. I was headed in to town a few weeks back, when I noticed a garage sale with a bunch od tools out, so I stopped. This guy had a Rockwell Jawhorse, the miter saw attachment, the plywood attachment and the welding attachment, all new in boxes. I offered him a hundred for all of it, and he took it!

I already own a Jawhorse, but don't have the attachments. I sold the extra Jawhorse on CL for a hundred, and kept the attachments. What a deal!!

I would post the link to the you tube video, but not sure of the rules on this forum.


----------



## BigJim

tchara said:


> Don't have any pics, but posted a video on you tube about this find. I was headed in to town a few weeks back, when I noticed a garage sale with a bunch od tools out, so I stopped. This guy had a Rockwell Jawhorse, the miter saw attachment, the plywood attachment and the welding attachment, all new in boxes. I offered him a hundred for all of it, and he took it!
> 
> I already own a Jawhorse, but don't have the attachments. I sold the extra Jawhorse on CL for a hundred, and kept the attachments. What a deal!!
> 
> I would post the link to the you tube video, but not sure of the rules on this forum.


Youtube links are allowed, you made out like a champ on that one.


----------



## tchara

BigJim said:


> Youtube links are allowed, you made out like a champ on that one.


here's the you tube link then,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE0CpHaAt_c


----------



## Ted Tolstad

This thread needs revived....I will try to take some pictures of some auction purchases I have made in the past couple of weeks. I will try to do it Next week. I always enjoyed this thread....


----------



## Pineknot_86

You should be ashamed of yourself, taking advantage of people like that. Send the tools to me before you get struck by lightning.
Most garage/yard sales are very vague about what is being sold.
FWIW, I want to cruise though the local pawn shops to see if I can find a nice recurve bow. Saw a router table in one a long time ago and should have bought it.


----------

